# Racism in Spain - article



## brookey86

Hello WR members! This is a paper I just wrote upon returning from Spain after 2 months. It is an analysis of what I feel drives Spain's unmatched racism. Agree/disagree with me? Let me know!​


*El Racismo en España*​​
Después de casi dos meses en España, me he dado cuenta que la raza parece ser un factor muy importante a la gente española. El racismo es algo que es ambos presente y también desconocido. Por ejemplo, hay muchos dichos y refranes en el idioma castellano que se refiere contra negros y judíos, pero la gente no se da cuenta que son insultos. Pero también existen los actos abiertos del racismo que muchos de nosotros estudiantes americanos, especialmente los del color, han experimentado de primera mano durante el viaje. La verdad es que el racismo es un problema grande en España de hoy, y existe más aquí que la mayoría de los otros países europeos. En este ensayo yo intentaré explicar que creo que existe este racismo debido al estado delicado de España como país europeo blanco, y a su deseo de ser visto por el mundo como una de las naciones blancas poderosas de Europa occidental. Creo que podemos atribuir este deseo directamente a la historia de los moros y las colonias latinoamericanas de España, y el gran aumento en la inmigración de hoy. A causa de estes, los españoles siempre han descriminado contra gente de color por casi toda historia, y hoy en día podemos ver que los inmigrantes sufren discriminación desigual debido al color diferente de la piel.
La composición genética de españoles fue afectada por siempre por el reinado de los moros en la península ibérica. Con ocho siglos del renio moro, los árabes dejaron su marca en los rasgos del español blanco. Podemos ver esto con el pelo y ojos morenos típicos de la gente de España, y la piel que es un poquito más oscura que la del norte de Europa. Es este hecho que ha formado y sigue formar la historia de España. Porque el blanco se considera como superior en Europa, España ha intentado, con mucho éxito, quitar estos rasgos árabes de la gente español. La primera acción para alcanzar esto era librar España de todos los árabes. Mucho tiempo después de la reconquista española de la península ibérica, los españoles exiliaron 250.000 moros que eran católicos, los moriscos. Porque esto ocurrió durante una era pacífica y cuando España tenía un control firme de la península, no había la necesidad de la seguridad del país expeler a los moros que habían estado viviendo en España por algunos siglos. También sabemos que esto no fue motivada por la posición de España como el guarda de catolicismo, como la expulsión de los judíos. Por lo tanto puedo concluir solo que ésto era un tipo de una limpieza étinica del acervo genético, una tentativa volver a la gente española a su ascendencia blanca original. Hay evidencia para concluir que los españoles han tenido mucho éxito con la eliminación de características árabes. Un estudio publicado en un sitio en el Internet (Realidad Racial) ha seguido el número de genes árabes en la población española y ha concluido que el número ha estado declinando constantemente. Hoy en día, el porcentaje de los genes que se comparten con los árabes de África del norte es el alrededor 6% en Andalucía y el 3% en España del norte. Estas características árabes han dado a la gente española su mirada “mediterránea” más oscura.
Debido a la historia de los moros en España y también las colonias latinoamericanas anteriores de España, españoles tienen dificultad a menudo, especialmente en los Estados Unidos, con ser considerados como europeos blancos. Ellos pueden experimentar la discriminación porque muchos norteamericanos los agrupan con los estereotipos de latinoamericanos. Podemos ver porqué con la palabra “hispano.” La palabra significaba solo la gente que hablaba castellano como su lengua nativa. Sin embargo, desde el censo de 1980 en los E.E.U.U., el término “hispano” se ha utilizado para describir a la raza de la mezcla de personas europeas e americanas nativas de América latina, no solamente las que hablan español (reference.com). Por eso, un español blanco con la piel un poco más oscura debido a su historia árabe que habla español muchas veces está encasillado incorrectamente como hispánico. De hecho, cuando pregunté a mi familia y amigos sobre sus pensamientos en España como país, ellos ambos inmediatamente asociada España con los países latinoamericanos. Mi madre dijo que nunca representó España al pensar de los países de Europa occidental. También, ella originalmente imaginaba que la gente era similar a los hispanos, y fue sorprendida encontrar que eran blancos cuando ella finalmente visitó el país hace algunos años. Mis amigos no se dieron cuenta que España es un país desarrollado y poderoso, y se parecieron asociarlo a México. Creo que es estos tipos de generalizaciones incorrectas de españoles que conduce el racismo en España. España realmente desea ser vista como país europeo blanco, y esta es la razón que vemos el racismo desigual basado en la oscuridad de la piel.


----------



## brookey86

La inmigración en España crea una amenaza para deshacer lo que España ha estado intentando hacer por siglos: blanquear el país después del fin del reino árabe.  La inmigración en España es un fenómeno reciente.  Debajo de Franco, España era un país de emigrantes, ahora, en los 20 años pasados, se ha convertido a un país de inmigrantes.  Porque la tasa de nacimiento es la más pequeña de Europa, el país los necesita para sustener la economía.  Por eso, España recibieron 700.000 inmigrantes en 2005, el más de Europa, con la mayoría de África, Suramérica, y Rumania (wordpress.com).  Este hecho causaría problemas entre la gente de cualquier país en el mundo, pero el racismo ha sido mucho peor en España, y de nuevo, atribuyo esto al estado delicado de España como una nación blanca.  Según un examen de los jovenes españoles tomado por Tomás Calvo-Buezas (spanishkig.org), entre los tres grupos de inmigrantes que he mencionado, los negros de África sufren la mayoría de la discriminación, y los inmigrantes blancos de Europa sufren el menos.  Estos resultados se alinean directamente con mi teoría sobre discriminación desigual contra inmigrantes de diferente color de la piel.  Calvo-Buezas dio el examen en 1986, 1993, 1997, y 2000, y también encontró que el nivel de racismo ha estado creciendo con el número creciente de inmigrantes en España, y que mucho del racismo no es mirado como racista por la gente.  Un ejemplo viene de un artículo de Time Magazine, “The Ugly Game,” que describe el racismo contra los negros en los partidos de fútbol en España.  En una ocurrencia en Zaragoza, un estrello negro de fútbol, Eto’o, salió el partido mientras 15 minutos se quedaban porque cada vez que él recibió la pelota, “el público hacía ruidos del mono, y no sólo algunas personas, todo.”  También, cuando él caminaba hacia los armarios, el público comenzó a lanzar los cacahuetes y las bananas en él.  Tristemente, ésta es una escena típica en los partidos del fútbol.  Muchos españoles entrevistados en el artículo dijeron que estas acciones no fueron racistas para nada; fueron simplemente técnicas de la distracción para los jugadores negros, y no es diferente que llamando a alguien un insulto como “tonto.”  También, muchas de mis amigas negras en Salamanca fueron llamadas “negrita” por sus señoras en lugar de sus nombres, demonstrando que el racismo sutil contra negros en la lengua y la cultura españolas no es observado como racista.  Creo que este sentimiento en España es debido al color oscuro de la piel de los africanos, y a su mezcla indeseada en el acervo genético.
  España se parece discriminar menos contra los latinoamericanos que los negros, sin embargo, no están dando la bienvenida a los inmigrantes de América latina que vuelven a España.  Según el artículo “Continental Drift” de Carlos Fuentes, “Suramérica está devolviendo a España lo que España dio a Suramérica: una cruz-fertilización entre las razas y las culturas.”  Sabemos que éso es exactamente lo que no quieren los españoles, porque ya están encasillado incorrectamente como latinoamericanos en muchos casos, y de ninguna manera desearían convertirse en una nación hispánica sobre una nación blanca.  De hecho, los españoles se siente que son más relacionados con los europeos norteños que con los hispanos (madrid.usembassy.gov).  Esto me parece increíble y interesante porque la mayoría de los hispanos son descendientes directos de la sangre española, y aunque también tienen otra sangre en ellos, yo pensaría que los españoles relacionarían más con sus “hijos.”  España ha rechazado su propia gente porque su sangre es mezclada con alguna de color.  Podemos ver este discriminación contra estes inmigrantes en la lengua de los españoles con las muchas palabras racistas, como “sudaca.”  Esta discriminación no se aplica igualmente a todos los latinoamericanos, según el sitio en el Internet “Minority Travelers.”  Los inmigrantes con la sangre más india y la piel más oscura se tratan peor que los que aparecen más blancos.  Por ejemplo, un argentino no sufrán tanta discriminación como un ecuatoriano.  Yo creo que éste es el mejor pedazo de evidencia que los españoles discriminan desigualmente contra gente con una piel más oscura porque son inseguros sobre su propio estado como una gente blanca.  Los ambos son latinoamericanos, tienen sangre español, y hablan castellano, pero el más oscuro sufren más.
  Entre los inmigrantes europeos blancos en España también existe niveles diferentes de discriminación.  La mayoría de los inmigrantes blancos son de Rumania, pero también hay comunidades de inmigrantes de Inglaterra en la Costa  del Sol (“Immigration in Europe: Realities and Policies”).  Los ambos de estes inmigrantes sufren menos racismo que los negros y lationamericanos, y creo que es directamente a causa del color de la piel.  Sin embargo, mientras muchos dan la bienvenida los ingleses en Andalucía, los rumanos no reciben lo mismo. Este caso es interesante porque puede ser porque muchos ingleses que llegan son ricos y vienen para retirar y los rumanos llegan sin dinero y para trabajo, pero yo pienso que es porque Inglaterra es un país de Europa occidental como España, y Rumania es del este.  Hay un sentido sobre los rumanos, y también con otros europeos del este, que son más probables estar implicados en crimen que sus contrapartes del oeste.  Este estereotipo ha creado mucho del racismo y discriminación contra los rumanos.  Debido al hecho de que España desea ser vista como un poder típico de Europa occidental, la gente se asocia más al inglés y discrimina contra la gente de la más pobre Europa Oriental.  En esta manera yo creo que muchos españoles tienen una actitud elitista de los países y personas occidentals frente a los del este.
  Con la tasa de natalidad más bajo y la tasa de la inmigración más alta de toda Europa, España está atestiguando rápidamente un tipo de reconquista por extranjeros, similar a la de los moros en el año 711.  Naturalmente, esto ha estado causando tensiones sociales en España, sin embargo, la discriminación se parece ser distribuida desigual contra la gente con la piel más oscura.  Esto es porque, desde que la invasión de los moros cambió la cara del español blanco, España ha estado intentando defender su posición como nación europea blanca.  Se puede decir lo mismo sobre otros europeos mediterráneos también, como los griegos y los sicilianos, que han discriminado historicamente para defender su indentidad blanca porque alguna gente la ha desafiado.  Fue solamente después de la segunda guerra mundial que consideraban a los italianos y los griegos como blancos en los Estados Unidos, y hoy en día yo diría que mucha gente norteamericana llamaría a los españoles hispanos en vez de blancos.  Por lo tanto creo que España discrimina para mantener su estado delicado como un país blanco de Europa occidental.  Con éxito han quitado muchos de los rasgos árabes en la gente, pero ahora hacen frente a ese desafío otra vez de los inmigrantes, tanto que han discriminado contra sus propios parientes de América latina.  Puedo esperar solamente que algun día nos daremos cuenta que intentar caber en una cierta categoría de raza es ridículo porque todos de nosotros somos de la misma raza: hombre.


----------



## tafanari

In Spain too? Wow! Is nowhere free from this plague!


----------



## Kräuter_Fee

Yo sinceramente creo que España sí es un país racista. No obstante, creo que los españoles se están volviendo más tolerantes.

España había sido siempre un país de emigrantes (a Argentina, a Alemania...) y, hasta hace muy poco, no había recibido inmigrantes de fuera. Esto fue un shock en principio. Otros países europeos ya estaban más mentalizados para esto que España.

Existe también una creencia entre la gente, debido al desconocimiento y a que uno tiende a repetir todo lo que oye, de que los inmigrantes vienen a _quitarle los puestos de trabajo a los españoles, que tenemos mucho paro_. 

España es un país en el que hasta hace relativamente pocos años se vivía bastante mal. En aquellos tiempos ya venían turistas sobre todo alemanes e ingleses a la costa y, lógicamente, los españoles los veían como superiores (como pasa en todo país pobre que recibe turistas ricos). Supongo que se relacionaba a esa gente más clara con gente superior. En cambio, los negros (por cierto, llamar a los negros _personas de color_ me parece racista, la piel es negra, no _de color_, parece que se tiene miedo a pronunciar la palabra *negro*) siempre han sido pobres y discriminados allá a donde han ido.

También existe una predisposición negativa hacia los árabes. El contexto político actual se está cebando contra esta raza porque es lo que les conviene. Pero yo creo que la presencia de los árabes en la península no es algo que acompleje a España ni mucho menos, no estoy de acuerdo en que los españoles intenten eliminar esos genes de su pasado o algo así.

Por otro lado, España es un país que cree (no sé si se lo cree o si se lo repite a sí mismo para convencerse de ello) que aquí se vive mejor que en ninguna parte (lo cual no voy a discutir) y está bastante poco abierto a otras culturas.

En cuanto a los rumanos, España es un país con bastante población de etnia gitana y dado que gran parte de los rumanos que vienen a España son gitanos, en España ya se les mira por encima del hombro.

Algo que me molesta muchísimo es que España aprovecha que su vecino Portugal sea más pobre para presumir y siempre se trata con soberbia a los portugueses. A mí, que tengo sangre de las dos nacionalidades, me sienta fatal esta actitud y me da mucha rabia porque es algo que llevo observando muchos años.

En definitiva, estoy de acuerdo con que existe el racismo en España, pero el racismo existe en todo el mundo, diría que en casi toda persona. Creo y espero que España siga abriéndose al mundo.


----------



## tafanari

Pero y eso de "unmatched racism" ?

No exageremos. Hay paises donde a la gente se le está exterminando por ser de un raza u otra. Mi mamá se acuerda aún de una época en cuando en Santo Domingo el gobierno mando a matar a miles de Haitianos que vivían en República Dominicana (y era porque eran negros y nada más). Creo que en ese sentido «les ganamos» a los españoles.


----------



## ekhlewagastiR

Estoy de acuerdo con tafanari, no exageremos.
El racismo y el nacionalismo existen en todo el mundo pero España no es el mejor ejemplo para un país racista, imho.
El chock es lo que tiene ahora toda Europa ante tanta inmigración…
 
También están los españoles en su derecho de no querer tanto a los negros ya que vienen centenares en pateras a Canarias y han invadido todo el país, mientras el gobierno de Zapatero no hace nada. Se gasta una pasta en los rescates etc. etc., y ese dinero son los impuestos que pagan los españoles. 
 
Vienen ilegalmente, no tienen trabajo… En Valencia duermen ya tantos debajo del puente de Turia que los valencianos han dejado de pasear por allí y es una pena porque lo que antes era un sitio muy bonito, se ha convertido ahora en una porquería. ¿A quién le va a gustar esto?
 
Hace poco intervine en un foro español donde estaban hablando de ese tema precisamente con relación a los subsaharianos primero pero luego pasaron a la inmigración en general. Hubo un chaval muy radical que decía que había que echar fuera a todos los inmigrantes, que nos quitaban el trabajo, que no había que nacionalizarlos nunca etc. etc. SE QUEDÓ SOLO. Nadie lo apoyó. 
 
El resto de los usarios opinaba: si los inmigrantes trabajan, pagan los impuestos y han hecho ya su vida aquí, son igual de españoles como nosotros. Y tú (ese chaval) ya puedes prepararte mejor para que nadie te “quite” “tu” puesto de trabajo. Porque si no, puede venir un inmigrante mejor preparado y ser tu jefe.
 
Me alegró muchísimo aquella conversación donde se rió todo el mundo de aquel radical.  Un final impensable para una semejante conversación en Suecia, por ejemplo, donde ese radical seguramente encontraría más partidarios.
 
Claro que cada país tiene sus “pro” y “contra” y no todas las personas son así pero hablando en general, el nacionalismo allí es mucho más grave. Un inmigrante en Suecia aunque inmigró (es que conozco casos) siendo niño pequeño y ahora es un sueco prácticamente (toda su vida allí, el idioma sin acento etc.), todavía se sentirá “un garbanzo negro” en algunas situaciones. 
 
Yo conozco a una persona de Chile que lleva ya 15 años en Suecia, habla el idioma, tiene trabajo y familia allí, tiene la nacionalidad, tiene su vida hecha en Suecia…Algunos suecos todavía le preguntan “Y tú, ¿cuándo vuelves a tu país?” Y ¿qué puede responder uno a esta pregunta? ¿A qué país si su país es Suecia ya desde hace años?..   
 
A una persona como Kräuter Fee, española/ portuguesa, aunque lleve 100 años allí y sea un premio Nobel algún día, siempre le recordarían que “es de Africa” porque ellos sí que son superiores e incluso cualquier otro europeo es un ser inferior. Por supuesto, habrá excepciones y no todos los suecos son nacionalistas pero en general es muy así. Con un permiso de residencia permanente uno ya tiene acceso a varios subsidios sociales y si no trabaja – “es porque ha venido por la ayuda social gratis”, y si trabaja – “es porque ha venido a quitarnos nuestro puesto de trabajo”.
 
Curiosamente, en Finlandia el nacionalismo no es tan fuerte, los finlandeses en general parecen tener una mente más abierta.
 
La cosa es aun peor en Noruega. El año pasado leí en un periódico noruego que en el norte de Noruega hay algunas chicas rusas casadas con noruegos que sufren una depresión tremenda hasta que no quieren salir a la calle. Y todo porque algunos vecinos suyos al enterarse que eran rusas preguntaban por el precio. ¡Así de simple! 
 
Es verdad que no hay humo sin fuego y, efectivamente, hubo una invasión de prostitutas rusas de Murmansk en el norte de Noruega pero no todas son así y una chica normal no tiene porque pagar los platos rotos de sus compatriotas solo por tener “la suerte” de haber nacido en el mismo país y, como consecuencia, compartir esta fama.
Pero allí en Noruega esto no entra en las cabezas de los locales y te miran mal solo por saber de donde eres e incluso pueden “bromeando” preguntar por el precio.
 
Yo también soy de Rusia. Tengo estudios universitarios (licenciatura en filología), he trabajado 5 años en el ayuntamiento de Estocolmo (en una representación suya en Rusia), llevo 3 años en España, casada con un español, tenemos una hija. Nunca me sentido humillada por mi origen. Nunca he oído de los españoles algo parecido a lo que había oído de los suecos así porque si, sin ninguna razón, sobre su superioridad y otras cosas poco agradables.
 
A veces al principio me miran como un bicho raro, eso sí, pero luego al conocerme un poco mejor ya se les pasa. Creo que un inmigrante que es una persona normal puede contar con una reacción adecuada de los españoles. También hay gente mala como en todos los sitios pero por mi experiencia personal, siempre se queda en minoría. 
 
Y por supuesto, no me imagino que algún vecino me pregunte por cuánto cuesta pasar un rato conmigo.     
 
PS El racismo en Rusia sí que es un grave problema, últimamente han matado a varias personas negras allí (estudiantes e hijos de matrimonios mezclados), entre ellas una niña cuyo padre era de Mali y madre rusa. El año pasado mataron a una niña de 8 años de Tadgikistan (no son negros, es Asia Central). Incluso ser blanco pero de tipo (muy) moreno puede ser un problema.


----------



## Danielo

Sinceramente, y espero no ser demasiado duro, el "paper" me parece totalmente partidista, infundado y absolutamente demagógico. No se entiende si la estancia en España tiene como objeto la realización del artículo o si la idea surge posteriormente a partir de la experiencia vivida.

Algunos comentarios:

- La idea de la obsesión española por blanquear sus genes es simplemente grotesca. Tenemos la historia que tenemos con pasajes de los que no se puede estar orgulloso. La reconquista de España forma parte de esta historia y la herencia árabe no ha sido ni mucho menos borrada, sino incorporada a nuestra vida cotidiana en numerosos aspectos linguísticos, gastronómicos, culturales, sociales, etc.
- Mezclas racismo con clasismo (incluso desvelando él que tienen muchos compañeros estadounidenses de diversas razas "sorprendidos" al descubrir que España es un país más desarrollado que México)
- Se cita al profesor Calvo Buezas que es una autoridad académica en la materia. Este señor realiza estudios sociológicos utilizando metodología cuantitativa lo cual ofrece desde mi punto de vista unos resultados parcialmente científicos.

En definitiva, no puedo negar que España sea un país racista o clasista COMO LO SON TODOS Y COMO LO ES EL SER HUMANO POR NATURALEZA. Racistas somos todos y, en mi opinión, quien afirme lo contrario miente o bien se engaña a si mismo.

Sin embargo, si nos comparamos con otros países "ricos", creo estar en disposición de afirmar que no somos un país excesivamente racista en relación con los otros Estados opulentos.

Ello no significa que no seamos "políticamente incorrectos" y en general bastante brutos a la hora de expresar nuestras opiniones. Es decir, los españoles somos MUY "racistas de boquilla." Pero intuyo o tengo la impresión que en la realidad el españolito/a que hace referencia al sudaca/ moro/ negro de mierda en una conversación entre pares, está más dispuesto/a en el fondo cuando se presenta la ocasión a ayudar y acoger a la persona individual extranjera pobre que muchos vecinos noreuropeos ricos que se presentan como grandes defensores de los derechos humanos. Y no voy a hablar de los norteamericanos ni de su historia pasada, presente o futura, amigo...

Lo dicho, documenta un poco más seriamente tu artículo (te aconsejo que elimines tu teoría de la obsesión española por la blanquitud que es sencillamente ridicula) e *"intenta ver la paja no solamente el el ojo ajeno"* (expresiones graciosas del español)

Saludos


Algo que me molesta muchísimo es que España aprovecha que su vecino Portugal sea más pobre para presumir y siempre se trata con soberbia a los portugueses. A mí, que tengo sangre de las dos nacionalidades, me sienta fatal esta actitud y me da mucha rabia porque es algo que llevo observando muchos años.


Curosamente hemos iniciado en el foro francés español una conversación sobre este tema esta mañana. A lo mejor nos puedes dar tu opinión Kauter Fee 
http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=211283


----------



## Kräuter_Fee

Danielo said:
			
		

> - Mezclas racismo con clasismo (incluso desvelando él que tienen muchos compañeros estadounidenses de diversas razas "sorprendidos" al descubrir que España es un país más desarrollado que México)


 Muy buena observación. La ignorancia es peligrosa y puede conducir a muchas desgracias, como al racismo. Mezclar España con México es simplemente absurdo.


> Racistas somos todos y, en mi opinión, quien afirme lo contrario miente o bien se engaña a si mismo.


 Es cierto, por suerte o por desgracia... 




> Curosamente hemos iniciado en el foro francés español una conversación sobre este tema esta mañana. A lo mejor nos puedes dar tu opinión Kauter Fee





> http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=211283


 Ahora miro


----------



## caravaggio

Pero el problema del racismo es mas evidente cuando uno se topa con un español fuera...yo estudie en Italia, con muchas personas de otros paises..alemanes, franceses, rumanos, griegos además de porsupuesto italianos..y la verdad con los únicos que me senti discriminado fue por los españoles. Y vallan a ver como lo son cuando vienen a Perú, que estiran sus cuellos cual pavo real. (DISCULPEN LA IRONIA)
Así que no es sólo una actitud por motivos de sentirse invadidos ..creo que va mas alla de eso..hay una conciencia prejuiciosa sobre el resto del mundo que no analizaré...pero viendo lo que vi en la misma España, no creo que tengan motivo para sentirse superiores a nadie.
Y la verdad pues si ..España a estado asociada mucho mas a una imagen de probreza ..que los acercaba mas al continente latinoamericano, pero cuando uno llega allá, descubre que hay un dinámismo inesperado y soprendente, pero cuya fiesta termina cuando vas al interior.

Y no digo que no exista en otros paises y que cada pais tiene en si mismo un tinte racista y dicriminatario, pero hay paises que creo que exageran.


----------



## Fernando

Sólo un par de cosas:

1) Los moriscos en su mayoría NO eran católicos.

2) Los españoles echamos a los judíos, exactamente igual que los ingleses (y mucho después).

3) El porcentaje de genes árabes sigue siendo tan bajo como siempre (de lo cual no estoy ni más ni menos orgulloso).


----------



## Honeypum

A mí no me da la impresión de que España sea un país racista, todo lo contrario, me parece que es bastante tolerante (por lo menos, en comparación con Argentina, donde en general sí hay bastante racismo).


----------



## tafanari

Fernando said:
			
		

> Sólo un par de cosas:
> 
> 1) Los moriscos en su mayoría NO eran católicos.
> 
> 2) Los españoles echamos a los judíos, exactamente igual que los ingleses (y mucho después).
> 
> 3) El porcentaje de genes árabes sigue siendo tan bajo como siempre (de lo cual no estoy ni más ni menos orgulloso).



Me gustaría emfatizar que aunque Fernando haya dicho que «echamos a los judíos» dudo que él estuviera allí en esa época. Si vamos a juzgar a todo un pueblo por cosas que pasaron hace más de 500 años no sé donde vamos a parar. No comprendo que tenga que ver un español en el 2006 con lo que pasó en ese reino del 1492 (no sé si España como nación nisiquiera existía).


----------



## tafanari

Honeypum said:
			
		

> A mí no me da la impresión de que España sea un país racista, todo lo contrario, me parece que es bastante tolerante (por lo menos, en comparación con Argentina, donde en general sí hay bastante racismo).


A mí tampoco, Honey. He conocido muchos españoles de todas partes de España, tanto de derecho como de izquierda, y la verdad es me da la impresión que son menos racistas que nosotros los dominicanos.


----------



## Cecilio

Yo añadiría también un par de cosas:

- El hecho de que haya muchos españoles morenos no se debe a que en una época vinieran aquí "los árabes" y se produjera una mezcla. Leyendo el artículo de brookey parece como si antes de Al-Andalus todos los habitantes de la península fueran rubios. Evidentemente tenemos un porcentaje de sangre norteafricana, ¿cómo no? Pero creo que el análisis que hace brookey es, a este respecto, demasiado simplista.

- Vivimos en un mundo dominado por lo audiovisual y por la globalización. La liga de fútbol española es la mejor del mundo, y cualquier cosa que pase en ella da la vuelta al mundo inmediatamente; no es sólo porque sea la liga española, sino porque lo que ocurra en ella afecta a los jugadores más famosos del mundo. En el caso de Eto'o, es muy triste lo que le ha pasado en varios campos de fútbol de España, y hay que denunciar esos hechos, pero sacar la conclusión de que los españoles son "particularmente" racistas, o más racistas que otros, es más un resultado del bombo mediático. Creo que en los peores actos de racismo, ya sea en España o en otros países, no hay nunca cámaras de televisión para grabarlos, como sí ocurre en la liga española.

- Sí que es cierto que la lengua española está llena de expresiones racistas, que están un poco ancladas en la lengua y siguen en vigor. Se supone que eso irá cambiando con el tiempo, pero es cierto, no se puede discutir que palabras como "judío" o "gitano" siguen usándose hoy en día como insultos. No insultos nuevos, sino insultos que tienen ya varios siglos de edad.


----------



## caravaggio

Total que tanto racismo...en el Perú se dice quien no tiene de Inga tiene de mandinga....es decir , el que no tiene de indio (por indígena) tiene de negro.
Y por cierto en el Perú hay también mucha discriminación y racismo pero bastante solapa (oculto)... 

Por otro lado decir que no son "tan racistas" o "poco racistas" - "menos racistas" no quiere decir que este bien, no se trata de una competencia, igual esta mal. para el racismo no hay un término medio.


----------



## Outsider

I hope you don't mind if I comment on your text in English. It's a little easier for me.



			
				brookey86 said:
			
		

> Pero también existen los actos abiertos del racismo que muchos de nosotros estudiantes americanos, especialmente los del color, han experimentado de primera mano durante el viaje. La verdad es que el racismo es un problema grande en España de hoy, y existe más aquí que la mayoría de los otros países europeos.


What makes you say that there is _more_ racism in Spain than in other European countries?



			
				brookey86 said:
			
		

> La composición genética de españoles fue afectada por siempre por el reinado de los moros en la península ibérica. Con ocho siglos del renio moro, los árabes dejaron su marca en los rasgos del español blanco. Podemos ver esto con el pelo y ojos morenos típicos de la gente de España, y la piel que es un poquito más oscura que la del norte de Europa.


You have to be very careful with this kind of statement, because skin tone is not a very good indicator of ancestry. Besides, southern Europeans in general are darker than northern Europeans; even in places such as northern Italy or southern France, which never had significant Moorish population.

You are nevertheless right that the Moorish presence in Iberia left a trace in the local populations; I am not questioning that. But you should justify it with more reliable genetic studies, not with physical appearance.



			
				brookey86 said:
			
		

> Por lo tanto puedo concluir solo que ésto era un tipo de una limpieza étinica del acervo genético, una tentativa volver a la gente española a su ascendencia blanca original. Hay evidencia para concluir que los españoles han tenido mucho éxito con la eliminación de características árabes. Un estudio publicado en un sitio en el Internet (Realidad Racial) ha seguido el número de genes árabes en la población española y ha concluido que el número ha estado declinando constantemente.


Any article that speaks of "Arab genes" is rubbish. There is no such thing!



			
				brookey86 said:
			
		

> Ellos pueden experimentar la discriminación porque muchos norteamericanos los agrupan con los estereotipos de latinoamericanos. Podemos ver porqué con la palabra “hispano.” La palabra significaba solo la gente que hablaba castellano como su lengua nativa. Sin embargo, desde el censo de 1980 en los E.E.U.U., el término “hispano” se ha utilizado para describir a la raza de la mezcla de personas europeas e americanas nativas de América latina, no solamente las que hablan español (reference.com). Por eso, un español blanco con la piel un poco más oscura debido a su historia árabe que habla español muchas veces está encasillado incorrectamente como hispánico.


Actually, I don't think "Hispanic" has ever been accurately defined by official American entities. At least, I spent some time looking for a definition at the site of the US Bureau of the Census, and found none. I concluded that people put down "Hispanic" on their form based solely on self-identification. If someone has more information, I would be glad to hear it.
One thing the Census site does make clear: they consider "Hispanic" an ethnicity, not a race.


----------



## Summer_rose

He de decir que no estoy de acuerdo con el punto de vista que das en tu ensayo, "brookey86". Lamentablemente, creo que en España sí que hay racismo (afortunadamente, creo que es una cosa minoritaria y que se da cada vez menos -no sé si más o menos que en otros sitios-, sobre todo entre la gente con un cierto nivel cultural), pero no estoy de acuerdo con muchos de los razonamientos que das para justificar que ese racismo es un intento de limpiar nuestro acervo genético. 

Explicar la expulsión de los moriscos a partir de la idea de la "limpieza genética" es una simplificación casi inaceptable de un hecho histórico. Hay muchas causas que pueden esgrimirse para entender la expulsión de los moriscos: a pesar de ser conversos, con bien has dicho, muchos de ellos seguían practicando la religión islámica, tanto en privado como en público, lo cual les convertía en objetivos de la Inquisición. Más allá de eso, se les acusaba de simpatizar con los turcos, uno de los principales enemigo de España en esa época. Seguramente también podrían mencionarse asuntos económicos (como en casi cualquier hecho histórico) , como una disminución del nivel de vida por la disminución de la llegada de recursos de américa, políticos o históricos (no hay que despreciar la importancia que la invasión árabe pudo tener en el resentimiento de la población española del siglo XVII contra los moriscos).

Más allá de eso, si España es un país más racista que otros europeos (cosa de la que no estoy seguro) podría justificarse por diversos motivos como una pérdida de las colonias anterior (en 1898) a la de otras naciones europeas, lo que influiría en una menor diversidad racial y en que la población "autóctona" estuviera menos acostumbrada a la gente de otras etnias o a la existencia reciente de un régimen político fascista (uno podría "darle la vuelta a la tortilla" e intentar explicar la existencia de un régimen fascista a partir de una posible tendencia española al racismo, pero creo sinceramente que ese enfoque seria equivocado). 

Que una chica negra sea llamada "negrita" por una persona es, a mi juicio, algo más "despectivo" que racista. Seguramente esa misma persona podría llamar "cojo" o incluso "tullido" a alguien que le faltara una pierna. En ese sentido, el color de piel se utiliza como algo distintivo de la persona hacia la que se muestra desprecio. Usando una argumentación similar, podríamos decir que los inmigrantes negros o ecuatorianos son objeto de más discriminación que un rumano probablemente porque son "reconocidos" inmediatamente como inmigrantes, mientras que el rumano tal vez tenga rasgos más parecidos a los de un "español típico".

Mucha, muchísma (por no decir la inmensa mayoría) de la gente de España se siente identificada con la gente de Iberoamérica. Otra cosa es que mucha gente también se sienta identificada con los oriundos de otras naciones europeas (incluso, a lo mejor, en mayor medida) por razones evidentes políticas y de proximidad geográfica.

Por otro lado,y volviendo a las posibles causas del racismo en España, hay una parte de la población inmigrante que, por falta de recursos (y porque todo el mundo tiene que ganarse la vida de alguna manera) se ve abocada a aceptar trabajos en unas condiciones paupérrimas, muchas veces por debajo de la legalidad vigente, o incluso a la delincuencia (por favor, que nadie me malinterprete: ni pienso que la mayoría de los inmigrantes sean delicuentes ni que la mayoría de los delincuentes sean inmigrantes, pero es innegable que hay un cierto porcentaje de la inmigración que acaba delinquiendo -ya digo que, seguramente, ante la necesidad de ganarse la vida y la imposibilidad de hacerlo de otra manera). Ambas cosas (la delinquencia por motivos evidentes y el empleo precario porque un sector de la población, que también opta a esos empleos pero no está dispuesta a aceptar ciertas condiciones -o que directamente no está dispuesta a aceptar ciertos empleos- culpa erroneamente a los pobres inmigrantes en vez de a los empresarios que se aprovechan de ellos) influyen en que un sector de la población tenga una opinión negativa de la inmigración.

En un país con una inmigración alta como España (dado que el nivel de vida es -y esto es algo objetivo- bastante superior a muchos de los países de los que recibimos inmigrantes), es habitual (digo "habitual", no "normal") que, ante problemas sociales como puede ser el desempleo, parte de la población culpe a los inmigrantes (y si no, podemos ver lo que pasa en Francia con la subida de la ultraderecha de Lepin). 

Y que los "europeos del norte" sean mejor vistos o sufran menos racismo, creo que es una cosa fundamentalmente económica (vienen de países con un nivel económico superior -Alemania, Inglaterra, paises nórdicos- al de España). 

Para concluir: es posible que hoy en día haya una cierta asociación entre "piel blanca" y "desarrollo" y que esa noción tenga ciertas influencias políticas o incluso en el pensamiento social; pero desde luego no creo que el "deseo de limpiar los genes" sea la principal razón y ni siquiera una razón importante para justificar el racismo (casi -lamentablemente, creo que no añadir este "casi" sería hipócrita- minoritario) que existe en España. Justificar el racismo en base a eso es, a mi juicio, no ya solo simplificar el asunto de una manera inaceptable, sino perder el norte peligrosamente.

Como digo, es sólo mi opinión, y aunque haya sido un poco brusco, desde luego no pretendo ofender a nadie. Añadir además que siento (y me avergüenzo por la parte que me toca como español) que tu experiencia en España haya sido negativa hasta el punto de llevarte a esas conclusiones, "brookey86".

Saludos a todos.

P.D: Se me había "escapado", pero leyendo el post de "Outsider" tengo que añadir que, efectivamente, lo de "los genes árabes" es ya demasiado. No sé si ha sido un problema de la transcripción/traducción o del estudio en sí, pero la utilización de una expresión como "genes árabes" en un estudio serviría por si sola para restarle cualquier tipo de credibilidad.


----------



## tafanari

caravaggio said:
			
		

> Por otro lado decir que no son "tan racistas" o "poco racistas" - "menos racistas" no quiere decir que este bien, no se trata de una competencia, igual esta mal. para el racismo no hay un término medio.



Sí, Caravaggio, es cierto. Pero prefiero que me traten mal y no que me peguen un tiro. En Santo Domingo, hay lugares donde cuando se roban una gallina lo primero que hacen es buscar al primer haitiano para hacer justicia callejera. Creo que ese haitiano preferiría que se conformaran con mirarlo mal. Le gustaría que no hubiera racismo pero entre esas dos opciones...


----------



## caravaggio

Yo no prefiero eso..yo prefiero que no exista. No nos debemos resignar por que no llega a una situación extrema de violencia tipo del que tu hablas o del que se hizo durante los Nazis...el racismo es una conducta que puede ser mucho mas represiva y mas dañina que un disparo..trunca existencias y genera odios sin sentido.  Yo no se que pensaría el haitiano, pero creo que si le hubieramos preguntado hubiera dicho que ... lo que el quisiera es que no existiera.


----------



## Outsider

brookey86 said:
			
		

> La inmigración en España crea una amenaza para deshacer lo que España ha estado intentando hacer por siglos: blanquear el país después del fin del reino árabe.


The persecutions of Muslims and former Muslims in Iberia were motivated by religion, not by skin tone, and they ended several centuries ago.



			
				brookey86 said:
			
		

> La inmigración en España es un fenómeno reciente.  Debajo de Franco, España era un país de emigrantes, ahora, en los 20 años pasados, se ha convertido a un país de inmigrantes.  Porque la tasa de nacimiento es la más pequeña de Europa, el país los necesita para sustener la economía.  Por eso, España recibieron 700.000 inmigrantes en 2005, el más de Europa, con la mayoría de África, Suramérica, y Rumania (wordpress.com).


There are some problems with your grammar, in this part of the text.



			
				brookey86 said:
			
		

> Esto me parece increíble y interesante porque la mayoría de los hispanos son descendientes directos de la sangre española, y aunque también tienen otra sangre en ellos, yo pensaría que los españoles relacionarían más con sus “hijos.”


What do you mean by "direct descendants"?



			
				brookey86 said:
			
		

> Entre los inmigrantes europeos blancos en España también existe niveles diferentes de discriminación.  La mayoría de los inmigrantes blancos son de Rumania, pero también hay comunidades de inmigrantes de Inglaterra en la Costa  del Sol (“Immigration in Europe: Realities and Policies”).  Los ambos de estes inmigrantes sufren menos racismo que los negros y lationamericanos, y creo que es directamente a causa del color de la piel.  Sin embargo, mientras muchos dan la bienvenida los ingleses en Andalucía, los rumanos no reciben lo mismo. Este caso es interesante porque puede ser porque muchos ingleses que llegan son ricos y vienen para retirar y los rumanos llegan sin dinero y para trabajo, pero yo pienso que es porque Inglaterra es un país de Europa occidental como España, y Rumania es del este.  Hay un sentido sobre los rumanos, y también con otros europeos del este, que son más probables estar implicados en crimen que sus contrapartes del oeste.  Este estereotipo ha creado mucho del racismo y discriminación contra los rumanos.  Debido al hecho de que España desea ser vista como un poder típico de Europa occidental, la gente se asocia más al inglés y discrimina contra la gente de la más pobre Europa Oriental.  En esta manera yo creo que muchos españoles tienen una actitud elitista de los países y personas occidentals frente a los del este.


This is an interesting observation, which I don't think you went far enough in exploring. You note, quite rightly in my opinion, that the differential treatment given to different _white_ ethnicities could be due to their different economic background, but then you seem to dismiss this explanation without giving a very convincing reason. 



			
				brookey86 said:
			
		

> Con la tasa de natalidad más bajo y la tasa de la inmigración más alta de toda Europa [...]


What is your source for these two statements?



			
				brookey86 said:
			
		

> Esto es porque, desde que la invasión de los moros cambió la cara del español blanco, España ha estado intentando defender su posición como nación europea blanca.  Se puede decir lo mismo sobre otros europeos mediterráneos también, como los griegos y los sicilianos, que han discriminado historicamente para defender su indentidad blanca porque alguna gente la ha desafiado.  Fue solamente después de la segunda guerra mundial que consideraban a los italianos y los griegos como blancos en los Estados Unidos, y hoy en día yo diría que mucha gente norteamericana llamaría a los españoles hispanos en vez de blancos.


Why should what Americans across the ocean think affect how Spaniards behave on this side of the pond?



			
				brookey86 said:
			
		

> Con éxito han quitado muchos de los rasgos árabes en la gente, pero ahora hacen frente a ese desafío otra vez de los inmigrantes, tanto que han discriminado contra sus propios parientes de América latina.  Puedo esperar solamente que algun día nos daremos cuenta que intentar caber en una cierta categoría de raza es ridículo porque todos de nosotros somos de la misma raza: hombre.


Which is why, whenever a human being discriminates another, he always does so to a "relative" of his. I don't see how the underlined condition is relevant.


----------



## Summer_rose

Hola brookey. Después de dar mi opinión, corrijo algunas cosillas que estaban mal escritas en tu ensayo. Espero que no te importe. En general estaba muy bien escrito, se entendía todo perfectamente, son sólo cosas menores, pero tu español es muy bueno.

Saludos.



			
				brookey86 said:
			
		

> Hello WR members! This is a paper I just wrote upon returning from Spain after 2 months. It is an analysis of what I feel drives Spain's unmatched racism. Agree/disagree with me? Let me know!​
> 
> 
> *El Racismo en España*​ ​
> Después de casi dos meses en España, me he dado cuenta que la raza parece ser un factor muy importante para la gente española. El racismo es algo que es a la vez presente y desconocido. Por ejemplo, hay muchos dichos y refranes en el idioma castellano que se refieren contra negros y judíos, pero la gente no se da cuenta de que son insultos. Pero también existen los actos abiertos del racismo que muchos de nosotros estudiantes americanos, especialmente los de color, hemos experimentado de primera mano durante el viaje. La verdad es que el racismo es un problema grande en la España de hoy, y existe más aquí que en la mayoría de los otros países europeos. En este ensayo yo intentaré explicar que creo que existe este racismo debido al estado delicado de España como país europeo blanco, y a su deseo de ser visto por el mundo como una de las naciones blancas poderosas de Europa occidental. Creo que podemos atribuir este deseo directamente a la historia de los moros y las colonias latinoamericanas de España, y al gran aumento en la inmigración de hoy. Por estas causas, los españoles siempre han descriminado a la gente de color durante casi toda la historia, y hoy en día podemos ver que los inmigrantes sufren discriminación desigual (debido al color diferente de la piel)(aquí yo pondría "en función del color de la piel", lo otro no está mal pero suena raro).
> La composición genética de los españoles fue afectada para siempre por el reinado de los moros en la península ibérica. Con ocho siglos del reino moro, los árabes dejaron su marca en los rasgos del español blanco. Podemos ver esto con el pelo y ojos morenos típicos de la gente de España, y la piel que es un poquito más oscura que la del norte de Europa. Es este hecho [que/S] ha formado y sigue formando la historia de España. Porque el blanco se considera como superior en Europa, España ha intentado, con mucho éxito, quitar estos rasgos árabes de la gente española. La primera acción para alcanzar esto era librar a España de todos los árabes. Mucho tiempo después de la reconquista española de la península ibérica, los españoles exiliaron a 250.000 moros que eran católicos, los moriscos. Dado que esto ocurrió durante una era pacífica y cuando España tenía un control firme de la península, no había la necesidad para la seguridad del país de expeler a los moros que habían estado viviendo en España durante algunos siglos. También sabemos que esto no fue motivado por la posición de España como el guarda de catolicismo, como la expulsión de los judíos. Por lo tanto puedo concluir solo que ésto era un tipo de una limpieza étinica del acervo genético, una tentativa de/para volver a la gente española a su ascendencia blanca original. Hay evidencias para concluir que los españoles han tenido mucho éxito con la eliminación de características árabes. Un estudio publicado en un sitio en el Internet (Realidad Racial) ha seguido el número de genes árabes en la población española y ha concluido que el número ha estado disminuyendo constantemente. Hoy en día, el porcentaje de los genes que se comparten con los árabes de África del norte es el alrededor 6% en Andalucía y el 3% en España del norte. Estas características árabes han dado a la gente española su mirada “mediterránea” más oscura.
> Debido a la historia de los moros en España y también a las colonias latinoamericanas anteriores de España, los españoles tienen dificultades a menudo, especialmente en los Estados Unidos, para ser considerados como europeos blancos. Ellos pueden experimentar la discriminación porque muchos norteamericanos los agrupan con los estereotipos de latinoamericanos. Podemos ver por_qué con la palabra “hispano.” La palabra significaba solo la gente que hablaba castellano como su lengua nativa. Sin embargo, desde el censo de 1980 en los E.E.U.U., el término “hispano” se ha utilizado para describir a la raza de la mezcla de personas europeas e americanas nativas de América latina, no solamente las que hablan español (reference.com). Por eso, un español blanco con la piel un poco más oscura debido a su historia árabe que habla español muchas veces está encasillado incorrectamente como hispánico. De hecho, cuando pregunté a mi familia y amigos sobre sus pensamientos sobre España como país, ellos ambos inmediatamente asociaron España con los países latinoamericanos. Mi madre dijo que nunca se le ocurrió España al pensar en los países de Europa occidental. También, ella originalmente imaginaba que la gente era similar a los hispanos, y se sorprendió al encontrar que eran blancos cuando ella finalmente visitó el país hace algunos años. Mis amigos no se dieron cuenta que España es un país desarrollado y poderoso, y se parecieron asociarlo a México. Creo que son estos tipos de generalizaciones incorrectas sobre los españoles las que conducen al racismo en España. España realmente desea ser vista como país europeo blanco, y esta es la razón por la que vemos el racismo desigual basado en la oscuridad de la piel.


----------



## pickypuck

A mí lo que me parece increíble es que en el país más racista del mundo, practicante de eugenesia por lo que se ve, hayan decidido instalarse y hacer su vida 4 millones de personas que no han nacido en el mismo. No creo que su visión sea la que se describe en algunos mensajes, pero claro, cada uno contará la película como le haya ido. 

Cuando vivía en Francia, en los periódicos gratuitos solía aparecer una campaña de SOS Racismo. Salían una persona de rasgos asiáticos, una persona de piel negra, otra de rasgos latinos, etc., con el lema nacional francés, Liberté, Égalité, Franternité, pero Égalité tenía el signo de interrogación. Denunciaba la discriminación no ya hacia los extranjeros, sino hacia los propios franceses que otros franceses practicaban por ser diferentes a lo que se podría considerar como el estándar. El racismo, la xenofobia, la discriminación no son entes que anden solos por ahí, van con las personas y donde hay personas (que yo sepa en todo el mundo), hay desgraciadamente racismo, xenofobia y discriminación.

¡Olé!


----------



## tafanari

caravaggio said:
			
		

> Yo no prefiero eso...lo que el quisiera es que no existiera.



Estamos de acuerdo en eso. Mi respuesta fue a la idea que el racismo en España no tiene paralelos. La frase empleada fue «unmatched racism». I think that in Santo Domingo we can match their racism, and raise them 10 xenofobias.

Creo que en fútbol la Roja nos gana pero si jugaramos en partido de racismo, gana Santo Domingo 10 -1. ¿Quiere decir que en España no hay racismo o que el racismo que hay está bien? Creo que no. Pero exagerar de esa manera me parece injusto y eso no contribuye para nada resolver los problemas que existen en realidad.


----------



## Fernando

tafanari said:
			
		

> Me gustaría emfatizar que aunque Fernando haya dicho que «echamos a los judíos» dudo que él estuviera allí en esa época. Si vamos a juzgar a todo un pueblo por cosas que pasaron hace más de 500 años no sé donde vamos a parar. No comprendo que tenga que ver un español en el 2006 con lo que pasó en ese reino del 1492 (no sé si España como nación nisiquiera existía).



Por si acaso hay duda: YO NO FUI. 

Soy mayor pero no tanto. 

Si me hubiesen preguntado yo hubiese votado en contra.


----------



## Summer_rose

...(sigo)...Un apunte:"moro" es una palabra despectiva. Es verdad que durante mucho tiempo a los árabes en España se les denominó "moros" y en ese sentido podría hablarse de "la invasión de los moros", pero yo diría que es mucho más correcto usar "árabe".



			
				brookey86 said:
			
		

> La inmigración en España crea una amenaza de deshacer lo que España ha estado intentando hacer durante (cuidado con los "for+lapse of time": siempre son "durante") siglos: blanquear el país después del fin del reino árabe.  La inmigración en España es un fenómeno reciente. Durante la dictadura (o "Bajo el gobierno", pero no "debajo") Franco, España era un país de emigrantes, ahora, en los 20 años pasados, se ha convertido en un país de inmigrantes.("Dado que", y si no, tienes que cambiar el orden: "el país los necesita para...porque la tasa de nacimiento...)Porque la tasa de nacimiento es la más pequeña de Europa, el país los necesita para sostener la economía.  Por eso, España recibió 700.000 inmigrantes en 2005, el país que más de Europa, con la mayoría de África, Suramérica, y Rumania (wordpress.com). Este hecho causaría problemas entre la gente de cualquier país en el mundo, pero el racismo ha sido mucho peor en España, y de nuevo, atribuyo esto al estado delicado de España como una nación blanca. Según un estudio de los jovenes españoles hecho por Tomás Calvo-Buezas (spanishkig.org), entre los tres grupos de inmigrantes que he mencionado, los negros de África son los que más discriminación sufren, y los inmigrantes blancos de Europa los que menos. Estos resultados se alinean directamente con mi teoría sobre discriminación desigual contra inmigrantes de diferente color de la piel. Calvo-Buezas hizo el estudio en 1986, 1993, 1997, y 2000, y también encontró que el nivel de racismo ha estado creciendo con el número creciente de inmigrantes en España, y que mucho del racismo no es visto como tal por la gente. Un ejemplo viene de un artículo de Time Magazine, “The Ugly Game,” que describe el racismo contra los negros en los partidos de fútbol en España. En un partido en Zaragoza, una estrella negra de fútbol, Eto’o, salió del partido mientras quedaban 15 minutos porque cada vez que él recibía la pelota, “el público hacía ruidos del mono, y no sólo algunas personas, todo.”  También, cuando él caminaba hacia los vestuarios, el público comenzó a lanzarle los cacahuetes y las bananas en él. Tristemente, ésta es una escena típica en los partidos del fútbol. Muchos españoles entrevistados en el artículo dijeron que estas acciones no fueron racistas para nada; fueron simplemente técnicas de la distracción para los jugadores negros, y no es diferente que llamar a alguien un insulto como “tonto.” También, muchas de mis amigas negras en Salamanca fueron llamadas “negrita” por (sus señoras)(las mujeres que las acogían en su casa?/ las mujeres para las que trabajaban? "sus señoras" tiene una connotación despectiva hacia tus amigas "señora/criado") en lugar de por sus nombres, demostrando que el racismo sutil contra negros en la lengua y la cultura españolas no es observado como racista. Creo que este sentimiento en España es debido al color oscuro de la piel de los africanos, y a su mezcla indeseada en el acervo genético.
> España se parece discriminar menos a los latinoamericanos que los negros, sin embargo, no están dando la bienvenida a los inmigrantes de América latina que vuelven a España. Según el artículo “Continental Drift” de Carlos Fuentes, “Suramérica está devolviendo a España lo que España dio a Suramérica: una cruz-fertilización entre las razas y las culturas.” Sabemos que éso es exactamente lo que no quieren los españoles, porque ya están encasillados incorrectamente como latinoamericanos en muchos casos, y de ninguna manera desearían convertirse en una nación hispánica en vez de en una nación blanca.  De hecho, los españoles se sienten que son más relacionados con los europeos norteños que con los hispanos (madrid.usembassy.gov). Esto me parece increíble e interesante porque la mayoría de los hispanos son descendientes directos de la sangre española, y aunque también tienen otra sangre en ellos, yo pensaría que los españoles los relacionarían más con sus “hijos.”  España ha rechazado a su propia gente porque su sangre está mezclada con otra de color.  Podemos ver esta discriminación contra estos inmigrantes en la lengua de los españoles con las muchas palabras racistas, como “sudaca.” Esta discriminación no se aplica igualmente a todos los latinoamericanos, según el sitio en el Internet “Minority Travelers.” Los inmigrantes con la sangre más india y la piel más oscura son peor tratados que los que parecen más blancos.  Por ejemplo, un argentino no sufrirá tanta discriminación como un ecuatoriano.  Yo creo que ésta es la mejor evidencia de que los españoles discriminan más a la gente con una piel más oscura porque están inseguros sobre su propio estado como una gente blanca. Ambos son latinoamericanos, tienen sangre española, y hablan castellano, pero el más oscuro sufre más.
> Entre los inmigrantes europeos blancos en España también existe niveles diferentes de discriminación. La mayoría de los inmigrantes blancos son de Rumania, pero también hay comunidades de inmigrantes de Inglaterra en la Costa del Sol (“Immigration in Europe: Realities and Policies”). Estos dos tipos de inmigrantes sufren menos racismo que los negros y lationamericanos, y creo que es directamente a causa del color de la piel. Sin embargo, mientras muchos dan la bienvenida los ingleses en Andalucía, los rumanos no reciben lo mismo. Este caso es interesante porque puede ser porque muchos ingleses que llegan son ricos y vienen para retirarse y los rumanos llegan sin dinero y para trabajar, pero yo pienso que es porque Inglaterra es un país de Europa occidental como España, y Rumania es del este.  Hay una sensación sobre los rumanos, y también sobre otros europeos del este, de que es más probable que estén implicados en crimen que sus homólogos (aunque no es exacto, pero es la traducción de "counterpart", "contraparte" no existe) del oeste. Este estereotipo ha creado mucho del racismo y discriminación contra los rumanos. Debido al hecho de que España desea ser vista como un poder típico de Europa occidental, la gente se asocia más al inglés y discrimina a la gente de la más pobre Europa Oriental. De esta manera yo creo que muchos españoles tienen una imagen? elitista de los países y personas occidentales frente a los del este.
> Con la tasa de natalidad más baja y la tasa de la inmigración más alta de toda Europa, España está atestiguando rápidamente un tipo de reconquista por extranjeros, similar a la de los moros en el año 711. Naturalmente, esto ha estado causando tensiones sociales en España, sin embargo, la discriminación se parece estar distribuida de modo desigual contra la gente con la piel más oscura. Esto es porque, desde que la invasión de los moros cambió la cara del español blanco, España ha estado intentando defender su posición como nación europea blanca. Se puede decir lo mismo sobre otros europeos mediterráneos también, como los griegos y los sicilianos, que han discriminado históricamente para defender su indentidad blanca porque alguna gente la ha desafiado. Fue solamente después de la segunda guerra mundial cuando empezó a considerarse a los italianos y los griegos como blancos en los Estados Unidos, y hoy en día yo diría que mucha gente norteamericana llamaría a los españoles hispanos en vez de blancos. Por lo tanto creo que España discrimina para mantener su estado delicado como un país blanco de Europa occidental. Con éxito han quitado muchos de los rasgos árabes en la gente, pero ahora hacen frente a ese nuevo desafío de los inmigrantes, tanto que han discriminado a sus propios parientes de América latina. Sólamente puedo esperar que algun día nos daremos cuenta que intentar caber en una cierta categoría de raza es ridículo porque todos de nosotros somos de la misma raza: hombre.


----------



## Kräuter_Fee

Summer_rose said:
			
		

> ...(sigo)...Un apunte:"moro" es una palabra despectiva. Es verdad que durante mucho tiempo a los árabes en España se les denominó "moros" y en ese sentido podría hablarse de "la invasión de los moros", pero yo diría que es mucho más correcto usar "árabe".


La verdad es que no estoy de acuerdo. Moro y árabe no son sinónimos. A veces se usa moro para llamar a los árabes en tono despectivo.

Los moros son los magrebíes, es decir, de Mauritania, Marruecos, Argelia, Libia, Túnez (¿me dejo alguno?). 

Moro, al igual que negro, no son palabras despectivas, todo depende de lo que quieras transmitir.


----------



## brookey86

Outsider said:
			
		

> I hope you don't mind if I comment on your text in English. It's a little easier for me.
> 
> What makes you say that there is _more_ racism in Spain than in other European countries?


 

Hello all! Thank you for your comments on my paper! I would like to respond to some of them. First, this is just my THEORY as to why I feel Spain is so racist...as I am reading your comments, I might be wrong.

However, I wrote this because I have travelled to almost every European country, and never in my life I have experienced such racism (even in the south of the USA). Por ejemplo, on several occasions while spending time with black friends on the streets, complete strangers would approach us and as what blacks and whites were doing hanging out together!!! How can this happen several times in 2 months in Spain, yet never once in 20 years in the US and my travels in other European countries?

Also, when I first arrived at my new home in Spain, the first question my senora asked me was if I was Jewish! The very first question!

My teachers at the University of Salamanca were very racist towards Chinese people, and one time a professor drew a picture of a Chinese person on the board and made sure to slant the eyes and make a "chink" noise as she did it. Is this honestly not racist?

I could give you 100 examples, and have never experienced such things in other countries. This is why I say Spain has unmatched racism.

PS - the black students from my trip have agreed with me, and said they would never return to Spain because they were so embarrassed and offended like never before in their lives.

Now, I am not saying my reason for why Spain is so racist is 100% correct, just that this is my theory after finding much evidence in articles on the Internet.


----------



## Outsider

I am not a Spaniard, but I am indeed sorry that you felt discriminated. However, I think you should be cautious about drawing general conclusions from your personal experience. You and some people you know endured more racism in Spanish than in the rest of Europe, but other people may have had different experiences. In fact, some of the posters who replied to this thread did report opposite experiences of yours. So which of you is right?

You are all right about what you lived through yourselves, but you should not generalize from the dozens or few hundreds of Spaniards you personally met to the several millions that make up the total Spanish population. Remember the old saying: the plural of "anecdote" is not "data".


----------



## tafanari

Brookey, you should visit the Dominican Republic. If you look closely, you will find much worse racism and xenophobia. I can almost guarantee that you will come to the conclusion that racism in Spain is not only matched but relatively small.


----------



## jaq

brookey86 said:
			
		

> Por ejemplo, on several occasions while spending time with black friends on the streets, complete strangers would approach us and as what blacks and whites were doing hanging out together!!!


What exactly did they say to you?  
Sorry, but I'm not sure if I believe that...


----------



## Fernando

Brookey, probably you are right. I can not compare :I am white and I have not felt racism outside Spain towards me (some xenophobia).

Anyhow: 

- "Negro" is not a negative word in Spanish. 



> complete strangers would approach us and as what blacks and whites were doing hanging out together!!!


 This is totally weird to me.



> I first arrived at my new home in Spain, the first question my senora asked me was if I was Jewish!



Why is this bad? I do not see any bad, unless you have some reason to think she would treat you otherwise.



> a professor drew a picture of a Chinese person on the board and made sure to slant the eyes and make a "chink" noise as she did it.



Was he saying something negative about Chinese community?


----------



## brookey86

Fernando said:
			
		

> I first arrived at my new home in Spain, the first question my senora asked me was if I was Jewish!
> Why is this bad? I do not see any bad, unless you have some reason to think she would treat you otherwise.
> 
> 
> Quote:
> a professor drew a picture of a Chinese person on the board and made sure to slant the eyes and make a "chink" noise as she did it.
> 
> Was he saying something negative about Chinese community?


 
This is exactly what I am talking about...these things ARE bad and the Spaniards do not see why.  Perhaps this is just a naive sense of what is and isn't racist or maybe a different sense of political correctness, but this type of stuff would be completely unacceptable in the USA, and that teacher would have been fired.


----------



## tafanari

brookey86 said:
			
		

> This is exactly what I am talking about...these things ARE bad and the Spaniards do not see why.  Perhaps this is just a naive sense of what is and isn't racist or maybe a different sense of political correctness, but this type of stuff would be completely unacceptable in the USA, and that teacher would have been fired.



Why do we, in the US, get to decide what is racist and what's not? Why is it bad because WE get offended by it and they don't? Don't you think that's a bit biased? Maybe even prejudicial?


----------



## brookey86

jaq said:
			
		

> What exactly did they say to you?
> Sorry, but I'm not sure if I believe that...


 
This happened to me in Pamplona.....a guy stopped us, pointed at our skin, and said "blacks with whites?...what are you doing together?"  Of course, in Spanish.


----------



## Honeypum

I think we should start by defining "what is the meaning of racist?"


----------



## Fernando

Just to clarify:

If when arriving to US, I was asked: "Hello, so you are coming from Spain. Are you Catholic?" I would say: "Yes, I am, madam."

When being in Venezuela, a workmate said to me: "You, the Spaniards, always saying "zuzu" (Venezuelans do not pronounce the "z" (th) sound). I laughed a lot.


----------



## brookey86

tafanari said:
			
		

> Why do we, in the US, get to decide what is racist and what's not? Why is it bad because WE get offended by it and they don't? Don't you think that's a bit biased? Maybe even prejudicial?


 
The people who are suffering the racism get to decide.  It doesn't matter what country I'm from, if it is racially motivated and offends me, it's racist, even if the offender doesn't consider it so.


----------



## jaq

brookey86 said:
			
		

> This happened to me in Pamplona.....a guy stopped us, pointed at our skin, and said "blacks with whites?...what are you doing together?" Of course, in Spanish.


"Blancos con negros... ¿qué hacéis juntos?"

...en Pamplona... donde miles de turistas de todo el mundo visiten cada año para los San Fermines...

I guess we'll have to take your word...


----------



## Outsider

brookey86 said:
			
		

> This happened to me in Pamplona.....a guy stopped us, pointed at our skin, and said "blacks with whites?...what are you doing together?"  Of course, in Spanish.


That is definitely racist, in any country or language.

For my part, I don't doubt that you were personally discriminated, Brookey86. All I ask is that you consider whether the racism you felt can be generalized to the whole Spanish society, or whether you may have been a bit unlucky with the particular sample of Spaniards you met.


----------



## brookey86

jaq said:
			
		

> "Blancos con negros... ¿qué hacéis juntos?"
> 
> ...en Pamplona... donde miles de turistas de todo el mundo visiten cada año para los San Fermines...
> 
> I guess we'll have to take your word...


 
Im confused as to why you're so skeptical?  Are you implying that it wasn't a Spaniard who said that?  I assure you I know the Spanish accent and general physical appearance.  Are you saying that this wouldn't happen because they're so used to having foreigners around?  I assure you racism is possible, sometimes more prevelent, even when this is true.


----------



## Fernando

Yes, I agree that is racist, whatever country.

Anyhow, I repeat is weird to me. I think THERE IS racism in Spain, but that situation is totally unknown to me. I only can (want?) think in a joke.


----------



## Kräuter_Fee

brookey86 said:
			
		

> This is exactly what I am talking about...these things ARE bad and the Spaniards do not see why.  Perhaps this is just a naive sense of what is and isn't racist or maybe a different sense of political correctness, but this type of stuff would be completely unacceptable in the USA, and that teacher would have been fired.


Unacceptable in the USA? Excuse me, but if there is a country where you see racism that is the USA:
1. In the USA many more blacks (in proportion) are sentenced to death penalty.
2. Hispanics are seen as 2nd or 3rd class people, who do you think that is in the front-line shooting and dying in Iraq?
3. During the first election that George W. Bush won, a big amount of black Americans weren't allowed to vote in Florida, and your country is supposed to be a democracy.

Oh, and that's now, not to mention the time when black people couldn't even use the same toiletts, buses, schools, etc that white people used.


----------



## brookey86

Kräuter_Fee said:
			
		

> Unacceptable in the USA? Excuse me, but if there is a country where you see racism that is the USA:
> 1. In the USA many more blacks (in proportion) are sentenced to death penalty.
> 2. Hispanics are seen as 2nd or 3rd class people, who do you think that is in the front-line shooting and dying in Iraq?
> 3. During the first election that George W. Bush won, a big amount of black Americans weren't allowed to vote in Florida, and your country is supposed to be a democracy.
> 
> Oh, and that's now, not to mention the time when black people couldn't even use the same toiletts, buses, schools, etc that white people used.


 

1) This is correlated with economic status.  Many blacks live in poverty (which is not necessarily due to racism) and in poorer areas we see more crime.
2) They aren't seen as 2nd or 3rd class people, there are just many who are relatively new to the country or without papers, and thus have started on the bottom of the economic ladder.  Military service is VOLUNTARY in the US.
3) They weren't allowed to vote because of their status as felons.

Finally, that was before I was even born.  I am talking about today.  We can obviously bring up the Spanish Inquisition if we wish to also.


----------



## Outsider

Please, let's not turn this into an us-versus-them discussion. To paraphrase another English saying, "Racism is like a**h***s..." (I trust you can fill in the gap).
Brookey started a thread with an article (an essay?) he wrote, asking for opinions. Some posters have corrected his grammar and spelling, others have given their opinion on the content. Could we focus on the article itself?


----------



## cochagua

¡Hola Brookey86!

Como española, siento que hayas sufrido tanto durante tu estancia en España. De verdad. Siento que te hayas llevado una tan mala impresión de mi país. Es una pena.
Pero, ¿no estás siendo un poco injusto con mi país? Es cierto que en España hay racismo, pero de eso a tu teoría de que queremos ser vistos como un país europeo blanco hay un trecho.
Sds


----------



## tafanari

Fernando said:
			
		

> Yes, I agree that is racist, whatever country.
> 
> Anyhow, I repeat is weird to me. I think THERE IS racism in Spain, but that situation is totally unknown to me. I only can (want?) think in a joke.



Y mira para que veas como son las cosas para mí no es del todo rara la pregunta. Esta décima me la enseño mi abuelo (el mismo un mulato del Caribe) :

 Si es que un blanco está comiendo  
con un negro en compañía, 
o el blanco le debe al negro
o es del negro la comida

En Santo Domingo la palabra "negro" tampoco es mala. La palabra "hatiano" por otro lado es el peor insulto que le puedes propinar a un individuo.

Creo que estamos pretiendiendo que en unas culturas se respeten las normas que existen en otras. Por ejemplo, tengo amigos y familiares con apodos como "Negro", "Doña Negra", "Morena" etc.  En los Estados Unidos llamar a algiuen "blacky" o "darky" si es racista pero Doña Negra vive en Santo Domingo. Y además tenía una hermana a la que llamaban "Blanca" y sí era porque tenía la piel más clara. Sería el colmo que suprimieramos esos apodos porque en EEUU esto que el otro.


----------



## tafanari

cochagua said:
			
		

> Es cierto que en España hay racismo, pero de eso a tu teoría de que queremos ser vistos como un país europeo blanco hay un trecho.
> Sds



Perdona si te ofendo, amiga pero en verdad España es un país de mayoría blanca y el mapa dice que está en Europa. Lo que no comprendo es que tenga de malo proyectar esa imagen. ¿Acaso hemos pasado de «todo somos iguales» a «los blancos valen menos que los demás» ?

Se supone que no queremos ser racistas no debemos descriminar en contra de nadie. Si un español me dice que se siente más europeo que latinoamericano, pues le doy la razón. No me voy a sentir ofendido. Tenemos mucho en común pero la influencia de tus países vecinos son muy importantes y forman parte de la cultura española. No es nada malo al contrario.


----------



## Danielo

Brookey 86,

I insist, all the racism you are telling us you have experienced in Spain are "racist words" or "racist talking". I am not doubting you have heard them. Many Spaniards use racist talking although they are not really racist.

But as I said before, I don´t know if you agree but I believe racist talking is not as harmful as positive "racist actions" and up until now you do not seem to relate any action which could be considered as racist.

There is quite a big difference.


----------



## Outsider

I'm a bit lost... why are we discussing the connotation of "negro"?


----------



## tafanari

Outsider said:
			
		

> I'm a bit lost... why are we discussing the connotation of "negro"?


Because the person who started this thread said:

* También, muchas de mis amigas negras en Salamanca fueron llamadas “negrita” por sus señoras en lugar de sus nombres, demonstrando que el racismo sutil contra negros en la lengua y la cultura españolas no es observado como racista.*


----------



## Outsider

Ah, thank you! 
But what Brookey may have been trying to say, in that case, is "Why identify them by their race, when you don't do that with white people?" I understand how this may come off as racist, although I can also picture two ladies referring to "las negritas" simply because skin tone was their most conspicuous and unusual physical trait, just as they might say "las rubitas" (did I spell this right?). Without knowing the context, the intent of that term is hard to judge.


----------



## cochagua

tafanari said:
			
		

> Perdona si te ofendo, amiga pero en verdad España es un país de mayoría blanca y el mapa dice que está en Europa. Lo que no comprendo es que tenga de malo proyectar esa imagen. ¿Acaso hemos pasado de «todo somos iguales» a «los blancos valen menos que los demás» ?
> 
> Se supone que no queremos ser racistas no debemos descriminar en contra de nadie. Si un español me dice que se siente más europeo que latinoamericano, pues le doy la razón. No me voy a sentir ofendido. Tenemos mucho en común pero la influencia de tus países vecinos son muy importantes y forman parte de la cultura española. No es nada malo al contrario.


 
No me ofendes,  . España es un país europeo, que quiere ser visto como país europeo. Lo que no estoy tan segura es que quiera ser visto como un país " de blancos" (por lo menos yo no lo quiero así, aunque la mayoría seamos blancos de piel). 
Sds


----------



## tafanari

Outsider said:
			
		

> Ah, thank you!
> But what Brookey may have been trying to say, in that case, is "Why identify them by their race, when you don't do that with white people?" I understand how this may come off as racist, although I can also picture two ladies referring to "las negritas" simply because skin tone was their most conspicuous and unusual physical trait, just as they might say "las rubitas" (did I spell this right?). Without knowing the context, the intent of that term is hard to judge.


I think it's cultural. At the corner store, the people there call me two things:

The ones who know where my mother is from call me : "Cibao." I'm not from there and my father isn't either so if you were being generous, como máximo, I'm half-Cibao.

The ones who don't know me call me "rubio." I'm not even blonde. I have dark brown hair, almost black, but my skin is lighter than many Dominicans (though the people at the corner store are all "whiter" than me).

I just call them "primo."

So if you go to Santo Domingo, and they call you "rubio" don't be offended. 

By the way, there is a show on TV here called "El Gordo y la Flaca." He is fat and she is thin. Nobody complains. Freddy Beras Goico had a show called "El Gordo de la Semana." Again, I think it's just cultural. People call you by what you look like on the outside. You don't know how many times, I get  "¡Oye rubio!", "¡Mira, flaco", and "¡Hola, precioso!"

Especially that last one. I get that one A LOT.


----------



## tafanari

cochagua said:
			
		

> No me ofendes,  . España es un país europeo, que quiere ser visto como país europeo. Lo que no estoy tan segura es que quiera ser visto como un país " de blancos" (por lo menos yo no lo quiero así, aunque la mayoría seamos blancos de piel).
> Sds



Mi experiencia personal es que los españoles se preocupan mucho más por no ser vistos como un país de toreros y bailarinas de flamenco, que se la pasan durmendo todo el día, comiendo paella todo la tarde, y tocando flameco toda la noche. Creo que lo racial no tiene tanto que ver.

Es solo una opinión.

Hay otros temitas que caen un poco fuera del tema principal pero creo que en lo essencial España se preocupa por su imagén en Europa más que nada y después en el resto del mundo.

Con tanta ignorancia que hay sobre tu país no me asombra que hayan tomado esa actitud. España no está en Latinoamérica ni tampoco es provincia de México como piensan muchos (especialmente aquí). No que Latinoamérica ni México tengan algo de malo pero es que no lo está...Jajajajaja.


----------



## cochagua

Aquí estoy otra vez:

Creo que parte del problema, también puede venir del hecho, de que en España, apenas sabemos que es lo "políticamente correcto", cosa que no ocurre en otros países.
Muchas veces, detrás de muchas expresiones a priori racistas, no hay maldad por parte del hablante. Otras sí, y tenemos que saber hacer la distinción.


----------



## Fernando

Totalmente de acuerdo con Tafanari. Hombre, mejor que nos metan en México que en Mongolia. No tengo nada contra los mongoles pero hace mucho frío.


----------



## tafanari

cochagua said:
			
		

> Aquí estoy otra vez:
> 
> Creo que parte del problema, también puede venir del hecho, de que en España, apenas sabemos que es lo "políticamente correcto", cosa que no ocurre en otros países.
> Muchas veces, detrás de muchas expresiones a priori racistas, no hay maldad por parte del hablante. Otras sí, y tenemos que saber hacer la distinción.



Tengo un amigo de Kenya que se sintió un  poco sorprendido por las letras de una canción que decía : «no le pegue a la *negra*». No sé como será la cosa en Kenya pero en el Caribe esa canción es muy conocida y nadie piensa que es racista. Incluso, los que la cantan son ellos mismos afrocolombianos.

Creo que en un mundo como el nuestro los Kenyanos deberían tratar de comprender que los colombianos no son de Kenya sino de Colombia. Claro, debemos conocernos todos un poco más pero ¿qué hacemos? ¿Le cambiamos las letras a las canciones? Lo encuentro bastante tolerante. Y también creo que es torpe prohibir la lectura de ciertos clásicos de la literatura estadounidense (Huckleberry Finn) por una palabra que no tienen nada que ver con la realidad de hoy. Yo le expliqué a mi amigo pero si el insiste en ofenderse pues ya es culpa suya.

España tiene el derecho de ser políticamente correcto y si no le da la gana der serlo, pues no que no lo sea. Ojalá que no. ¿Por qué tienen ustedes que comportarse a la americana? 

Sinceramente creo que esto está todo al revez. Decir que España es un país racista, para mí, es...racista! Algunos lo serán...quizá hasta muchos, pero es irónico el argumento, ¿no creen?


----------



## caravaggio

tafanari said:
			
		

> Estamos de acuerdo en eso. Mi respuesta fue a la idea que el racismo en España no tiene paralelos. La frase empleada fue «unmatched racism». I think that in Santo Domingo we can match their racism, and raise them 10 xenofobias.
> 
> Creo que en fútbol la Roja nos gana pero si jugaramos en partido de racismo, gana Santo Domingo 10 -1. ¿Quiere decir que en España no hay racismo o que el racismo que hay está bien? Creo que no. Pero *exagerar de esa manera me parece injusto *y eso no contribuye para nada resolver los problemas que existen en realidad.



Yo lo que no creo es que debamos minimizar el asunto a tal punto porque no asesinan a alguien. El racismo es o no es..no hay ninguna exageranción en eso. Talvez no sea grave para el que no lo sufre..pero para el que si es toda una tragedia y es totalmente injusto, aunque sea porque solo lo hacen esperar mas en una cita por ser un poquito mas oscuro que el común de la mayoría. Ya un día iras caminando por la Gran Via de Madrid y te llamaran SUDAKA...verás que se siente. pero no te mataron...quizas eso te haga sentir aliviado como dices hubiera preferido el negrito haitiano de tu historia


----------



## natasha2000

brookey86 said:
			
		

> This is exactly what I am talking about...these things ARE bad and the Spaniards do not see why. Perhaps this is just a naive sense of what is and isn't racist or maybe a different sense of political correctness, but this type of stuff would be completely unacceptable in the USA, and that teacher would have been fired.


 
I am really sorry for my ignorance, but could you elaborate a little bit on this? If I wanted to draw an Asiatic person, I would do the same as your teacher. Every race has its peculiarities, so if one wanted to draw a crookey of some person of a perticular race, it would normally draw only these characteristics. All Asiatic people have eyes "slant eyes and chink nose", just as all Northern European people are fair blond and with very almost milky skin, and vwery tall. there is nothing wrong with this. I would appreciate if you answered to Fernando's question, if your teacher said something insulting about the Chinese community? Or she only tried to teach you the word "chino"? Ir it is the second or anything similar to second, I really do not see anything insulting in "drawing a Chinese person on the board". If you donot draw a Chinese like this, how would you draw it, so that the one who looks your drawing knows you had drawn a Chinese person? On the other hand, my personal opinion is that US way of "political kerrektness" is often exagerraged, and it ends up in discriminating the other part, trying to protect the first one. But then, this is a completely other subject.

I would also agree wit Outsider:


> The persecutions of Muslims and former Muslims in Iberia were motivated by religion, not by skin tone, and they ended several centuries ago.


 
And I would also add, not only Muslims, but Jews, too. In 1492, the ultimatum is given to Jewish people, and some years later, in 1509 (if I am not wrong, if yes, please correct me), to all Muslims. Or you will change to christianism, or you go out from Spain. Jews are white, if I am not mistaken (again). And the Kings who mede these orders were called "Los Reyes Católicos" and not Los Reyes Blancos". Furthermore, in Spain in those times existed thce code of "pure blood" and people were divided in "cristianos nuevos" and"cristianos viejos". There was never no mentioning of race. Just religion. Very often a noble could have more honor than a simple peasant because he had jewish or moorish (read: jewish or islamic) blood. This was quite common in fact, since nobility tended to mix with Moores and Jews more than plain people, due to alliances. There are many famous writers, such as Cervantes or Lope de Vega, who were new christians, and were hiding it. Anyone who studied a little bit of literature of 17th century knows about the epitaff written by Quevedo to duying Gongora only because the lattrer one was a "new christian". The very same Cervantes in his Don Quijote speaks about the conflict "new christian" vs. "old christian", and he criticizes it. The religion is what Spanish of 16th and 17th century were fanatically crazy about, and not the race.

I also think that two months in one country is not enough to have a real picture on such a serious subject as racism.

I am an immigrant, and I also lived to see and hear some stupid insults and prejudices about other people that are not Spanish, yet I really do not think all Spainards are like this. Once I met a guy, and when I said I was from Serbia, he told me he met some Russian girls. I was wondering what on Earth I have to do with Russians, but well, I am kind of used to this kind of mistake. But then, what followed I really couldn't believe to my ears!
And then he told me they were prostitutes. When I asked him how much they charged him (because it was incredible that a guy like him needed to go to prostitutes), he said in fact they did not charged him anything, and when I asked him why he said they were prostitutes, he said "Well, they were Russians" . After a few more interchanged words, he insinuated to me, too, something like, all Slav girls are the same. You can imagine where I sent him. Stupid people are everywhere. Racist people are everywhere. Intollerant, schouvinist, "machista" people are everywhere. not only in Spain. And for sure the racism in Spain cannot be compared with the one in the USA (what you are trying to do in your essay, if I am not wrong).


----------



## natasha2000

> Finally, that was before I was even born.
> 
> 
> 
> Then why are you talking about the times of Arabs?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am talking about today.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I wouldn't say that there is no racism in the USA. Black guys were beaten to death by the police only because of the color of their skin in the USA, not in Spain.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We can obviously bring up the Spanish Inquisition if we wish to also.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Just for the record. Spanish Iquisition, even though it has so bad reputation, was not the worst one. Many more people died in flames in France or Germany, even the very same Catholics were burnt by protestants and vice versa.
Click to expand...


----------



## tafanari

caravaggio said:
			
		

> Yo lo que no creo es que debamos minimizar el asunto a tal punto porque no asesinan a alguien. El racismo es o no es..no hay ninguna exageranción en eso. Talvez no sea grave para el que no lo sufre..pero para el que si es toda una tragedia y es totalmente injusto, aunque sea porque solo lo hacen esperar mas en una cita por ser un poquito mas oscuro que el común de la mayoría. Ya un día iras caminando por la Gran Via de Madrid y te llamaran SUDAKA...verás que se siente. pero no te mataron...quizas eso te haga sentir aliviado como dices hubiera preferido el negrito haitiano de tu historia


Lo que sí creo es que decir "Spain's *unmatched *racism" desacredita el autor y la causa. Si algunos por ahí andan viendo racistas hasta en la sopa los verdaderos andan más tranquilos.


----------



## Ana Raquel

Hi Brokey86






			
				brookey86 said:
			
		

> Hello WR members! This is a *paper* I just wrote upon returning from Spain after 2 months. It is an analysis of what *I feel* drives Spain's unmatched racism. Agree/disagree with me? Let me know!​


 
please, what kind of paper? an article, an essay, a page of yout personal diary/journal, a letter to a friend, something just to be presented here at wordrefernece forum?

as you say "analysis of what I feel.." I guess you were writing something like a personal journal. If it was an essay, please provide the bibliography, sources, etc, and also, I'd like to point out that "feelings" are not truth(s), truth demmands objective verification.

I don't doubt about either your bad experiences in Spain or tehre are racists in Spain I just want to point out my impression on your paper, that you generalised from a number of personal experiences to the whole country even giving historical reasons not verified.


----------



## caravaggio

tafanari said:
			
		

> Lo que sí creo es que decir "Spain's *unmatched *racism" desacredita el autor y la causa. Si algunos por ahí andan viendo racistas hasta en la sopa *los verdaderos andan más tranquilos*.



Eso mismo digo yo, ya que el racismo es algo muy latente creo en todos los paises del mundo y no es exclusividad de nadie, sólo no hay que esperar a que maten a alguien para pensar que es algo grave


----------



## dahut

Hola Brookie86

Creo que ese "paper" es más un arrebato ante algo que experienciaste que un ensayo trabajado a conciencia.

Estás en todo tu derecho a desahogarte, pero no a arremeter contra todo un país.

Me preocupa tu obsesión con la raza. A fin de cuentas, si tú no eres racista, no deberías darte cuenta de tan diminutas diferencias, en cambio, tu "paper" parece estar pensado concienzudamente para dejar claro que tú sabes cuántas razas hay en el mundo y que no se te escapa el rasgo de ninguna. Hm?

Honestamente, no creo que USA sea un ejemplo ni para inculcar lo que es "políticamente correcto" ni para definir lo que es "racista".

Si os hubierais preocupado más en aprender de la cultura del país que visitabáis e intentar integraros, en lugar de sopesar toda una cultura bajo la forma en la que las cosas se ven en tu país, probablemente tus amigas no se hubieran sentido ofendidas por haber sido llamadas "negritas", ya que en España "negro" no es un insulto y en diminutivo: MENOS.

Me temo que lo de Pamplona tiene más que ver con la ignorancia de la persona que hizo semejante comentario y con una asociación de ideas (en España una persona negra se la sigue asociando a África, y luego ya vendrán los demás países) que con un sentimiento de que negros y blancos no pueden interactuar. Suposición: Creo que tomó a tus compañeros por inmigrantes africanos. Y, como tú bien has apuntado, la inmigración es un GRAN problema en España. Y si no es así, pues mira, el tipo era un racista. Y el mundo está lleno, yo diría que aproximadamente 6.000 millones.

Por otra parte, estaría bien que uno se informara del país en el que va a vivir durante una temporada antes de plantarse allí con todos sus prejuicios e ignorancia. Latinoamérica no es la hija de España. Los países latinoamericanos son autónomos, autosuficientes y si hay un país que mete las narices en sus asuntos, ese es a día de hoy USA. ¿A caso tu consideras a USA hija de UK? Me empieza a preocupar lo que os enseñan en las escuelas por allí.

España no tiene que esforzarse por ser Europea. Siempre lo ha sido, incluso cuando fue invadida por los árabes. ¿O acaso si os hubiérais quedado con Irak ahora sería este país parte del continente americano?

España no tiene que esforzarse en ser "más" blanca. Si conocieras realmente las etnias del mundo te darías cuenta de que "blancos", "negros", "amarillos" y "rojos" NO existen. Si no que son etnias, subetnias y mezclas entre las etnias. Los supuestos negros no son todos del mismo tono de piel, los blancos tampoco, los amarillos tampoco. Hay árabes con pelo panocha y ojos verdes o azules. Hay blancos con los ojos negros y el pelo azabache, hay mestizos sin nariz de indígena y mulatos pelirrojos... hay personas.

Mi sugerencia, reléete tu "paper" y pregúntate cuánto sabes realmente de esos 42 millones de personas a los que llamas racistas.

Si eres blanco y hablas inglés te aseguro que no sentirías tanto racismo en, por ejemplo, Alemania, Noruega o Suecia, que supongamos, alguna de tus amigas negritas. Que intenten vivir allí un añito y luego te cuenten.

Un saludo


----------



## Cicerón

Hola Brookie86.

Siento mucho que te llevaras una imagen negativa de España. ¿Después de dos meses viviendo aquí lo único que sacas es que este país es racista?

La verdad es que no entiendo muchas de las cosas que opinas. Por ejemplo, la palabra "negritas" es cariñosa, no es ningún insulto ni nada parecido, el diminutivo implica afecto o cariño.

Otra cosa que no entiendo es eso de los "genes árabes". En todo caso, en 500 años sin "árabes", no creo que haya muchos españoles con "genes árabes" o bereberes. 

Tampoco creo que los españoles querramos eliminar lo "árabe" de nuestro país. ¿Por qué? ¿Qué sería de España (y sobre todo de Andalucía) sin La Alhambra de Granada, La Giralda de Sevilla o la Mezquita de Córdoba? Es más, los musulmanes tenían muchos más conocimientos de química, matemáticas, ingeniería, arquitectura, etc. que los cristianos de la época. De hecho la pólvora no habría llegado a España si no hubiera sido por los musulmanes que invadieron la Península Ibérica.

Creo que no sabes que en España estuvieron conviviendo en las mismas ciudades durante siglos judíos, musulmanes y cristianos. El hecho de que se expulsara a los musulmanes y a los judíos de España tuvo causas políticas y religiosas, en ningún caso racistas.

España no tiene que demostrar que es un país europeo a nadie porque es un hecho, no hay más que ver el mapa. Eso de "país blanco" ni siquiera quiero comentarlo.

Respecto a los países latinoamericanos, yo me siento tan cercano a un argentino como a un alemán. Somos muchos los españoles que tenemos familia en Argentina, Uruguay, etc. Además esos países son independientes desde antes de que todos nosotros naciéramos, España los reconoció como estados, y punto. 

Es cierto que no nos gusta que nos confundan con latinoamericanos, porque no lo somos. Supongo que a un australiano no le gustaría que lo llamaran inglés, por ejemplo. Otra cosa es la idea que algunos estadounidenses tienen sobre España (la poca idea, mejor dicho). Una amiga mía fue de intercambio a Estados Unidos y le explicaron lo que era un coche automático y una lavadora... Sí, queridos amigos estadounideneses, no vamos vestidos de toreros o sevillanas ni montamos en burro. Sabemos lo que es un coche automático y una lavadora, de hecho hasta tenemos ordenadores (aunque pueda parecerlo, no he escrito esto dándome cabezazos contra un poste telefónico). 

Me parece que para pensar eso hay que ser bastante ignorante; es como si yo dijera que los estadounidenses persiguen indios a caballo en el desierto.

En muchos países de latinoamérica los habitantes son mestizos, mezcla de españoles, indígenas, incluso de otras etnias. Es una tontería hablar de los "hispanos" como una "raza", después de tantos siglos de mezcla sólo se debe hablar de mexicanos, colombianos... hablar de "hispanos" como una "raza" no tiene ningún sentido.

En cuanto a los inmigrantes de europa occidental, siempre han estado un poco aislados de los españoles, ya que muchos de ellos son jubilados que solamente van a la playa y no se relacionan mucho con españoles. Por eso nadie tiene una opinión negativa sobre ellos, porque no nos relacionamos lo suficiente.

Sobre los inmigrantes que vienen de otras partes del mundo, es imposible negar que muchos españoles sienten racismo hacia ellos, pero hay que tener en cuenta que nunca hemos recibido tantos inmigrantes como ahora y creo que con el tiempo nos acabaremos acostumbrando. Es cierto que hay muchos españoles racistas, pero no creo que sea muy distinto a otros países que actualmente reciben inmigrantes. Creo que los que son racistas lo son porque han tenido malas experiencias con inmigrantes o porque son unos ignorantes. 

Y repito, en todo caso los españoles queremos quitar la idea de que somos vagos, tontos, sucios, etc. que desgraciadamente mucha gente tiene. Eso de "árabes" no tiene nada que ver.

Espero que si vuelves a España te traten mejor que la última vez que viniste, y espero que entiendas lo que he escrito.

Saludos cordiales.


----------



## coolguy28

MOD NOTE: This post does not comply with the WordReference rules:



			
				Word Reference Rules said:
			
		

> Personal attacks on other members will be removed. Any post that disparages, denigrates, or degrades groups of people, cultures or nations may be deleted if it is not strictly and clearly related to the topic in the title of the thread. Any offensive remarks may, at the discretion of the moderators, be removed. The rules of common courtesy and decency shall be applied at all times.
> Since this is interactive, and everyone who participates in WordReference.com is "in it together", please treat others the way you wish to be treated. One way to guard against misunderstandings is to read over your response before you post it.
> This forum system is not a venue for personal or private vendettas. Keep your personal business as just that - personal. This forum is not a venue for the resolution of personal disputes with members or companies.




Please read the rules before writing your next post. 
Thank you.

zebedee
Culture moderator


----------



## Honeypum

coolguy28 said:


> Post deleted for not complying with the WR rules.


 
I'm not Spanish but I live in Spain and I can assure you that its society is not more racist than the American, French, Italian, etc.etc.etc..
Maybe you had a bad experience, I don't know, but for sure you cannot make such statements as they are not true.
For instance, I feel Spanish people are less racist than others and more tolerant.


----------



## Lusitania

I've experienced discrimination in Spain several times. I love visiting Spain and I wouldn't enjoy having any other neighbouring country. I like it as it is. But when I go to to Spain I know that there are regions where I can be at ease and others where I shoud avoid speaking so they might see that I'm portuguese and give them an opportunity to be unpolite to me. 
That doesn't happen to me in any other country in europe where usually people are very nice to portuguese people (even if they consider themselves to be a superior civilization to mine). 
It used to bother me a lot as I was taught since a very early age that spanish people are our brothers and sisters and I was very eager to met them and when I did I was very disapointed in general, although I met many nice spanish people and I believe that things are changing.

However, I believe it to be a very spanish/portuguese thing and I'm part of several interantional networks and I meet spanish people all the time and they are usually very well considered. Nowadays, especially the Catalans, they are in every meeting and never had problems with any people from Catalonia.

There are many portuguese that won't share my opinion and many others that just don't care about it.
This is my sincere opinion and I do not wish to offend anyone.

All the best


----------



## AGATHA2

Summer_rose said:


> efectivamente, lo de "los genes árabes" es ya demasiado. quote]
> 
> Sobre todo que está más que probado que la noción de "raza humana" no tiene absulutamente ninguna base cientifica. O sea que la diferencia genética entre dos individuos de la misma "raza" es tan grande como la entre dos individuos de "razas" diferentes. Y todos compartimos el 99% de nuestros genes con los chimpanzés


----------



## cerci

AGATHA2 said:


> Y todos compartimos el 99% de nuestros genes con los chimpanzés


Y compartimos el 50% con los plátanos.


----------



## AGATHA2

cerci said:


> Y compartimos el 50% con los plátanos.


 
gracioso


----------



## cerci

Gracioso, pero va en serio! (Por eso lo mencioné porque cuando dices que compartimos el 99% de nuestros genes con los chimpanzés, parece que los humanos y los chimpanzés somos casi casi iguales, pero teniendo en cuenta que también compartimos la mitad de nuestros genes con los plátanos, ya no parecemos tan iguales ).


----------



## AGATHA2

cerci said:


> Gracioso, pero va en serio! (Por eso lo mencioné porque cuando dices que compartimos el 99% de nuestros genes con los chimpanzés, parece que los humanos y los chimpanzés somos casi casi iguales, pero teniendo en cuenta que también compartimos la mitad de nuestros genes con los plátanos, ya no parecemos tan iguales ).


 
Lo de los chimpanzés es un hecho ! Lo de los plátanos no lo veo tan claro dada la diferencia fundamental que hay entre los metabolismos de un animal y  de una planta


----------



## cerci

Creo que lo de los plátanos también es un hecho, búscalo en Google. 

Aparentemente también compartimos el 75% de nuestros genes con los perros.


----------



## cerci

I finally found a reliable source ... A quote from Robert May, UK Chief Scientist, discussing the Human Genome Project, June 2000:

_"We share half our genes with the banana"_

(anst.uu.se/mattlass/corporate_concentration.pdf)


----------



## San

Hola brookey. Yo diría que la inmensa mayoría de la población española desconoce la posición que le corresponde dentro de la clasificación de razas que se hace en Estados Unidos. Y sospecho que nada en el mundo podría importarle menos. Tu exposición en este sentido es tan etnocéntrica que casi me caigo al suelo de la risa al leerla. No dudo que la minoría de españoles que viaja a USA desee ser bien considerada en la capital del Imperio, pero extender eso a un asunto de dimensión social dentro de España me parece ridículo.

En cuanto al hecho de que haya muchas personas en USA que duden de que España sea un pais occidental sólo sirve a mi entender para acrecentar la creencia ya de por sí extendida en España y toda Europa de que "los americanos son tontos". Una frase que uno oye varias veces todos los días y que a mí personalmente me cuesta constantes discusiones, porque no creo que sea cierto 

La descripción que haces del tema histórico de los moros en España me parece delirante, pero no me voy a meter en temas históricos sobre los que no tengo suficiente conocimiento. Eso sí, sospecho que estás mezclando categorías de distintas épocas históricas: religión, raza, guerra contra el infiel, lucha por el territorio, etc. Lo que si te puedo decir es que, en la actualidad, la tan tan traída herencia mora no es algo que se esconda sino todo lo contrario. Especialmente en Andalucía es algo de lo que se presume abiertamente y a todas horas, hasta el punto de crear a veces un pasado mítico que tiene muy poco que ver con la realidad. Creo que no tenemos ni una gota de sangre mora y que casi toda nuestra herencia cultural viene del norte, pero cada uno que crea lo que quiera.

En fin, me parece posible y muy lamentable que hayas sufrido insultos racistas. Pero tienes que entender que probablemente algunos no tenían esa intención. Mucha gente en España de mediana edad nunca tuvo un compañero de colegio de otra raza, apenas se ha relacionado con gente de otras razas si es que lo ha hecho con alguno, hay cierta ingenuidad ahí. En España hasta ahora no ha habido racismo porque no ha habido razas (con la excepción de la minoría gitana). Por eso suena risible a los oídos de un español cuando hablas de un pais blanco, o que pretende ser blanco. Nadie habla así en España. Esa palabra, blanco, sólo se oye, o se oía, ya no estoy seguro, en las películas de vaqueros americanas  Ya veremos lo que pasa cuando empiece a ser visible en la sociedad la segunda generación.

Creo que no has conseguido desprenderte de los esquemas mentales americanos, y así es difícil entender nada. Pero en el fondo supongo que tienes razón: Hay racismo.


----------



## AGATHA2

cerci said:


> Aparentemente también compartimos el 75% de nuestros genes con los perros.


 
Eso no lo dudo. Somos todos mamíferos.

Pero no entiendo lo que quieres decir con lo de los plátanos. Yo me referí al hecho que la ciencia abandonó el concepto de raza humana por falta de base biologica para tal concepto. O sea que las diferencias fundamentales entre las razas son muy llamativas a primera vista (color de piel, de pelo, de ojos) pero a nivel genético son mínimas y no justifican un concepto de razas humanas.


----------



## cerci

AGATHA2 said:


> Eso no lo dudo. Somos todos mamíferos.
> 
> Pero no entiendo lo que quieres decir con lo de los plátanos.


Simplemente quiero decir que compartimos la mitad de nuestros genes con los plátanos...
nada más que eso.


AGATHA2 said:


> Yo me referí al hecho que la ciencia abandonó el concepto de raza humana por falta de base biologica para tal concepto. O sea que las diferencias fundamentales entre las razas son muy llamativas a primera vista (color de piel, de pelo, de ojos) pero a nivel genético son mínimas y no justifican un concepto de razas humanas.


Sí, entiendo lo que estás diciendo (y creo que es un hecho bastante bien conocido eso de que "la diferencia genética entre dos individuos de la misma "raza" es tan grande como la entre dos individuos de "razas" diferentes"), pero realmente sólo quería señalar que esa cifra de que compartimos el 99% de nuestros genes con los chimpanzés puede resultar algo engañoso, ya que también compartimos muchos de nuestros genes con las plantas y otros organismos.


----------



## heidita

Cecilio said:


> En el caso de Eto'o, es muy triste lo que le ha pasado en varios campos de fútbol de España, .


 
A _eto_ no se le ha juzgado por negro sino por cretino y mal educado (escupió a un jugador del Bilbao), es muy diferente. No mezclemos el culo con las témporas.


----------



## heidita

Summer_rose said:


> ...(sigo)...Un apunte:"moro" es una palabra despectiva. Es verdad que durante mucho tiempo a los árabes en España se les denominó "moros" y en ese sentido podría hablarse de "la invasión de los moros", pero yo diría que es mucho más correcto usar "árabe".


 

Summer, ¡qué moral!


----------



## heidita

Kräuter_Fee said:


> Moro, al igual que negro, no son palabras despectivas, todo depende de lo que quieras transmitir.


 
Exactamente.


Mi camarera favorita es precisamente mora, y ella es la primera en llamarse así y decir que habla moro.


----------



## heidita

jaq said:


> "Blancos con negros... ¿qué hacéis juntos?"
> 
> ...en Pamplona... donde miles de turistas de todo el mundo visiten cada año para los San Fermines...
> 
> I guess we'll have to take your word...


 
I guess so too.

Though I might express my doubts. I have in 30 years living in Spain never ever seen or heard anything like it. Possibly these people were completely drunk, as I understand they are in the fiestas, then you never know what people might say...


----------



## coolguy28

I have had many and so has every black person in the country. question: Are you black?

You are also wrong about the other countries being less tolerant. And what is there for the Spanish to tolerant about? Globalization? It helps other societies. Are they aware?





Honeypum said:


> I'm not Spanish but I live in Spain and I can assure you that its society is not more racist than the American, French, Italian, etc.etc.etc..
> Maybe you had a bad experience, I don't know, but for sure you cannot make such statements as they are not true.
> For instance, I feel Spanish people are less racist than others and more tolerant.


----------



## heidita

Outsider said:


> Ah, thank you!
> But what Brookey may have been trying to say, in that case, is "Why identify them by their race, when you don't do that with white people?"


 
They do so with white people , too. I am white and German and I am called frequently "la cabeza cuadrada esa", and certainly do not get offended. Everything is just the way you take it, not the way people say it.

There is a wonderful saying here: No ofende quien quiere sino quien puede. 



natasha2000 said:


> I wouldn't say that there is no racism in the USA. Black guys were beaten to death by the police only because of the color of their skin in the USA, not in Spain.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you for pointing this out, Nati.
> So no racism in USA? You must be joking. And the teacher would have been sacked? Yes, sure.
> 
> 
> 
> tafanari said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lo que sí creo es que decir "Spain's*unmatched *racism" desacredita el autor y la causa..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Eso, nada que añadir.
Click to expand...


----------



## heidita

cerci said:


> Y compartimos el 50% con los plátanos.


 
¡Y con la mosca no veas!


----------



## Cosmic

He leído con detenimiento las opiniones que me anteceden , para llegar a la misma conclusión de siempre : el racismo es cosa de mentes poco cultivadas y escencialmente inseguras. Soy argentino / español po lo cual puedo relatar lo que ocurre en ámbas costas : en Argentina , ser español (normalmente llamado en forma despectiva "gallego") implica le mote bruto , poco refinado , salvo que se demuestre lo contrario. Ni hablar de las experiencias que viven mis compatriotas en España (sudacas para los ibéricos)...en fin , huegan las palabras, pero debieran los españoles tener mejor memoria y recordar cuando por estas tierras se contrataba a sus jóvenes como mucamas para matarles el hambre.


----------



## Cecilio

heidita said:


> A _eto_ no se le ha juzgado por negro sino por cretino y mal educado (escupió a un jugador del Bilbao), es muy diferente. No mezclemos el culo con las témporas.



Disiento por completo. Es evidente que Eto'o y otros jugadores de raza negra son habitualmente insultados en los campos de fútbol simplemente por su raza, y no por su comportamiento. ¿De qué sirve negar algo tan evidente?


----------



## AGATHA2

Lo que se está discutiendo aquí en realidad no es RACISMO sino NACIONALISMO. Naturalmente uno no tiene más méritos que el otro pero pienso que habría que distinguirlos.


----------



## heidita

Cecilio said:


> Disiento por completo. Es evidente que Eto'o y otros jugadores de raza negra son habitualmente insultados en los campos de fútbol simplemente por su raza, y no por su comportamiento. ¿De qué sirve negar algo tan evidente?


 
Eso es completamente falso. No he oído nunca jamás a nadie llamar a Roberto Carlos, por poner un ejemplo muy conocido, ni una sola palabra fea, ni negro, ni idiota ni nada. 
No es nada evidente que Eto fuera insultado por negro, sino muy evidente que fue insultado por cretino.

De cualquier manera, Eto en esa ocasión fue llamado "negro, cabrón, hijo-puta". Sin embargo, sólo se sintió insultado por "negro". ¿Debemos pensar entonces que los otros "calificativos" eran acertados y por tanto no serían insultos sino una definiciones?

Aparte de eso añadir, que en el fútbol no se puede hablar de ninguna manera de insultos o no insultos, es un mundo aparte en el que se insulta en un momento y en el otro se abraza.


----------



## AGATHA2

heidita said:


> No he oído nunca jamás a nadie llamar a Roberto Carlos, por poner un ejemplo muy conocido, ni una sola palabra fea, ni negro, ni idiota ni nada.


 
Pero, Heidita, como puedes negar la existencia del racismo ! Lo hay por todos lados y por que no lo habría en Espana! Eso es irresponsablemente ingenuo.


----------



## heidita

AGATHA2 said:


> Pero, Heidita, como puedes negar la existencia del racismo ! Lo hay por todos lados y por que no lo habría en Espana! Eso es irresponsablemente ingenuo.


 
No he hecho tal cosa. Simplemente digo que el caso de Eto en el fútbol y de cualquier otro jugador es punto y aparte. 
De cualquier manera, llamar _irresponsable _a alguien por negar algo (en caso de que hubiera sido así) me parece injustificado.


----------



## AGATHA2

heidita said:


> De cualquier manera, llamar _irresponsable _a alguien por negar algo (en caso de que hubiera sido así) me parece injustificado.


 
No te estoy llamando irresponsable. Solo he dicho que negar la existencia de un fenómeno de efectos tan desastrosos como el racismo es una atitud irresponsable porque quita importancia a comportamientos que no son aceptables.


----------



## Namakemono

Lo único que tengo que decir es que si alguien cree que el racismo en España no tiene parangón, no ha visto mucho mundo y no tiene acceso a los medios de comunicación.
Que alguien me diga cuántos casos de discriminación y asesinato por motivos de raza hay en España al año.


----------



## heidita

Namakemono said:


> Lo único que tengo que decir es que si alguien cree que el racismo en España no tiene parangón, no ha visto mucho mundo y no tiene acceso a los medios de comunicación.
> Que alguien me diga cuántos casos de discriminación y asesinato por motivos de raza hay en España al año.


 
Lo que más sorprende en este caso tan estrambótico es que brookey es de USA.


----------



## Chaska Ñawi

Cosmic said:


> He leído con detenimiento las opiniones que me anteceden , para llegar a la misma conclusión de siempre : el racismo es cosa de mentes poco cultivadas y escencialmente inseguras. Soy argentino / español po lo cual puedo relatar lo que ocurre en ámbas costas : en Argentina , ser español (normalmente llamado en forma despectiva "gallego") implica le mote bruto , poco refinado , salvo que se demuestre lo contrario. Ni hablar de las experiencias que viven mis compatriotas en España (sudacas para los ibéricos)...en fin , huegan las palabras, pero debieran los españoles tener mejor memoria y recordar cuando por estas tierras se contrataba a sus jóvenes como mucamas para matarles el hambre.



Esto es muy interestante - acabo de recibir un email que no me gustaba nada esta mañana (de una boliviana), conteniendo un lista de chistes feas sobre los gallegos.  Yo no me habia dado cuanta de esta mentalidad hasta ahora.  Y "Sudaca" fue mi nueva palabra la semana pasada - ahora, gracias a este hilo, entiendo un poco mejor lo que pasa en cada lado.

saludos


----------



## Cosmic

Chaska , para ilustrarte un poco más sobre estos temas , te comento que lo que aquí en Argentina se llaman chistes "de gallegos" , en España se llaman "de Lepes" , que según creo es alguna pequeña localidad de ese país . El texto es idéntico , sólo cambia el protagonista.


----------



## natasha2000

Cosmic said:


> Chaska , para ilustrarte un poco más sobre estos temas , te comento que lo que aquí en Argentina se llaman chistes "de gallegos" , en España se llaman "de Lepes" , que según creo es alguna pequeña localidad de ese país . El texto es idéntico , sólo cambia el protagonista.


 
Y en los países de ex Yugoslavia, son los chistes "de bosnios". El mejor contado chiste de bosnios es contado por el mismo bosnio. Eso sólo demuestra que tienen mucho sentido de humor y que de tontos no tienen nada.


----------



## Lusitania

Cosmic said:


> mis compatriotas en España (sudacas para los ibéricos)...


 

I'm Iberian, portuguese and I've never heard the word "sudaca" in Portugal. We don't have any expression to define South Americans, especially in a negative way.


----------



## Cosmic

Lusitania said:


> I'm Iberian, portuguese and I've never heard the word "sudaca" in Portugal. We don't have any expression to define South Americans, especially in a negative way.


 
Beg your pardon , I dindn´t want to involve Portuguese people. Just said "ibéricos " where I had to use "españoles que viven en España". Please , me desculpa.


----------



## Lusitania

Sin problemas, ya lo se que siempre que habla de la peninsula iberica o ibericos, siempre se habla de españoles. Pero, nosotros existimos. Todavia.

Saludos


----------



## Cosmic

Nuevamente pido disculpas , sólo quise hacer referencia los españoles que viven allá de los que viven (vivimos) aquí  porque me pareció pertinente , para nada conlleva un menosprecio de la nacionalidad o cultura portuguesa.


----------



## Chaska Ñawi

Cosmic said:


> Chaska , para ilustrarte un poco más sobre estos temas , te comento que lo que aquí en Argentina se llaman chistes "de gallegos" , en España se llaman "de Lepes" , que según creo es alguna pequeña localidad de ese país . El texto es idéntico , sólo cambia el protagonista.



Si, y hace 30 años aquí en Canada se escuchaba estos chistes de "Newfies", gente de Newfoundland.

Me pregunta si existan los mismos chistes de bolivianos.


----------



## Cosmic

Chaska Ñawi said:


> Si, y hace 30 años aquí en Canada se escuchaba estos chistes de "Newfies", gente de Newfoundland.
> 
> Me pregunta si existan los mismos chistes de bolivianos.[/quote
> No sé si existen chistes sobre los bolivianos , pero sí que se quejan permanentemente del racismo de los argentinos , con lo cual no estoy de acuerdo. El término "bolita" aplicado a la gente de esa nacionalidad no conlleva desprecio , ya que puede ser usado en forma cariñosa.


----------



## Maravillatotal

Hola / hello,

yo quería aportar mi granito de arena. España tiene tanta costa, y está tan cerca de otros países, que durante milenios ha recibido poblaciones de "inmigrantes". Lo mismo ocurre con Italia, Islas Canarias, etc. Ya en tiempos muy remotos no era tan difícil cruzar franjas de mar de 100 km. de largo, bastaba con aferrarse a un tronco y llegar por casualidad a otra costa. Los Iberos que poblaban la península ya debían tener una una aportación "africana" a sus genes. Luego con el desarrollo de la navegación la cosa se puede decir que se disparó. Por ejemplo se sabe que los Fenicios, originarios de la actual Líbano, comerciaban activamente en Irlanda. Por tanto la aportación mora a los genes españoles sería una más, aunque muy importante. La expulsión de los moriscos no fue del todo "efectiva" debido a que muchos se refugiaron en casas de vecinos o en el monte y otros simplemente volvieron al cabo de dos o tres años para reclamar sus posesiones. No era fácil a las autoridades asegurar el cumplimiento de la orden. Se cree que sólo se expulsó realmente a un tercio de los 50 mil moriscos.

Entre la población española, entre la que me incluyo, hay una clara consciencia de nuestra mayor o menor mezcla y no se repudia. De hecho es conocido el alto nivel cultural y científico que atesoraban los moros en la época del Al-Andalus, y eso se respeta (y se conserva en monumentos). El racismo (evidente) actual tiene más que ver creo yo con el miedo al extraño y con la asociación mental blanco-progreso y nobleza, moro (actual)-ladrón y gandul. Además España ejerce de frontera sur, lo que acrecienta la "sensibilidad".

Lo curioso es cómo se ha reducido el racismo entre europeos. Antiguamente un español era tremendamente discriminado en Francia, y ahora es poco menos que bienvenido, casi como hermano. La misma evolución parecen haber vivido fronteras calientes como Francia-Alemania, Francia-Italia, etc., aunque pervive el racismo o la desconfianza con europa del Este. Una conclusión lógica es que el resto del racismo desaparecerá en mil? años.

Un saludo.


----------



## Totopi

Lusitania said:


> I'm Iberian, portuguese and I've never heard the word "sudaca" in Portugal. We don't have any expression to define South Americans, especially in a negative way.


 
¡Hola! 
Sólo un pequeño comentario sobre la palabra "sudaca".
Yo la primera vez que la escuché fue en Francia, donde conocí a un argentino que vivía en Milán . Cuando al hablarme y escuchar su acento le pregunté de donde era, él me contestó que era "sudaca"  y que había vivido algunos años en Madrid.
Alguna vez sí que he oído a algún español decir esta palabra, aunque creo que no siempre es en tono despectivo, creo que hay gente que lo usa para ahorrarse decir otras palabras más largas. Yo no estoy nada de acuerdo con esta generalización de la palabra, a mis oídos es bastante peyorativa. Y sí que es cierto que hay gente que la usa con muy mala idea.

¿En España somos racistas? Sí y no. Hay de todo, como en todas partes. Habrá gente que sea racista y gente que no. Yo creo que habría que hablar más bien de edad y de nivel cultural. Hay que tener en cuenta que la inmigración es un fenómeno bastante nuevo en España y que a la gente mayor, que nunca antes habían visto a alguien diferente, les sorprenda y les cree desconfianza. Con esto no quiero justificar nada, sólo intento contextualizar un poco la cuestión.
Añadir que me sorprende mucho que la persona que ha abierto este "thread" sea de EE UU.
Saludos, 
Totopi


----------



## RIU

Hola a todos, 

Visto el artículo de marras el autor no se entera de la misa la mitad, ni de la historia, ni de la actualidad. Claro, es muy fácil sacar ciertos pasajes de la realidad y generalizarlos y así quedamos todos como unos cerdos o como unos santos. Pero bueno, este es el precio de la libertad; cualquiera con un PC y un enchufe puede largarse a opinar.

Esto es como la juventud -por no citar ningún pais. Todos juntos no saben hacer una "o" con un canuto, pero uno a uno, cuando los conoces son todos fantasticos. ¿No lo creeis así?


----------



## Maravillatotal

Hola de nuevo,

como ensayo y punto de partida no estaba nada mal. Lo que pasa que particularizar en algunas aspectos diciendo que es más acusado en España era incorrecto, desde mi punto de vista. El "blanqueo" continuado de los genes se da en casi todos los países, ya que suele ocurrir que la mayoría de la gente tiende a procrear con personas de piel clara, y con más dinero, si no interviene el amor por enmedio (que por fortuna interviene bastante). Por ejemplo en Cuba, con una mezcla brutal de razas, los blancos discriminan a los mulatos, éstos a los negros y estos últimos a los muy negros. Los negros allí tienen una expresión para cuando se está en una situación económica apurada, que dice algo así como "parir un mulato", que viene a significar que Dios nos ayude con un milagro. Es decir que los propios negros tienen interiorizado el binomio negro-pobreza.

Otro problema del ensayo es que da la impresión que el blanqueo y el "somos europeos" es para los españoles una de las cosas más importantes de sus vidas, cuando en realidad es una más entre 30. Además al viajar por España y hablar con la gente es obvio que los españoles no ven muchas similitudes entre ellos y por ej. los suecos o alemanes. De hecho existen chistes a mansalva sobre "guiris". Lo que quiero decir es que los españoles quieren ser alguien en Europa, tener voz y voto, no ser ninguneados, pero no buscan parecerse a los centroeuropeos. Tampoco quieren ser confundidos con peruanos, pero no porque los peruanos sean pobres, sino porque los españoles son otros.

Pero insisto, racismo no falta en España, y sí, quizá sea un racismo especial, un tanto primario o inmaduro, del tipo propio de los que no están acostumbrados a ver gente foránea por su barrio. Y probablemente sea debido a que no había inmigrantes en España hasta hace pocos años.

Da la impresión de que en otros países como USA, Francia o UK el racismo es mucho más sofisticado, más disimulado. Las películas muestran a amigos ínseparables de distinta raza, en los estadios de fútbol jamás insultan usando el racismo....porque sería demasiado evidente y las fuerzas educadoras de la moral se los comerían vivos. Pero hay racismo y ellos lo saben.


----------



## Lusitania

Totopi said:


> ¡Hola!
> Sólo un pequeño comentario sobre la palabra "sudaca".
> Yo la primera vez que la escuché fue en Francia, donde conocí a un argentino que vivía en Milán . Cuando al hablarme y escuchar su acento le pregunté de donde era, él me contestó que era "sudaca"  y que había vivido algunos años en Madrid.
> Alguna vez sí que he oído a algún español decir esta palabra, aunque creo que no siempre es en tono despectivo, creo que hay gente que lo usa para ahorrarse decir otras palabras más largas. Yo no estoy nada de acuerdo con esta generalización de la palabra, a mis oídos es bastante peyorativa. Y sí que es cierto que hay gente que la usa con muy mala idea.


 
Hola Totopi, 

Si sudaca es despectivo o no, no lo se, no utilizamos la palabra en Portugal. No tenemos palabras despectivas para referirnos a nadíe.
Lo que ha pasado es que Cosmic dice "ibericos" solo para referise a los españoles. Hay un otro país en la peninsula iberica,   por eso lo he comentado.

Saludos


----------



## AGATHA2

Lusitania said:


> Hola Totopi,
> no utilizamos la palabra en Portugal. No tenemos palabras despectivas para referirnos a nadíe.


 
Hola Lusitania, 

De verdad ?????? En portugues no hay palabras despectivas para otros pueblos u otras nacionalidades ???


----------



## Lusitania

AGATHA2 said:


> Hola Lusitania,
> 
> De verdad ?????? En portugues no hay palabras despectivas para otros pueblos u otras nacionalidades ???


 

No me acuerdo de ninguna. Sobretodo no para sudamericanos (o mejicanos)


----------



## Cecilio

Lusitania said:


> No me acuerdo de ninguna. Sobretodo no para sudamericanos (o mejicanos)



¿Y para españoles? En las Islas Canarias nos llaman "godos".


----------



## Lusitania

Cecilio said:


> ¿Y para españoles? En las Islas Canarias nos llaman "godos".


 

No me acuerdo ninguna palabra despectiva para los españoles. Solo me acuerdo de "nuestros hermanos". Claro que cuándo quieres insultar o contestar insultos hay muchas palabras  y para portugueses?


----------



## Cecilio

Lusitania said:


> No me acuerdo de ninguna palabra despectiva para los españoles. Solo me acuerdo de "nuestros hermanos". Claro que cuando quieres insultar o contestar (a) insultos hay muchas palabras  y para portugueses?



No conozco ningún apodo para los portugueses en español. Es gracioso eso de "nuestros hermanos". ¿La gente lo dice de verdad?


----------



## Lusitania

Aqui y aqui puedes hace una busqueda en google "nuestros hermanos espanhóis" o "nuestros hermanos españa". Es verdad.


----------



## europeo

Lusitania said:


> Aqui y aqui puedes hace una busqueda en google "nuestros hermanos espanhóis" o "nuestros hermanos españa". Es verdad.


Si pones "nuestros hermanos portugueses" en Google, verás que hay 10 veces más resultados. 
No hablo portugués, pero eso de que "No tenemos palabras despectivas para referirnos a nadíe" no lo puedo creer, ¡lo siento! (creo que las tenemos en todos los países).


----------



## Lusitania

europeo said:


> No hablo portugués, pero eso de que "No tenemos palabras despectivas para referirnos a nadíe" no lo puedo creer, ¡lo siento! (creo que las tenemos en todos los países).


 
Trabajo en una organización con inmigrantes y claro que hablan de racismo y discriminación pero no hay quejas de palabras despectivas como sudaca.

Quizás entre hinchas de equipos de fútbol o entre portugueses de arriba y abajo, que tenemos chistes entre portugueses.

Mañana pregunto a mis compañeros de trabajo. A ver.

Saludos


----------



## lazarus1907

brookey86 said:


> Por ejemplo, hay muchos dichos y refranes en el idioma castellano que se refiere contra negros y judíos, pero la gente no se da cuenta que son insultos.


Lo del racismo es bastante subjetivo según quién lo mire, pero usar refranes para juzgar un pueblo me parece absurdo, porque esos refranes pertenecen a generaciones muy anteriores a las nuestras, y los países y sus gentes cambian de continuo. ¿Por qué cree la gente que son las palabras -y no los actos- lo que demuestran recismo, sexismo, discriminación, etc? El hecho de que muchos no se den cuenta de que son insultos puede que sea la prueba de que esas personas no son racistas, porque la idea ni siquiera se les pasa por la cabeza. De nuevo: Las palabras solo insultan cuando el que las usa tiene esa intención.


----------



## Dandee

Hola a todos:
Creo que España es un país racista (y xenófobo), porque ese racismo es notable y se destaca por eso entre otros países. No estoy de acuerdo con aquellos que dicen "en todos los países hay racismo" con la intención de asignarles el mismo "mérito" y así atenuar el calificativo. Si en todos los países hay racismo, en España lo hay en un grado mayor comparado con lo que se podría pensar a priori.
También el español es bastante agresivo, en su lenguaje, en sus expresiones, en sus modos, en su conducta con el desconocido. No digo que sea de lo peor, pero sí que se nota. No sé cuál pueda ser el motivo, eso es trabajo de los sociólogos, como también el de descubrir las causas del racismo en Argentina, donde todos somos de diferentes orígenes y no sé a que apunta ese comportamiento. Tal vez sea la frustración de aquellos que sus "desatinados" abuelos o padres emigraron de Europa e hicieron que ellos hayan nacido en un país del que no se sienten parte ni satisfechos y creen que el racismo los aproxima a lo que sueñan, ser europeos.
Creo que España y Argentina (o al menos ciertos muchos españoles y Argentinos) se parecen en algo, en que quieren ser lo que no pueden, lo que la vida les negó.

Saludos.
Dandee.


----------



## Cecilio

En los últimos años se está produciendo en España un fenómeno nuevo: la llegada masiva de inmigrantes de las más diversas procedencias. Estamos hablando de varios millones de personas en apenas un decenio. Algunos llegan en patera o cayuco y otros son 'de guante blanco', en especial los británicos y alemanes que compran casa en la costa o ecrca de la costa. Esta nueva situiación, con tantos inmigrantes, ha hecho aflorar tal vez los viejos estigmas racistas o xenófobos que pudiera haber en España, pero yo diría que en general la respuesta de la población española es más que aceptable al respecto. Es injusto decir que aquí somos especialmente racistas. El otro día vi unas estadísticas (del INE, Instituto Nacional de Estadística), según las cuales la Comunidad Valenciana, en la que yo vivo, tiene un 13,4 % de población extranjera (sólo las Islas baleares tienen un porcentaje mayor). Cuando paseo por mi ciudad natal el paisaje humano que me encuentro es radicalmente distinto al de hace quince años: escucho muchísimas lenguas: inglés, búlgaro, árabe, rumano. A mí me encanta este nuevo panorama. Como decía, todo esto es un fenómeno reciente y, más que los casos de racismo puro lo realmente preocupante es que esos inmigrantes, en ocasiones, trabajan en condiciones abusivas o son extorsionados por sus propios compatriotas. La vida del inmigrante no ha sido nunca fácil, ni en España ni en ninguna otra parte.


----------



## Namakemono

Dandee said:


> Tal vez sea la frustración de aquellos que sus "desatinados" abuelos o padres emigraron de Europa e hicieron que ellos hayan nacido en un país del que no se sienten parte ni satisfechos y creen que el racismo los aproxima a lo que sueñan, ser europeos.


 
Con todo el respeto, esa teoría me parece un poco disparatada y alejada de la realidad. Los españoles estamos en general muy orgullosos de nuestra tierra (unos con el país en conjunto y otros con su comunidad autónoma). Creo que los españoles tenemos un grado de orgullo patrio que no se conoce en muchos países. Europeos ya somos y hemos sido desde hace años. También lo son los daneses y ellos mismos se quejan de que en su país hay mucho racismo. ¿Será porque quieren sentirse europeos? Yo diría que no.
Diría que Cecilio está más en lo cierto. La continua afluencia masiva de millones de inmigrantes de veinte países a un país relativamente pequeño como España.


----------



## Dandee

Namakemono said:


> Con todo el respeto, esa teoría me parece un poco disparatada y alejada de la realidad. Los españoles estamos en general muy orgullosos de nuestra tierra (unos con el país en conjunto y otros con su comunidad autónoma). Creo que los españoles tenemos un grado de orgullo patrio que no se conoce en muchos países. Europeos ya somos y hemos sido desde hace años. También lo son los daneses y ellos mismos se quejan de que en su país hay mucho racismo. ¿Será porque quieren sentirse europeos? Yo diría que no.
> Diría que Cecilio está más en lo cierto. La continua afluencia masiva de millones de inmigrantes de veinte países a un país relativamente pequeño como España.


 
Con todo el respeto, vuelve a leer. Yo me refería a mis compatriotas argentinos racistas.

Saludos.
Dandee.


----------



## Namakemono

Lo has dicho de los argentinos y se lo has aplicado a los españoles. Y yo te respondí que los españoles están en general muy orgullosos de nacer donde hayan nacido (si a nadie le gustase su tierra, no tendríamos tensiones nacionalistas), incluso los que emigraron de Europa a América. Has dicho que los españoles son más racistas que los demás y le atribuyes al español (no aclaras si al idioma o a la persona) una conducta y lenguaje brutos y xenófobos. ¿No te parece esa expresión en sí xenófoba? 
¿Sabías que hay países mucho más racistas que España incluso en Europa? Yo no leo muy a menudo noticias de crímenes por cuestiones raciales, y comparados con otros países, hay muy pocos neonazis afortunadamente. No te digo ya en el resto del mundo, donde hay lugares en que te pueden ejecutar por practicar los modos de tu cultura.


----------



## Campeon

Creo que este articulo no tiene la ultima palabra en este tema. Pero lo unico que puedo decir es que yo vivi en carne propia por duros tres años el racismo en España. A pesar de que soy blanco (muchas veces pensaban que era español hasta que no abria la boca), sufri mucho rechazo y xenofobia en aquel pais peninsular. No me daban trabajo ni como fregasuelos solo por escuchar mi acento. Finalmente harto de la situacion, me fui de ahi. 
Por otro lado tengo que reconocer que dentro del contexto mundial España ha sido un pais que ayudado a legalizar a muchos immigrantes. El problema es la aceptacion social.
Es lo que puedo decir.

PD: perdon por las tildes, pero vivo ahora en Italia como traductor de una revista y profesor universitario, y no tengo tildes en la computadora, perdon ordenador


----------



## Dandee

Namakemono said:


> Lo has dicho de los argentinos y se lo has aplicado a los españoles. Y yo te respondí que los españoles están en general muy orgullosos de nacer donde hayan nacido (si a nadie le gustase su tierra, no tendríamos tensiones nacionalistas), incluso los que emigraron de Europa a América. Has dicho que los españoles son más racistas que los demás y le atribuyes al español (no aclaras si al idioma o a la persona) una conducta y lenguaje brutos y xenófobos. ¿No te parece esa expresión en sí xenófoba?
> ¿Sabías que hay países mucho más racistas que España incluso en Europa? Yo no leo muy a menudo noticias de crímenes por cuestiones raciales, y comparados con otros países, hay muy pocos neonazis afortunadamente. No te digo ya en el resto del mundo, donde hay lugares en que te pueden ejecutar por practicar los modos de tu cultura.


 
A ver, ni por más vueltas que le doy a lo que escribí no puedo darle la interpretación que tú le das.
Relacioné a Argentina y España en lo que podrían ser, en mi opinión de ignorante curioso, el reflejo de frustraciones como: No ser una raza europea blanca en el caso de los racistas españoles y no ser europeos en el caso de los racistas argentinos descendientes de ellos.

Saludos.
Dandee.


----------



## Namakemono

Dandee said:


> No ser una raza europea blanca en el caso de los racistas españoles


 
¿Podrías aclarar esta parte? ¿Qué es un blanco europeo? ¿Conoces a algún español que no se considere blanco?


----------



## natasha2000

Namakemono said:


> ¿Podrías aclarar esta parte? ¿Qué es un blanco europeo? ¿Conoces a algún español que no se considere blanco?


 
Pero sí, por supuesto. 

He conocido gente de piel negra que se considera, no sólo española, sino especifica aún más - catalana. En estos tiempos de inmigración masiva, esa pregunta ya es obsoleta. Todos los hijos de los inmigrantes que nacieron en España, son españoles, y así se consideran/considerarán (cuando crezcan) a sí mismos. Lo que pasa es que ésa es la primera generación de los españoles de piel que no sea blanca. En Francia, Inglaterra, EEUU, ya están acostumbrados a este fenómeno, pero claro, el mismo fenómeno de inmigración masiva es muy reciente en España, a diferencia de los países anteriormente mencionados...


----------



## Namakemono

natasha2000 said:


> Pero sí, por supuesto.
> 
> He conocido gente de piel negra que se considera, no sólo española, sino especifica aún más - catalana. En estos tiempos de inmigración masiva, esa pregunta ya es obsoleta.


 
Pido disculpas por formular mal la pregunta. ¿El grueso de los españoles no se considera blanco? ¿Los que no, tienen complejo de inferioridad con los blancos "arios" o se sienten fuera de Europa, a pesar de compartir los rasgos étnicos de gran parte de Europa? Nunca había oído nada de eso. Ni en Italia, ni en Portugal. El rechazo se debe a la inmigración masiva.


----------



## Lusitania

Namakemono said:


> Pido disculpas por formular mal la pregunta. ¿El grueso de los españoles no se considera blanco? ¿Los que no, tienen complejo de inferioridad con los blancos "arios" o se sienten fuera de Europa, a pesar de compartir los rasgos étnicos de gran parte de Europa? Nunca había oído nada de eso. Ni en Italia, ni en Portugal. El rechazo se debe a la inmigración masiva.


 

No se por que hablar de la color de la piel. Los españoles pueden considerarse blancos, pero llega a los EEUU y te dicen que eres latino. Como pasa con los portugueses, mismo con los rubios. "Africa empeza en los Pirineos" conoces esta frase no?

Hay muchos negros portugueses como blancos africanos. Yo no me creo blanca, hay mucho más en nosotros que la color de la piel. No se puede negar la Historia.


----------



## DCPaco

*prejuzgar.*

*1.* tr. Juzgar de las cosas antes del tiempo oportuno, o sin tener de ellas cabal conocimiento.

*prejuicio.*

*1.* m. Acción y efecto de prejuzgar.

*2.* m. Opinión previa y tenaz, por lo general desfavorable, acerca de algo que se conoce mal.

*racismo.*

*1.* m. Exacerbación del sentido racial de un grupo étnico, *especialmente cuando convive con otro u otros.*

*2.* m. Doctrina antropológica o política basada en este sentimiento y que en ocasiones ha motivado la persecución de un grupo étnico considerado como inferior.

El “prejuzgar” o bien, el “prejuicio” es un mecanismo de defensa que no discrimina. He leído la mayorías de los comentarios y creo que los incidentes aislados que uno haya experimentado en otro país—por más frecuentes que estos hayan sido—no son lo suficiente para generalizar.

Tanto se ha dicho en este hilo que no sé por donde entrarle.

Iré a la pregunta de ser judío. Hace tres años me mudé a Washington D.C. y antes de eso, yo jamás había conocido a un judío. Los conocía en texto y mis nociones de ellos eran basadas estrictamente de lo que había oído y leído. Cuando los vi por primera vez, me causó admiración (y quizá esta admiración también iba trenzada con algo de temor por lo desconocido). Hablo de ver porque en Washington D.C.—no sé si sea más común por práctica o porque hay más de este grupo—que llevan su “yarmulke” o su “kippah”. De inmediato, como un extranjero a esta parte del país (o del mundo), quise saber algo más de ellos—ya sea por curiosidad a algo que me era extraño, lejano y quizá hasta exótico. Conforme paso el tiempo, conocí algunos judíos y fueron muy pacientes con mis preguntas incesantes sobre sus costumbres, sus creencias, sus vidas cotidianas, etc. Hoy, los veo como a cualquier otra persona (esto lo digo porque antes, yo aunque sabía de la diáspora y la existencia de judíos por todo el mundo, los seguía haciendo personajes del viejo testamento...no es que me esté burlando, es que así con esa honestidad de extranjero los veía y como ya he dicho: me causaban admiración.) Quizá la mujer de Pamplona sencillamente tenía curiosidad y las preguntas curiosas no son ofensa, son una invitación a compartir vivencias—son una invitación a dialogar.

Lo mismo de los negros. Donde yo vivía, no había gente negra (y con el término, estoy con los españoles, para mí no es ofensa decir “negro”...en EEUU les gusta decir: moreno...pero, mal dicho...pero ese es otro rollo). Lo que vi, también es que al principio me asustaba porque era algo muy exótico para mí. Les veía su piel y sus labios y sus facciones...pero siempre trataba de disimular para no despertar ira en mi contra porque yo era como un explorador que iba a tientas a nuevos terrenos. Finalmente entablé amistades de esta raza (lo digo así porque estoy hablando en términos reales, no porque quiera hacer menos a nadie). En Washington DC, sí he visto racismo. Pero, no sólo racismo de blancos para con los negros, sino también de los negros para con los blancos. Y sí es verdad que uno no tiene que salir de EEUU para ver el vil racismo. Hay sitios remotos en este país que ni se diga. Pero así habrá sitios por todo el mundo. Yo soy mexicano, y viví en Texas y Texas es un estado enorme—como Uds. ya sabrán—y si fuera a formular estereotipos del estado tendría que crear por lo menos cinco (los del sur, los del este, los del oeste, los del norte, y los del centro) y aún así, no podría generalizar. Pienso que al igual, no se puede generalizar sobre España (por dos meses [creo que eso dijo el joven del ensayo] vividos en Pamplona. 

Ahora, me parece que es necesario distinguir: racismo y prejuicio. El prejuicio puede bien nacer de un racismo—por quizá una mala experiencia con un grupo de gente de cierta raza; pero al igual el prejuicio puede nacer de una mala experiencia con cualquier grupo: mujeres, hombres, homosexuales, indígenas, blancos, negros, protestantes, católicos, anarquistas, europeos, asiáticos, americanos, futbolistas, etc. etc. A lo que voy es que quizá si haya racistas en todo el mundo pero quizá algunas personas están pidiendo a gritos alguna explicación a lo que ellos mismos sienten y no pueden explicar o tienen curiosidad por otra cultura pero su sistema de autodefensa le señala que hay algo que le podría ser dañino y que debe acercarse con precaución—no siempre tiene que ser racismo...puede ser simplemente falta de conocimiento (y no necesariamente ignorancia tampoco.) 

Ahora, si hablamos de Hispanoamérica, no nos mintamos que tiene que ser un español o bien un europeo el que venga para que sintamos el racismo. El racismo en México (al igual que en Perú, Argentina, y Colombia, entre otros) es algo que se vive a diario. En años recientes, ha disminuido por muchas razones. Pero, sólo hay que ver las telenovelas para darnos cuenta de que hay una situación de privilegio al ser blanco. Es más, como son menos hoy los güeritos de México que quieran participar en las telenovelas, México ha tenido que ir a Argentina para importar galanes blancos (galanes ya que los productores de este género siguen pensando que su público todavía es compuesto en su mayoría por mujeres). Yo soy blanco, pelirrojo, de ojos entre azul y verde—y en este país sí soy reducido a ser simplemente un “latino” y cuando me preguntan por mi origen, digo que soy mexicano (porque lo soy) y en ocasiones se me ha dicho que no diga eso porque decir que uno es mexicano es mal visto (porque en este país mexicano = indocumentado). En este país, cualquier persona que viene del sur del Rio Bravo (Rio Grande) es “Mexican” aunque no lo sea. Y en este país Mexican es sinónimo de Latino (pero esto es para abrir otro hilo).

Pero regresando al ensayo: No hay que generalizar. La realidad es que no hay universalismos. Nada se puede decir: así es porque siempre habrá alguna excepción. Todos, por defensa propia hemos sido culpables del prejuicio.

Lo que ha dicho Lusitania de que África empieza en los Pirineos, yo lo he visto en el mundo académico. El canon de la literatura europea en EEUU lo protagonizan la literatura de los siguientes países: Italia, Francia, Inglaterra, Alemania. Luego de esto, sólo un par de obras españolas entran al canon: El Poema del Mío Çid y el Quijote. Cuando del resto, se nos dan minuciosos detalles. Cuando he preguntado el por qué de esta marginalización siempre me encuentro con: Spain is complicated. There is no cultural homogeneity. (En otras palabras, no se le puede estereotipar.)


----------



## Namakemono

> Spain is complicated. There is no cultural homogeneity.



 
Tiene la misma homogeneidad que el 80% del mundo. La mitad de Europa ha sido conquistada por otro país al menos una vez en su historia. España ha sido bastante homogénea desde 1492 y nuestra literatura también. Si me dijesen eso, respondería.
 



> No se por que hablar de la color de la piel. Los españoles pueden considerarse blancos, pero llega a los EEUU y te dicen que eres latino. Como pasa con los portugueses, mismo con los rubios. "Africa empeza en los Pirineos" conoces esta frase no?



 
Un buen ejemplo de que España no es ni más ni menos xenófoba que otros sitios.


----------



## DCPaco

Namakemono said:


> [/color][/font]
> 
> Tiene la misma homogeneidad que el 80% del mundo. La mitad de Europa ha sido conquistada por otro país al menos una vez en su historia. España ha sido bastante homogénea desde 1492 y nuestra literatura también. Si me dijesen eso, respondería.


 
Estoy de acuerdo, sólo reiteraba lo que yo había escuchado...sin generalizar, pero un gran número de la gente de EEUU no sabe que estereotipa y que esencializa y que a la vez marginaliza.  Y se puede contestar eso cuando se habla con un grupo de intelectuales pero cuando se habla con gente que no lo es, el proceso es más complicado.


Saludos a todos!


----------



## castellano

Creo que en España hay un racismo más reconocido socialmente que en otros países de Europa, en los que, en teoría, nadie es racista pero en los que se practica un racismo subliminal muy claro.

De todas formas, opino que la persona que abrió el hilo tiene una visión muy deformada de la realidad, no sé qué le habrán contado; ha escrito un artículo malo tanto en el fondo como en la forma. No digo más.
Es mi opinión.


----------



## Maravillatotal

Dandee said:


> Hola a todos:
> Creo que España es un país racista (y xenófobo), porque ese racismo es notable y se destaca por eso entre otros países. No estoy de acuerdo con aquellos que dicen "en todos los países hay racismo" con la intención de asignarles el mismo "mérito" y así atenuar el calificativo. Si en todos los países hay racismo, en España lo hay en un grado mayor comparado con lo que se podría pensar a priori.
> También el español es bastante agresivo, en su lenguaje, en sus expresiones, en sus modos, en su conducta con el desconocido. No digo que sea de lo peor, pero sí que se nota. No sé cuál pueda ser el motivo, eso es trabajo de los sociólogos,


----------



## Maravillatotal

Estoy de acuerdo con que es más agresivo.. en las formas. Es un racismo más espontáneo, menos racionalizado. Pero cuando un extranjero se quiere integrar de verdad, lo consigue y de veras. No sé si se puede decir lo mismo de otros países.


----------



## Brabol

Me parece que este threat ha sido iniciado por un afro norteamericano que debió haber tenido alguna mala experiencia en España de tipo preconcepto racial.
Pero lo que espanta es que en el propio texto del quejoso aparece de forma muy clara también su propio preconcepto y el de su familia:
_De hecho, cuando pregunté a mi familia y amigos sobre sus pensamientos en España como país, ellos ambos inmediatamente asociada España con los países latinoamericanos. Mi madre dijo que nunca representó España al pensar de los países de Europa occidental. También, ella originalmente imaginaba que la gente era similar a los hispanos, y fue sorprendida encontrar que eran blancos cuando ella finalmente visitó el país hace algunos años. Mis amigos no se dieron cuenta que España es un país desarrollado y poderoso, y se parecieron asociarlo a México. Creo que es estos tipos de generalizaciones incorrectas de españoles que conduce el racismo en España.'_
Ese es el preconcepto que nosotros, latinoamericanos, de ancestros europeos, asiaticos, africanos o lo que sea sufrimos de aquellos que se dicen "desarrollados". Esa gente no estudia su propia historia, la mayoría de guerras, sufrimientos y hambre. Se olvidan que muchos de los que aqui estamos somos parientes más o menos distantes de ellos, de ancestros que han tenido que venir a America Latina para no morir de hambre. En Brasil puedo mencionar la siguiente lista: americanos confederados que se dieron fuga de la guerra civil y fundaron la ciudad de Americana, en S.Paulo; suizos en Nova Friburgo; alemanes en el sur (Rio Grande do Sul y Santa Catarina); polacos en Santa Catarina y Paraná; Japoneses en S.Paulo, Paraná y Minas Gerais; españoles en S.Paulo y Rio; portugueses en todo el país (y no olvidemos de ellos en Venezuela); italianos en todo el sur y S.Paulo, para hablar de los más conocidos.
Ese preconcepto esos pueblos también enfrentaron cuando llegaron, de la élite dominante. Pero suplantaron y hoy son parte viva de este país. ¿Qué decir de una persona de rasgos orientales que se enorgullece de ser brasilero?
Es verdad, preconcepto existe, incluso aquí. Pero es estúpido y debe ser combatido. Pero no con más preconcepto, es como combatir fuego con fuego, bala con bala, diente con diente.


----------



## Campeon

Con el respeto de las personas españolas que no son racistas. Reitero nuevamente mi posicion (disculpas no tengo tildes aqui) de que España es un pais descaradamente racista para ser parte del primer mundo y un estado llamado de derecho. Yo vivi ahi por tres años y puedo dar fe de aquello. He aqui otro caso:

http://news.bbc.co.uk/2/hi/americas/6189936.stm

Nuevamente pido disculpas a aquellos españoles (aunque sean una minoria) que no son racistas ni de obra ni de pensamiento. Me parece justo de todas maneras que el mundo se entere que el racismo es un problema actual y muy grave en el pais peninsular.


----------



## Danielo

Los seres humanos son racistas. En España somos racistas con los marroquíes que a su vez son racistas hacia los negroafricanos. Somos también racistas hacia los ecuatorianos que a su vez viven en una sociedad racista en la que el grado de sangre india suele ser sinónimo de rechazo y discriminación.
Hasta que no reconozcamos nuestra enfermedad, no seremos capaces de curarla. Mientras tanto lo más fácil es ver la paja en el ojo ajeno.

Por otro lado, propongo a los moderadores que cierren este hilo porque hace  tiempo ya que los posts (e incluyo en la crítica el último mío) no aportan gran cosa.


----------



## castellano

Campeon said:


> Con el respeto de las personas españolas que no son racistas. Reitero nuevamente mi posicion (disculpas no tengo tildes aqui) de que España es un pais descaradamente racista para ser parte del primer mundo y un estado llamado de derecho. Yo vivi ahi por tres años y puedo dar fe de aquello. He aqui otro caso:
> 
> http://news.bbc.co.uk/2/hi/americas/6189936.stm
> 
> Nuevamente pido disculpas a aquellos españoles (aunque sean una minoria) que no son racistas ni de obra ni de pensamiento. Me parece justo de todas maneras que el mundo se entere que el racismo es un problema actual y muy grave en el pais peninsular.


 

El resentimiento es muy malo, amigo.
En todas partes hay racismo, así que no vengas insinuando que los españoles somos los más malos de todos. Cúrate tus traumas y trata de ser feliz, mozo.

saludos

PD: Yo también propongo que se cierre este infausto hilo.


----------



## heidita

castellano said:


> El resentimiento es muy malo, amigo.
> En todas partes hay racismo, así que no vengas insinuando que los españoles somos los más malos de todos. Cúrate tus traumas y trata de ser feliz, mozo.
> 
> saludos
> 
> PD: Yo también propongo que se cierre este infausto hilo.


 
(Primero señalar que no estoy de acuerdo que el alemán sirva sólo para hablar de guerra )

En fin, bromas a parte, llevo en España desde hace más de treinta años y es el país más acogedor que jamás haya podido imaginar. He conocido gente y países muy cariñosos pero ninguno como España. Me uno a tus palabras, que el resentimiento es muy malo. Hay muchos compatriotas del arriba mecionado que son muy felices en España.
Siempre puede haber rechazo hacia alguna persona o grupo particular. Pienso que si este grupo o persona se integra bien y adopta la manera de ser y los hábitos del país dónde vive, el color de su piel deja de tener importancia. 
El desaparecido forero que abrió el hilo no vivió lo suficiente en el país o no fue capaz de adaptarse. Los inadaptados que pretenden vivir en un país que no es el suyo como si estuvieran en "casa", no son ni serán jamás aceptados. Tacharlo de racismo me parece un simplismo.
Cada _casa_ tiene sus costumbres, el inadaptado al final se tendrá que marchar de esa _casa_ o será siempre un infeliz.


----------



## Dr. Quizá

castellano said:


> El resentimiento es muy malo, amigo.



Tanto que llega a ubicar Lima en España  

En este hilo he visto el mayor cúmulo de chorradas desde que me pasé por última vez por Libertad Digital, y lo peor es que prácticamente todas son paralelas a eso tan visto de "si critican a Israel ¡es que son antisemitas!" (pensaba poner otra cosa bastante más directa, pero no quiero que me expulsen).

No sé cómo sigue esto sigue abierto.


----------



## Campeon

Maravillatotal said:


> Dandee said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hola a todos:
> Creo que España es un país racista (y xenófobo), porque ese racismo es notable y se destaca por eso entre otros países. No estoy de acuerdo con aquellos que dicen "en todos los países hay racismo" con la intención de asignarles el mismo "mérito" y así atenuar el calificativo. Si en todos los países hay racismo, en España lo hay en un grado mayor comparado con lo que se podría pensar a priori.
> También el español es bastante agresivo, en su lenguaje, en sus expresiones, en sus modos, en su conducta con el desconocido. No digo que sea de lo peor, pero sí que se nota. No sé cuál pueda ser el motivo, eso es trabajo de los sociólogos,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Me uno a la iniciativa de Danielo (y de muchos otros) de cerrar definitivamente este foro. Danielo ha sido conclusivo y nos ha dicho muchas cosas ciertas y que no me queda otra sino reconocerlas (tambien en mi pais hay racismo, y bien puede ser peor y mas descarado) y felicitarle por su sinceridad al igual que al que escribio el texto que he citado aqui (no tengo tildes en el teclado) arriba. Al parecer los dos son españoles, lo cual hace todavia mas interesante su valiosa opinion.
> Tambien comparto la opinion de quienes han dicho que el resentimiento no es bueno.
> 
> PD: Se bien que Lima no esta en España, solo cabe recordar que Iberia es una linea aerea española, ademas el articulo escribio la BBC (londinense). Llevo 6 años en Europa, he estudiado tambien en EEUU y ahora vivo en Italia donde soy profesor universitario y escribo para una revista (en inglés y en español). No tengo ni pre-conceptos, ni pre-juicios, sino experiencias. Y deseo nunca tener resentimientos.
Click to expand...


----------



## heidita

Campeon said:


> Maravillatotal said:
> 
> 
> 
> Me uno a la iniciativa de Danielo (y de muchos otros) de cerrar definitivamente este foro. ​
> 
> 
> 
> ¡NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!
Click to expand...


----------



## Dr. Quizá

Campeon said:


> Se bien que Lima no esta en España, solo cabe recordar que Iberia es una linea aerea española, ademas el articulo escribio la BBC (londinense). Llevo 6 años en Europa, he estudiado tambien en EEUU y ahora vivo en Italia donde soy profesor universitario y escribo para una revista (en inglés y en español). No tengo ni pre-conceptos, ni pre-juicios, sino experiencias. Y deseo nunca tener resentimientos.
> 
> [/INDENT]



Resulta que los empleados de Iberia son del propio país donde trabajan. Menos unos cuantas plazas que reservan para racistas que importan desde España, porque si es racista, es que es español, por supuesto.


----------



## DickHavana

La actuación durante siglos de la Inquisición dejó en España huellas tan profundas, tan grabadas en el inconsciente nacional, que a veces resulta difícil apreciarlas cuando vives dentro. Pienso que el catolicismo cerrado que ha habido aquí, la abundancia de expresiones despectivas hacia etnias consideradas "inferiores", la cerrazón a la hora de debatir cualquier cosa ("mis ideas son las que valen y como tú no piensas lo mismo que yo no me interesa en absoluto lo que tengas que decir"), vienen en buena parte de ese ente que se encargó de impedir en España cualquier tipo de apertura.

Durante siglos, la Inquisición se encargó de expedir una especie de certificado de limpieza de sangre que te otorgaba el rango de "cristiano viejo", es decir, puro, sin mezclas de judío o musulmán. Hasta qué punto podía influir la religión y hasta qué punto la raza lo indica el hecho de que la gente del norte de España (Bizkaia o Navarra) tenía nobleza de sangre smplemente por su nacimiento. Curiosamente las zonas a las que no habían llegado los musulmanes. Pero curiosamente también, los rincones de montaña donde más duraron las prácticas paganas (akelarres, brujería, etc.). Entonces, ¿hasta qué punto esta vigilancia de la Inquisición era única y puramente religiosa?

Recuerdo en los debates del instituto de hace unos años, cuando aquí no había emigración, cómo nos enojábamos todos los alumnos al hablar de lo racistas que eran los estadounidenses con los negros. Y yo no podía evitar dejar de tener la sensación de que la mitad de la gente que se desgañitaba criticando a los americanos actuaría igual o peor que ellos si tuvieran el problema aquí.

A día de hoy, nos hemos encontrado con una inmigración repentina que nos acabará colocando en tasas de población inmigrante cercanas a las que puedan tener países como Alemania y Francia. Esto, en un país al que le queda mucho a muy juicio para ser "culturalmente abierto". Por ejemplo, siempre me ha chocado el hecho de que donde peor he oído hablar de "los moros" es en las regiones de España más marcadas históricamente por ellos.

En los medios resulta curioso ver cómo se destaca en las noticias cada vez que un cayuco con un centenar de africanos llega a la costa. Lo plantean como si España fuera a ser "invadido por los negros". Sin embargo, todos los días llegan centenares de latinoamericanos montados tranquilamente en un avión de Iberia. Y docenas de autobuses pasan la frontera procedentes de Rumanía. Los medios no dejan de hablar de la inmigración, de mafias inmigrantes, de asesinatos cometidos por inmigrantes, etc, etc, pero a la vez te hacen mirar para otro lado. ¿Entonces, de qué va todo esto?

A pesar de eso, he leído algunas opiniones en este hilo de las que parece se pudiera entender que el español es especialmente racista por la gracia de Dios o algo así. Y no creo que sea así. Hace unos años, en un viaje a Noruega, conocí a un chaval catalán que vivía allí. Alto, chico majo, rubio... podía pasar perfectamente por noruego. Pues bien, recuerdo que me estuvo contando durante un buen rato hasta qué punto podían ser racistas los noruegos, gran ejemplo de país adelantado y socialdemócrata, con alguien como él. 

También nos podíamos preguntar por qué las clases mejor situadas de Latinoamérica, curiosamente siempre blancas en países donde domina el elemento mestizo o directamente indio, han hecho siempre tanto hincapié en que sus hijos e hijas se casaran con gente europea (Una amiga mía vivió en Mexico una temporada con familiares bien situados de allí y a la vuelta me contó cómo iba el tema. De hecho me hizo hincapie en que con mi aspecto (en el norte de España abunda el cabello y los ojos claros) y dada mi nefasta situación económica en aquella época, podía ser una buena solución para mí). Recuerdo también en un viaje a Estambul cómo hablando con varios guías todos daban a entender que no consideraban demasiado bien al elemento árabe, en un indicativo de su interés por parecer también lo más europeos posibles. No dejó de chocarme que un país que practicaba una religión traída por los árabes pudiera sentir tan poco aprecio a ellos.

En cuanto a la tan hablada y secular marginación a que ha sometido el "payo" (español blanco no gitano) al gitano, podríamos hablar horas. Pero conozco lo suficiente a los gitanos para poder decir que por regla general suelen ser ellos bastante más racistas que nosotros. 

En fin, que creo sinceramente que en todas partes cuecen habas y que los países menos racistas suelen ser los que no tienen otras razas a las que considerar inferiores y a las que echarles la culpa de que no llegas a fin de mes, en vez de mirar hacia arriba y coger de los webos a los de arriba, que esos sí que nos joden bien jodidos.

Un saludo


----------



## AGATHA2

heidita said:


> (Primero señalar que no estoy de acuerdo que el alemán sirva sólo para hablar de guerra )


 
Ah Heidita, en esto estoy plenamente de acuerdo contigo ! El alemán es una lengua muy apropiada  para hablar por ejemplo de sentimientos


----------



## Campeon

DickHavana said:


> Pienso que el catolicismo cerrado que ha habido aquí, la abundancia de expresiones despectivas hacia etnias consideradas "inferiores", la cerrazón a la hora de debatir cualquier cosa ("mis ideas son las que valen y como tú no piensas lo mismo que yo no me interesa en absoluto lo que tengas que decir"), vienen en buena parte de ese ente que se encargó de impedir en España cualquier tipo de apertura.
> 
> Perdon  por mis tildes. Gracias por tu participacion en el foro y por tu valiosa explicacion. Me gusta mucho tu parentesis. Fui tres años estudiante en Pamplona (Navarra). Se de lo que hablas. Gracias por defender la libertad de expresion. Si hay respeto y se aporta informacion (ejemplo: un articulo de un periodico,  porque no una experiencia de vida, o una explicacion propia), realmente no deberia porque cerrarse solo porque a alguien no le guste lo que se opine. Seria bueno abrir un foro en donde pudiesemos tener como objetivo realmente entendernos, buscar soluciones y contar experiencias de gente que ha superado el racismo (ofensores y ofendidos). Si alguien propone algo estaria gustoso de poder participar.


----------



## DickHavana

Campeon said:


> Campeon said:
> 
> 
> 
> Fui tres años estudiante en Pamplona (Navarra).
> 
> 
> 
> Si estudiaste donde imagino, entenderás lo curioso que resulta que una entidad que ha conseguido que Navarra tenga un nivel educativo de bandera, sobre todo en el campo de la medicina, ha fomentado a la vez esa cerrazón intelectual, ese catolicismo trasnochado y una derecha de las más arcaicas y retrógradas de España (la base de esa derecha ya estaba creada antes, pero en mi opinión ellos terminaron de asentarla y darle un "barniz cultural": ahora están muy preparados para los negocios, pero muy cerrados a las ideas que realmente conviertan este mundo en "un poco más cristiano". Son lo que algunos llamamos, y perdón por la expresión, "comehostias" (A Dios rogando y por el saco dando)).
Click to expand...


----------



## cuchuflete

Dr. Quizá said:


> * No sé cómo sigue esto sigue abierto.  Post#140*



Para dejarte la libertad de expresar más opiniones.....y, claro, para que los que están en contra tengan la misma libertad.



Dr. Quizá said:


> Resulta que los empleados de Iberia son del propio país ...*Post #143*


----------



## DickHavana

> *Dandee*                      dijo
> Hola a todos:
> Creo que España es un país racista (y xenófobo), porque ese racismo es notable y se destaca por eso entre otros países. No estoy de acuerdo con aquellos que dicen "en todos los países hay racismo" con la intención de asignarles el mismo "mérito" y así atenuar el calificativo. Si en todos los países hay racismo, en España lo hay en un grado mayor comparado con lo que se podría pensar a priori.
> También el español es bastante agresivo, en su lenguaje, en sus expresiones, en sus modos, en su conducta con el desconocido. No digo que sea de lo peor, pero sí que se nota. No sé cuál pueda ser el motivo, eso es trabajo de los sociólogos,


En el español se dan algunos arquetipos curiosos.
Es muy típica la frase de "Como en España no se está en ninguna parte". Los que más la dicen, curiosamente, son los que menos conocen (ni tienen interés en conocer) otros lugares.
A la hora de la verdad, esa creencia de que España es "de lo mejor" se contrarresta con la sensación íntima de que España es el país de la chapuza, todo va mal, lo que pasa en España no pasa en ninguna parte, etc.
Cuando es la misma persona la que te dice una cosa y a la vez la otra, te das cuenta de que el español tiene su mismo universo y no necesita más.

Se traga con facilidad todos los cuentos que le endilgan. El español nunca se ha molestado en aprender otros idiomas. "¿Para qué, si con el español se va a cualquier parte?". Y no dejan de tener su parte de razón: si alguna vez voy a Zurich o a Hamburgo, siempre podré intimar con algún camarero o alguna asistenta. 

Y lo que es ya es para partirse el eje es lo de la selección de fútbol. Tenemos una selección de medio pelo, sus resultados son objetivamente malos para los habitantes que tiene este país. Pero todos los Mundiales lo mismo: Cosecha "asombrosas victorias" enfrentándose a potencias futboleras de la talla de Malta, Chipre o las islas Feroe (una vez intentaron jugar contra Vaticano, pero la UEFA dijo que los de la Guardia Suiza no contaban y se quedaron sin equipo). Después de tanta victoria seguida, los medios venden que España va a los mundiales como seria aspirante a finales (o a semifinales) y la gente se lo cree. Y cuando finalmente le dan el bote al equipo a la primera de cambio, la depresión absoluta, como si España hubiera caído de nuevo porque los elementos "jugaron en nuestra contra".

Y es que esa es otra. España lleva toda su vida "luchando contra los elementos". Desde la caída de la Armada Invencible "luchando contra los elementos". Que si la pérfida Albión, que si nos invaden los franceses, que si ya están otra vez estos putos vascos jodiendo... Y es que luchar contra los elementos a todas horas, la verdad es que tiene que agotar mucho. ¿Vendrá el mal genio español de ahi?


----------



## Namakemono

Ese último mensaje es un cúmulo de generalizaciones, tópicos anticuados y chistes de Lepe solo que en vez de leperos pone españoles. ¿Al español de a pie le importa la pérfida Albión o la conquista francesa de hace doscientos años? ¿Le influye la Inquisición en su carácter? A los que sí les molesta, ¿puede considerárselos una mayoría?


----------



## DickHavana

Ese último post no era más que un poco de humor sobre algunas cosas que no dejan de ser verdad en buena parte de los españoles (afortunadamente la gente joven va cambiando). 
Es obvio que al español medio se la suda "la pérfida albión", pero no por ejemplo "los putos vascos". Y es obvio que esta colección de tópicos que endilgué (no dejó de ser otra cosa) retrata bastante bien a un tipo de español para nada escaso.
En cuanto a la influencia de un estamento que impidió la libertad de ideas hasta no hace tanto tiempo y la influencia unos pocos decenios después de cierto régimen que coartó libertades y veló por la pureza del "Faro de Occidente" hay mucho que hablar. ¿O me vas a negar que en este país no existe bastante "franquismo sociológico"?


----------



## Namakemono

Lo de los vascos es otro tema. En mi entorno jamás he oído "putos vascos" porque cualquiera con dos dedos de frente distingue entre un vasco normal y un etarra. Curiosamente solo la he visto utilizada _ad hóminen tu quoque_.


----------



## DickHavana

Bueno, Namakemono. Yo sí he oído esa expresión bastantes veces. Hace unos pocos años (muy poquitos) cambiaron lo de "vascos" por lo de "etarras". No sé en qué entorno te mueves. Por mi trabajo me toca rozar mucho con el español de a pie, el currela, que en el fondo es el que constituye la mayoría del país, lo que llaman  algunos suelen llamar "la masa social" y esas cosas.


----------



## DickHavana

Mira tú que vienes de tierra de pescadores (yo también, nací en Bermeo) hasta qué punto engañan al español de a pie que recuerdo que cada vez que Marruecos ponía restricciones a la pesca en sus aguas o detenía algún pescador en aguas jurisdiccionales suyas, te pasabas el día oyendo pestes sobre los "moros" y "el cabrón de Hassan". Qué coño, les robábamos su pesca y nos quejábamos de que nos pusieran restricciones. Y los malos eran ellos ????

Los medios aquí tienen mucha culpa de cómo va este país, Namakemono. Los medios y una clase política que en vez de instruir, como debiera ser su deber, se ha dedicado a trapacear y manipular.


----------



## Namakemono

En todos sitios se cuecen habas. Cualquiera de estas cosas (medios manipuladores, chascarrillos contra el extranjero). se pueden aplicar a todo país. La diferencia es que aquí tenemos un carácter abierto y expresamos nuestro enfado en alto. En otras partes te pueden estar insultando por dentro pero no te dirán nada. El hecho de que las relaciones interculturales se hayan vuelto más políticamente correctas solamente nos hace parecer más racistas a nosotros.


----------



## DickHavana

Sobre eso último que has dicho estoy de acuerdo. Una cosa es que incida en algunos topicazos españoles (siempre he pensado que es bueno reirse de uno mismo y también saber verse un poco como se es (como nación, no como individuo, ojo)) y otra que considere al español como algo "defectuoso". Creo que tiene una personalidad bastante marcada (en eso incidí) y que tiene, como todos, sus defectos y sus virtudes. Ya hice hincapié más arriba en que no se puede decir que el español sea más racista que otros. Lo es, pero como lo suelen ser los demás. Quizás el español ha pecado siempre de poco diplomático en ese sentido, mientras que otras sociedades aplican tanto o más racismo de forma más sutil.


----------



## DCPaco

cuchuflete said:


> Para dejarte la libertad de expresar más opiniones.....y, claro, para que los que están en contra tengan la misma libertad.


 
¡Muchas gracias cuchuflete!  Muy bien hecho.

Alguien mencionaba que les gustaría que se abriese un hilo nuevo y que les gustaría dialogar el tema en una manera más abierta; sin embargo, pienso que el tema se debe dialogar en este espacio ya que ya se le ha dedicado tiempo.

Pienso que cuando alguien desea tener la última palabra, frecuentemente desea que el argumento termine a medida de callarle la boca a alguien (o amarrarle los dedos...jajaja) nada más porque a ellos se les da su retiznada (y ésa no es ofensa) gana (hablo en términos generales...esto no va dirigido a nadie en particular).  En realidad puedo decir que este hilo me ha abierto los ojos a un lado totalmente distinto de lo malvado que algunas personas pueden ser.  Por supuesto que los españoles no pueden ser los únicos racistas o prejuiciosos en el mundo...pero, creo que nunca lo había visto tan claramente.  Creo que definitivamente es distinta la situación entre EEUU e Inglaterra porque entre la gente blanca de esos países no hay un sentido de desigualdad porque no hubo un mestizaje tan masivo y si lo hubo, fue menos obvio porque los ingleses eran lo suficientemente blancos para aguantar un par de aventurillas con los de los “tapa rabos” y seguir viéndose güeritos.  Pero en el caso de los españoles ya productos de mestizajes con moros y grupos mediterráneos, pues ya venían de una blancura más percudida. A esto voy,  en América hay gente que es “netamente criolla” y suelen ser más prietos que los mestizos--y estos son “criollos” de pedigrí.  En fin, me parece que no es necesariamente racismo, sino prejuicio, prepotencia y soberbia nacional.  Si de ser blancos fuera, creo que en España habría más orgullo por las regiones celtíberas (que frecuentemente, a mi parecer, son comparadas con los “rednecks” de EEUU). 

Ahora bien, como siempre he tenido amistades de España y como nunca percibí nada de prejuicio en mi contra, estaba totalmente ciego de que algunas gentes española pensaran menos de la gente del continente americano.  Una amiga recientemente me dijo que su amigo español le dijo:  "Si no fuera por nosotros, ustedes todavía andarían en tapa rabos."  (Él ya americanizado, no usa el vosotros...usa ustedes.)  Qué estúpido:  Ni estos españoles son los que conquistaron esta tierra, ni tampoco estos son los indios conquistados.  

Lo que he visto en algunos comentarios en este hilo es una arrogancia trenzada con o disfrazada de pedantería--y dicha arrogancia es del tipo que se rehúsa a auto-examinarse y aceptar cuando se ha equivocado.  La realidad es que la arrogancia sale sobrando cuando le haces los mandados a otros.  Siempre que pienso en Francia y España, recuerdo mi billetera Louis Vuitton que dice: Made in Spain al igual que mucha ropa de renombre que se vende en EEUU dice:  Made in Mexico.  Quizá esto sea igual a lo que dicen los negros estadounidenses:  “but at least I ain’t no wetback”.  

En fin, para los españoles que no son racistas, mil disculpas ya que esto no "os" lo dirijo a "vosotros"...pero para los que lo son, es triste que siga existiendo gente con esta enfermedad.  Y yo admito que soy prejuicioso...pero racista en el sentido de sentirme superior a alguien, jamás.
 
Saludos a todos!


----------



## DickHavana

Obviaré los comentarios de DCPaco porque no pongo en duda que los mexicanos son exquisitamente recibidos en los USA. Y ahora más, que hasta están haciendo un muro en su honor. 

He pasado bastantes veces a Francia (no me pilla lejos) y siempre he visto cómo ellos saben guardar las formas. He conocido a gente maja y a gente muy cabrona, como en todas partes. Pero cuando te quieren joder, como decía Namakemono, lo hacen por lo bajo.
Hace dos veranos estaba en un camping al lado de la frontera, por la zona de Bayona. Curiosamente, a pesar de haber menos de 10 kilómetros a la frontera española, los carteles informativos estaban en francés, inglés y alemán, pero no en español. Por descuido (bueno, y por la poca claridad del cartel informativo) me metí en la piscina del camping con mi hijo (tenía entonces año y poco, mi criatura). Había cometido el gravísimo delito de meter a mi hijo con un bañador normal (de los que se usan aquí, a media pierna) en lugar del bañador deportivo que exigía vete a saber qué puta normativa de la jodida república Francesa. Pues bien, la "vigilanta de la playa" del camping nos echó de la piscina sin contemplaciones, a pesar de mis ruegos a que hiciera la vista gorda por un día (eran las 5 de la tarde y hacía un calor para morirse). La gente miraba comprensivamente, me daban la razón con la mirada, pero seguidamente agachaban la cabeza. Cuando vi que tenía que sacar a mi hijo de allí porque la escrupulosa "vigilanta" no iba a ceder, se me escapó un sonoro "A la merde" seguido de alguna que otra imprecación. Fue un primor ver cómo la cara de los franceses se transmutaba. "¡Mon Dieu"!" Había incumplido una de sus reglas sagradas: "Nunca pierdas las formas, aun cuando tengas razón."

Resultaba curioso entrar a una inmobiliaria de Hendaye (allí los vascos españoles han comprado casas como locos) y cuando preguntabas a la secretaria si hablaba español te decía que no. "¿-Inglés?" "-Tampoco". Por supuesto, euskera, menos. Ese es el tipo de racismo que aplican en la Europa civilizada.


----------



## DCPaco

DickHavana said:


> Obviaré los comentarios de DCPaco porque no pongo en duda que los mexicanos son exquisitamente recibidos en los USA. Y ahora más, que hasta están haciendo un muro en su honor.


 
Bueno, pero el muro no es para impedir la entrada de mexicanos a EEUU (aunque admito que no estoy de acuerdo con este muro por cuestiones de estética--y eso ya es otro rollo); su mayor objetivo era supuestamente mantener a los indocumentados (ya fueran mexicanos, centroamericanos, o sudamericanos) fuera de los EEUU--pero por lo visto, en España piensan igual que en EEUU, si viene del sur del Río Bravo es mexicano. Ahora, en cuanto al muro digo era porque, el proyecto del muro se ha quedado en el olvido--un sueño no realizado.

Y mi comentario no era que en EEUU se le trataba bien al hispanoamericano, mi comentario era que "te pareces tanto a mí": España le es a Francia lo que México le es a los EEUU.


----------



## lazarus1907

DCPaco said:


> Y mi comentario no era que en EEUU se le trataba bien al hispanoamericano, mi comentario era que "te pareces tanto a mí": España le es a Francia lo que México le es a los EEUU.


¡Ahí puede que tengas razón!


----------



## DickHavana

lazarus1907 said:


> ¡Ahí puede que tengas razón!



Más quisiera España, Lazarus. Ahora se lo llevan todo los países del Este. Y son tantos para repartir y están tan divididos, que acabaremos teniendo que pedir trabajo a los chinos


----------



## Maravillatotal

Dickhavana, qué rabia el incidente en Francia. Por supuesto parece que la señora no hubiese sido tan inflexible con un francesito. Ojalá se pudiese comprobar. Sin embargo mencionas que las caras de la gente, supongo que en su mayoría franceses, denotaban comprensión. Será también que son muy disciplinados. 

Recuerdo que trabajé en Londres como repartidor de pizzas, en moto y eso. Una vez apuré un semáforo en ámbar, con la mala fortuna de que en el cruce había un coche de policía. Me siguieron e hicieron parar. Cuando saqué mi permiso de conducir acompañé el movimiento con un "is a spanish license", a lo que el poli respondió con un lacónico "mm... what a surprise". Se lo miró un poco y me dijo en plan película "if you want to keep this, stop at traffic lights". Me fuí con una mezcla de alegría (por librarme de la multa) y rabia (por el comentario). Pero conforme fui pensando y viendo el tráfico de londres, qué coñ., yo mismo hubiese hecho el put. comentario. No había más que ver cómo se paraban los coches siempre siempre en los pasos de peatones a la que asomaba uno, y ver lo que pasa en cualquier ciudad de España con el mismo tema (no se para nadie o casi nadie).

Así que en tema tráfico, el inglés podía sacar pecho. Otra cosa sería con el tema cocina, por ejemplo, no?

Por cierto, me gustó tu manera de mofarte de nosotros mismos. Y es que nos ponemos muy serios para tapar nuestros defectos y lo mejor es reconocerlos!


----------



## DickHavana

Del camping en Francia me llamó la atención un detalle que implica la diferencia de carácter entre un lado y el otro de los Pirineos. Siempre he pensado que aquí estamos a falta de que nos domestiquen. En educación, limpieza... los franceses en general nos adelantan una barbaridad. Los chiquillos suelen ser más formales y correctos (aquí nacen ya salvajes). Sin embargo, estuvimos en ese camping unos diez días. Mi chiquillo, con año y pico, se pasaba el día enredando y buscando complicidades para jugar. Caía muy simpático y todos los chicos le sonreían. Sin embargo, los únicos que le venían a buscar todos los días a la tienda eran una cuadrilla de chiquillos argelinos. Casualidad seguramente, no digo que no. ¿Carácter más afín? Tampoco diré lo contrario.

 Un día hablamos del español de vacaciones, y también del "español oprimido de vacaciones" (vascos y catalanes), que suele constituir una curiosa variante.  Del joven vasco en vacaciones hablaré menos, porque en general sólo va a países que conocen el "kalimotxo", y no hay muchos.


----------



## Campeon

Una de las frases de los padres de la patria estadounidense y por ende de su constitucion es: "all men are created equal"... Creo que esta basada en teorias de filosofos britanicos). Me declaro un poco desconocedor de la American History, pero se me hace que los que hicieron la constitucion americana eran descendientes de emigrantes venidos en medios de transporte maritimos (por motivos logisticos tenian que ser construidas a mayor escala que las pateras de los africanos, en inglès a estos se los llama boat-people) y seguramente sin pedir visados ni permiso a nadie.
La verdad, hoy en dia el mundo se ha complicado mucho (para bien o para mal). Hace quinientos anios (quizas hacia apenas 70) se podia entrar a un pais de la manera mas antidiplomatica posible: tu tierra, tu oro y tu gente es de mi rey/reich/estado y si no te gusta te hacemos un juicio, te condenamos a muerte, pero para que veas que somos majos te bautizamos antes de matarte a que te vayas al cielo (Historia de la muerte de Atahualpa, jefe supremo del Imperio Inca). Lo curioso es que esos estados colonizadores (Europa generalmente) y colonizados (por ejemplo EEUU), que han basado su economia (segun la BBC, gran parte de la riqueza  de la ciudad de Bristol se la debe al comercio de esclavos) y que siguen basandose (la mitad de la tasa de  crecimiento economico de España es gracias a la migracion, nuevamente no me he inventado yo esto) en ello han construido muros modernos (virtuales) como lo hacian sus tatarabuelos en el medio evo para impedir invasores desarmados de un lejano feudo.
Hoy en dia la gente que se ve forzada generalmente por desastres economicos, sociales, politicos o naturales a emigrar (seran los emigrantes modernos diferentes de los antiguos?); tienen que hacer la cola en una embajada en la cual les niegan el visado si sospechan que van a quedarse trabajando en aquel pais (ojo: tocan la puerta y piden permiso  no para llevarse nada gratis, sino para ganarse la vida limpiandole las babas a alguien, barriendo o haciendo trabajos rechazados por los citizens mas rancios). Como ven que las probabilidades de traspasar la barrera diplomatica es muy baja, no les queda otra que tomar el viejo atajo tomado por emigrantes de toda la vida (entre sus usuarios mas famosos incluyen los Kennedy, los Washington, los Lincoln, les Zidane, quien sabe la familia de un tal Ministro americano del gobierno Bush apellidado Gonzalez que habla español como un cubano). Se bajan del avion o del barco se topan con el apelativo (el mas diplomatico) de indocumentados  y la unica manera de volverse visibles legalmente es esperar una amnistia via decreto extraordinario basado en un sistema politico/legal creado por los emigrantes purificados de antaño,   que por cierto nunca llega (en Europa a veces llega). 
Sea buena o mala la globalizacion, es ya una realidad. Ojala que los muros fisicos o virtuales no construyan nuevos ghetos globales. 
En fin, amigos todos, estoy en medio de publicar un articulo sobre migracion (trabajo con emigrantes africanos en Italia y aunque he sido siempre estudiante extranjero y en condiciones un poquito mejores me considero un emigrante comun y silvestre) y me ha servido mucho conocer lo que piensa la gente realmente detras de las formas  como bien lo ha dicho alguien.
Mi trabajo es difundir verdades, hechos conocimientos, opiniones, etc. Si son agradables y comodas para unos y para otros no, ese no es mi problema. 
Gracias nuevamente a los que defienden la libertad de expresion (bien cuchuflete y otros)


----------



## DickHavana

Campeon said:


> (segun la BBC, gran parte de la riqueza  de la ciudad de Bristol se la debe al comercio de esclavos)




Nada que objetar a lo que dices. Básicamente de acuerdo en la mayoría. Jamás se podrá negar que Occidente debe buena parte de su progreso a haber utilizado y explotado a todos los niveles al que se suele denominar Tercer Mundo.

Pero, referente al tema "esclavos negros" y "hombre blanco explotador", referente al tema de la esclavización del negro para explotarlo en Africa, se suele obviar una cosa. Bristol se hizo rico, sí. Y tantos sitios y tanta gente. Y también antiguos reinos negros de la costa africana, como Abomey y otros, donde los negros de la costa se dedicaban a capturar "hermanos negros" del interior para vendérselos al hombre blanco, que a cambio les daba suculentos beneficios (principalmente creo que se les pagaba con armas para tener subyugados a las tribus de alrededor y así poder conseguir más esclavos. También el alcohol era un buen regalo). ¿Qué decir de eso? El hombre blanco no estaba exento de culpa, de acuerdo. ¿Y algunos hombres negros?


----------



## Little_Little

Buenas!

En primer lugar siento muchísimo que te sintieses discriminado en España por el color de tu piel...!

En segundo lugar, quería puntualizar que has generalizado muchísimo, y creo que las generalizaciones nunca son buenas.

En tercer lugar, yo a veces he entendido el racismo en España como un complejo de inferioridad, es decir, por lo que un día fue la grande España y ya no es... Todos sabemos que España está por detrás en el desarrollo de los grandes paises europeos...

Y por último, quisiera puntualizar también que no crea que tenga mucho que ver con el color de la piel, y la raza mora, etc. Estoy vivendo en Alemania, y puedo corroborar que aquí se me trata bastante mal por el hecho de ser extranjera, no me lo esperaba y me ha decepcionado enormemente.

A alguien más le ha pasado?


----------



## heidita

Little_Little said:


> . Estoy vivendo en Alemania, y puedo corroborar que aquí se me trata bastante mal por el hecho de ser extranjera, no me lo esperaba y me ha decepcionado enormemente.
> 
> A alguien más le ha pasado?


 
¿Por el hecho de ser extranjera? ¿ O por que crees que puedes vivir en el país como lo harías en el tuyo? Eso nunca es posible. Yo no puedo vivir en España como si estuviera en mi tierra ni tú en Alemania como si estuvieras en la tuya. 
¿En qué sentido te tratan mal? Personalmente veo que generalmente hablando siempre se trata "mal" a la gente nada o poco adaptada. No me canso de repetir que es esencial para conseguir una convivencia feliz y adecuada.


----------



## Campeon

Como siempre muy clarificador DickHavana, bien. Little little mi discriminacion fue por mi acento, no por mi color de piel (me creian incluso frances hasta que no tenia otro remedio que abrir la boca. Pero en fin no son buenas las generalizaciones, y tengo ganas ahora mas de conocer opiniones que hablar de los problemas que haya tenido, ahora estoy en Italia y paso desapercibido. Pues que pena eso de Alemania


----------



## DickHavana

El racismo creo que se ciñe a muchas cosas. Quiero decir: el color de piel suele ser lo más evidente. Pero no se limita a eso: puede ser tu origen, tus creencias... Mil cosas. Alguien apuntaba ayer que él no era racista, sino que era prejuicioso. Muy bien, y eso qué es?

Yo puedo ratificar que en España abunda el racista que no lo quiere reconocer, pero creo que ese tipo de gente abunda en todas partes. tal vez sea un componente genético innato a la naturaleza humana, y es probable como apunta LittleLittle a que vaya unido a cierto complejo de inferioridad, y también a cierta paranoia tipo "Nos van a echar de nuestra propia casa". 

Yo me he sentido maltratado en España por ser vasco, y me he sentido mal mirado en Alemania por ser español (o del sur, latino, o lo que ellos vieran en mí). Y en eso te garantizo que no había desadaptaciones por mi parte: yo pasaba por allí y me portaba educadamente y en todos los sitios he encontrado gente que se portaba exquisitamente y gente borde.


----------



## Dr. Quizá

cuchuflete said:


> Para dejarte la libertad de expresar más opiniones.....y, claro, para que los que están en contra tengan la misma libertad.



¿Qué opinión, si es directamente mentira? Según el Sr. Campeón, resulta que España es un país "descaradamente racista" y que la mayoría de sus ciudadanos lo son, lo cual me convierte a mí por defecto en racista, y luego intenta apoyarse con una "libre interpretación" de esa noticia.

El Sr. Campeón presumirá de no ser prejuicioso, pero resulta que en la noticia en ningún sitio dice que los racistas de ese caso sean españoles y él lo da por hecho porque son eso, racistas, y resulta que en verdad son lugareños y que a varios españoles les hicieron con el vuelo lo mismo que a esas dos indígenas. ¿Quién es el racista ahora?


----------



## Little_Little

heidita said:


> ¿Por el hecho de ser extranjera? ¿ O por que crees que puedes vivir en el país como lo harías en el tuyo? Eso nunca es posible. Yo no puedo vivir en España como si estuviera en mi tierra ni tú en Alemania como si estuvieras en la tuya.
> ¿En qué sentido te tratan mal? Personalmente veo que generalmente hablando siempre se trata "mal" a la gente nada o poco adaptada. No me canso de repetir que es esencial para conseguir una convivencia feliz y adecuada.


 
No intento vivir aquí como allí... Simplemente estoy trabajando en una oficina con mucha gente, y ni me dirijen la palabra... Entiendo que no quieran hablar inglés, digo no quieran porque saben inglés, lo he comprobado, pero respeto que están en alemania y no quieren hablarlo. Yo hablo alemán, lo intento vamos, y hago esfuerzos... Pero después de ir dos semanas a tomar el té con ellos y que NADIE me dirija la palabra, diciendo yo cosas... he asumido que el problema es suyo, sinceramente...

He viajado mucho, he trabajado y estudiado fuera de España ma´s de una vez, y es la primera vez que me he encontrado con algo así, simplemente estoy sin palabras!


----------



## Little_Little

Y claro, evidentemente, qué menos que sentirme discriminada en España porque soy catalana... Pero bueno, lo que decía, ni todos los españoles dicriminan poruqe seas catalán, ni todos los españoles discriminan poruqe seas de color...


----------



## Campeon

Dr. Quizá said:


> ¿Qué opinión, si es directamente mentira? Según el Sr. Campeón, resulta que España es un país "descaradamente racista" y que la mayoría de sus ciudadanos lo son, lo cual me convierte a mí por defecto en racista, y luego intenta apoyarse con una "libre interpretación" de esa noticia.
> 
> El Sr. Campeón presumirá de no ser prejuicioso, pero resulta que en la noticia en ningún sitio dice que los racistas de ese caso sean españoles y él lo da por hecho porque son eso, racistas, y resulta que en verdad son lugareños y que a varios españoles les hicieron con el vuelo lo mismo que a esas dos indígenas. ¿Quién es el racista ahora?


 

La verdad el Sr. Dr. Quizà tiene razòn en que en la noticia de la BBC no se aclaraba si los miembros que discriminaron a las diputadas indigenas eran o no españoles. Lo ùnico que si estaba claro era que el gobierno peruano planteò una queja no a la compañia aèrea sino a la embajada española. Y el rasgo discriminatorio fue que se burlaron  de su cultura (su forma de hablar), no que no les dejaràn entrar en el aviòn. He ido muchas veces en esos aviones y he visto algunas veces manifestaciones de ese tipo por parte del personal de vuelo. Por lo cual me atrevì a dar mi libre interpretaciòn y libre opiniòn (mas no tajante ni prepontemente dogmàtica, sino abierta a aceptar correcciones de parte de quien tenga mayor conocimiento o mayor experiencia que yo) en este foro abierto y libre. Ademàs una opiniòn no da por sentado que sea ya de por sì una verdad absoluta ni una mentira directa. Mis opiniones no tienen porque ser infalibles.

Si mi atrevida generalizacion (ojo: muchas personas españolas han dicho en este foro que el racismo abunda en su paìs) ha ofendido a alguien pido disculpas, al igual que invito cortesmente al sr. Dr. Quizà  (y a quien fuere) a no colocarse automàticamente ni por defecto ni por virtud en ese segmento mayoritario o minoritario conformado por  personas con antecedentes racistas. Si no se es parte de ese segmento no hay razòn por la cual sentirse aludido. Serìa interesante tener algùn estudio estadìstico. Lo ùnico que recuerdo era que en el año 2002 hicieron un estudio en España en el cual salìa que el 8% de la poblaciòn no querìa a los emigrantes, dicha encuesta fue hecha tres años màs tarde y dicho ìndice subiò a 32% al igual que el peso de los inmigrantes en el ìndice de crecimiento del PIB en la economìa española. Cabe reconocer que muchas veces dicho rechazo por parte de cierto segmento hacia los extranjeros, es porque algunos de estos tampoco se han comportado muy bien en su paìs anfitriòn.
Por otro lado no me queda otra que reiterar que el racismo tambièn existe en Latinoamerica. Es algo vergonzoso y hay que reconocerlo.​


----------



## heidita

Little_Little said:


> No intento vivir aquí como allí... Simplemente estoy trabajando en una oficina con mucha gente, y ni me dirijen la palabra...


 
Pero bueno, little, ¿y dices que no quieres vivir como aquí'? El problema es que si yo fuera a trabajar en dicha empresa, me dirigirían las mismas palabras que a ti, o sea, ninguna. La gente es extremadamente distante en Alemania, nadie se besa, nadie se habla, la gente lleva  al o mejor diez años trabajando juntos y aún se hablan de Usted....
En fin, tu me dirás....

Eso no es racismo, eso es el carácter alemán. Que no te gusta, bueno. Pero no confundamos.


----------



## heidita

Little_Little said:


> Y claro, evidentemente, qué menos que sentirme discriminada en España porque soy catalana...


 
¿Qué es tan evidente?



> Pero bueno, lo que decía, ni todos los españoles dicriminan poruqe seas catalán, ni todos los españoles discriminan poruqe seas de color...


 
¿Debemos entender que te cuentas entre ellos no?


----------



## ena 63

Little_Little said:


> Y claro, evidentemente, qué menos que sentirme discriminada en España porque soy catalana... Pero bueno, lo que decía, ni todos los españoles dicriminan poruqe seas catalán, ni todos los españoles discriminan poruqe seas de color...



Pues imagínate a los madrileños, hemos sido y para algunos seguimos siendo la personificación de "El Mal".

Francamente, creo que hay verdaderas víctimas de discriminación, desgraciadamente silenciosas, y mucha "victimización o seudovíctimas" muy ruidosa-as.

Sin ánimo de ofender.


----------



## DickHavana

ena 63 said:


> Pues imagínate a los madrileños, hemos sido y para algunos seguimos siendo la personificación de "El Mal".



No repitas mucho eso, que como se entere Bush os mete en la próxima lista de "Enemigos de la Humanidad"  y ese la gozaría bombardeando la Cibeles.


----------



## ena 63

¡Que peligro! 
Y yo (y la Diosa) con estos pelos...


----------



## Namakemono

Campeon said:


> Lo ùnico que recuerdo era que en el año 2002 hicieron un estudio en España en el cual salìa que el 8% de la poblaciòn no querìa a los emigrantes, dicha encuesta fue hecha tres años màs tarde y dicho ìndice subiò a 32% al igual que el peso de los inmigrantes en el ìndice de crecimiento del PIB en la economìa española.


 
Diría que ese dato no tiene que ver con el racismo. Como mucho, xenofobia. Del mismo modo puedes ver por la calle a un blanco hablando con una persona de rasgos asiáticos nacida en España de que la inmmigración en el país es excesiva hoy en día.


----------



## Totopi

Little_Little said:


> Y claro, evidentemente, qué menos que sentirme discriminada en España porque soy catalana... Pero bueno, lo que decía, ni todos los españoles dicriminan poruqe seas catalán, ni todos los españoles discriminan poruqe seas de color...


 
¿Y sentirte discriminada en Cataluña por ser española? y eso que soy vasca 
Ignorantes hay en todas partes 
Por cierto, en la vida he oído eso de "pu*** vascos" nunca delante de mí.

Y un pequeño comentario, puede ser una diferencia generacional, la gente de mi edad más o menos, la mayoría hemos tenido la oportunidad de conocer más mundo que genereciones pasadas, es más fácil viajar, es más habitual conocer otros idiomas, etc. Creo que en general la gente joven en España tiene menos prejuicios, por supuesto que los hay también con muchos. 
Como curiosidad decir que en mi entorno es muy común tener novio/a extranjero, sobre todo con gente de América, me he puesto a pensar en todos los amigos españoles que tengo con novios o novias de allende los mares y la lista es larga: de Venezuela, Uruguay, Argentina, Nicaragua... 

Creo que es importante a la hora de visitar otro país hacerlo sin complejos, pienso que a veces proyectamos nuestros miedos en los demás y creemos ver y oír cosas que no son. 
Saludos,


----------



## DickHavana

Totopi said:


> Por cierto, en la vida he oído eso de "pu*** vascos" nunca delante de mí.



Esas cosas normalmente no las decían delante de uno a sabiendas de que les pudieras oír, a no ser que estuvieran realmente buscando bronca .

Pero bueno, por aportar un detalle: la última vez que lo oí delante mío se lo oí corear a unos chavales de unos veintipico años de juerga en un autobús hará unos 5 años y supongo que por el sitio en que estábamos no imaginaban que en ese momento pudiera haber algún vasco allí (y claro, estaba yo,). Era sábado por la noche, habían bebido un poco, etc, etc, etc. Pero bueno, yo cuando bebo jamás me ha dado por decir ese tipo de cosas. Es cierto que luego pasaron a explicarme que ellos cuando decían "putos vascos" no se referían a los "vascos buenos", a los "vascos españoles", sino a los "vascorros", que según ellos eran los vascos que no se sentían españoles. En fin, que mejor dejarlo   Además no quiero incidir en este tema, porque es mucho más complejo y derivaría fácilmente por temas más delicados que creo que no nos apetecen a nadie.


Me gustaría estar de acuerdo en todo lo que dices de la gente joven. La verdad es que es cierto que hay una importante parte de la juventud que ha tenido la oportunidad de ver otros sitios y abrir su mente. Eso es muy positivo. Pero no te engañes, aún queda mucho zote por ahí suelto. Menos que antes, afortunadamente.

Un saludo


----------



## heidita

castellano said:


> Vaaaale, admitamos que los españoles somos malos, racistas, xenófobos y que nos comemos a los niños y que en el resto del mundo son todos muy buenos y que no hay racismo ni xenofobia......pero hagan el favor de cerrar este hilo. Muchos lo agradeceremos.


 
Si acaso alguien hace caso, que estoy contigo, decir que soy alta , rubia y con ojos azules y delgada, debido a una estricta dieta a la que me he sometido. Y no me discrimina nadie no por alta rubia y ojos azules, sino por que estoy maravillosamente adaptada al país en el que vivo. 

Llego tarde a todas partes, digo tacos a todas horas, escucho chistes de gallegos, catalanes y madrileños y me río de todos, tomo cañas y tomo aperitivos, salgo hasta altas horas de la madrugada, beso por doquier, hago amistad con relativa facilidad....

En fin, no se le suele discriminar a nadie *por lo que* es sino por *como *es y porque a veces la gente, los que no se integran, no entienden la manera de ser del país en el que viven. 
Una pequeña anécdota al respecto. Tengo alumnos de varias nacionalidades. Aparte de los españoles una chica colombiana y un niño venezolano. A este último le dije el otro día que le "iba a matar" si volviera a decir " he don't come". Recibí una llamada de su madre....que el niño le había dicho....en fin, para qué seguir. Lo mismo digo todos los días a los niños y las madres se mueren de la risa. 

No digo que no hay rechazo en el mundo , pero desde luego _normalmente _por lo que yo he viso, y ya he visto mucho, no_ suele_ ser por extranjero o de otro color sino por otras causas.

(Castellano, a ver si me estás discriminando por hablar con el idioma sólo sirve para hablar con los caballos )


----------



## natasha2000

heidita said:


> Si acaso alguien hace caso, que estoy contigo, decir que soy alta , rubia y con ojos azules y delgada, debido a una estricta dieta a la que me he sometido. Y no me discrimina nadie no por alta rubia y ojos azules, sino por que estoy maravillosamente adaptada al país en el que vivo.


¿De verdad crees que el trato que recibes sería igual si tuvieras el pelo negro, la piel negra y ojos negros como la noche? O no tenemos que ir tan lejos. Simplemente si vinieras de un país menos afortunado que Alemania?




> Llego tarde a todas partes, digo tacos a todas horas, escucho chistes de gallegos, catalanes y madrileños y me río de todos, tomo cañas y tomo aperitivos, salgo hasta altas horas de la madrugada, beso por doquier, hago amistad con relativa amistad...


¿Deberíamos entender que así se comporta un verdadero español castizo?


----------



## yserien

Hola, vivo en una localidad del Levante español, cerca de Alicante. He leido todo lo que se ha escrito aquí sobre la discriminación racial en España.Convivo,tengo vecinos al alcance mi vista de más de 50 nacionalidades diferentes,desde chinos de China y Formosa(que nombre más bello Outsider) hast portugueses de Cabo Verde, representantes de toda Europa, comunitaria y no comunitaria....para que seguir.....Aquí no hay racismo de ningun tipo, todos somos iguales, aquí no existe ni el klu klux klan,ni el holocausto, ni los progroms de los eslavos,ni la limpieza ética de la antigua Yugoslavia, ni las matanzas de Uganda, ni nada de nada. Los hijos de los immigrantes reciben asistencia médica obligatoriamente aunque sus padres sean immigrantes clandestinos, de patera o espaldas mojadas. Si hay una cola para pagar en el supermercado todo el mundo espera su turno. Los immigrantes reciben el trato de iguales en todos los sitios y que c...si llueve pues nos mojamos todos igual.Preguntar,preguntar a los immigrantes si estan aquí a gusto o a disgusto.Aqui todo el mundo vive, en la fruta,vendiendo en los mercadillos o gafas por la playa. Esto no es un paraiso,por supuesto, hay fallos, hay ovejes negras,pero en general esto es u n ejemplo para el mundo. Hay que tener en cuenta que España no es un pais opulento, somo casi pobres,hay muchas diferencias sociales, pero lo que hay lo repartimos entre todos. Y no nos olvidamos que gracias a los immigrantes España ha dado un paso adelante dificil de no tener en cuenta.
Han salvado el deficit,tradicional, de la seguridad social, trabajan en cosas no aceptadas por los españoles, han creado tambien puestos de trabajo. Señores, como español nativo, mi opinión es que la immigración es una BENDICION, así con mayusculas.


----------



## DickHavana

Básicamente de acuerdo. También es cierto que el Levante español tiene unas características que no creo tengan por ejemplo los alrededores de grandes ciudades o la España rural.
También indicas un detalle, yserien, que no creo del todo correcto: España no es casi pobre. Aunque sigue habiendo una zanja en el nivel de vida con respecto a la Europa occidental, sí se puede decir que "España va bien". Tú espera que haya una recisión económica fuerte y verás lo que pasaría con el tema inmigración y con algunos otros temas.

Básicamente creo que en todas partes cuecen habas (sé que ya lo he dicho antes) y creo que básicamente se puede ver si uno es racista con reflexiones tipo: 
"Cogería a este ...(rellenar con lo que se quiera) como empleado en mi tienda?", 
"¿Le alquilaría un piso?"
"¿Me gustaría que viviera un... en la puerta de al lado?"
"¿Me gustaría que mi hija/hermana saliera con un...?"

Ojo, no digo que el hecho de que digas que no a algunas de estas preguntas implique que seas necesariamente racista, pero creo que se puede hacer reflexiones interesantes uno mismo.

Respecto al tema de la Seguridad Social en Levante, leí un curioso artículo en Interviu. Nos quejamos de que vamos a los hospitales y están llenos de inmigrantes, pero los que de verdad pegan los clavadones a los hospitales son los turistas de países más ricos que acaban necesitando prótesis de titanio tras una caída "accidental" al caer del avión


----------



## Little_Little

heidita said:


> Pero bueno, little, ¿y dices que no quieres vivir como aquí'? El problema es que si yo fuera a trabajar en dicha empresa, me dirigirían las mismas palabras que a ti, o sea, ninguna. La gente es extremadamente distante en Alemania, nadie se besa, nadie se habla, la gente lleva al o mejor diez años trabajando juntos y aún se hablan de Usted....
> En fin, tu me dirás....
> 
> Eso no es racismo, eso es el carácter alemán. Que no te gusta, bueno. Pero no confundamos.


 
Buen miércoles!

He vivido en paises más al norte de Alemania, como Suecia, donde se supone que el carácter es todavía más frío, y nunca me sentí discriminada... Desgraciadamente no es sólo carácter alemán, almenos no el que hay aquí donde estoy yo... A la hora del té, todos se ríen, todos se hacen bromas, todos hablan mucho, pero a mi me tratan como si fuera una piedra, ni me miran...! Aclaro que se trata de la mayoría, de pongamos un 95%, hay también un par o tres de personas muy amables conmigo!

Y lo dicho, que conste que hablo alemán, como puedo, y intento intervenir como puedo en sus conversaciones, pero simplemente me contestan con monisílabos, eso si me contestan... Estoy de becaria, y desgraciadamente la mayoría de los becarios que conozco que están aquí como yo (en Alemania, no en mi empresa), están en mi situación, más o menos, si bien es verdad que algunos no hablán alemán...

Por otro lado, he conocido también a muchos alemanes que están en eprmanente contacto con ambiente internacional, sea por lo que sea, y estos no me han discriminado...

Conclusión: en general, con los alemanes que no tienen un especial contacto con ambiente internacional, me he sentido discriminada, y no por el hecho de ser española, sinó por ser extranjera... Y que conste que no iba en absoluto con prejuicios, he sido la primera en sorprenderme, y me sabe realmente mal...!


----------



## Little_Little

Hola a todos!

Por cierto, lo de discriminada en España por ser catalana no iba con mala intención para nadie, ni quería crear polémica. Todos sabemos que esto pasa, a veces, más de las que quisiéramos. Pero evidentemente, ni nunca, ni siempre...

Y lo dicho, que afortunadamente también hay muchísima gente que no me ha discriminado por ser catalana!

Que paséis buen puente! Aquí en Alemania no es fiesta...!

 Little_Little​


----------



## Maruja14

Little_Little said:


> Hola a todos!
> 
> Por cierto, lo de discriminada en España por ser catalana no iba con mala intención para nadie, ni quería crear polémica. Todos sabemos que esto pasa, a veces, más de las que quisiéramos. Pero evidentemente, ni nunca, ni siempre...
> 
> Y lo dicho, que afortunadamente también hay muchísima gente que no me ha discriminado por ser catalana!
> 
> Que paséis buen puente! Aquí en Alemania no es fiesta...!
> 
> 
> Little_Little​


 
No se trata de mala intención. Pero esto no es racismo ni nada similar. Cuando sales de tu lugar de origen, eres tú la que debe adaptarse a los demás y no al contrario.

El carácter alemán puede parecer un poco extraño pero son gente, en general, muy educada y muy amable. Piensa si es tu carácter el que no va con el de ellos y trata de adaptarte a él, no te limites a echar la culpa a los demás.

Esto no tiene nada que ver con el racismo, salvo que tú seas negra, que imagino que no.

Respecto a los catalanes en el resto de España, ocurre exactamente lo mismo. Yo soy de Madrid, una ciudad acostumbrada a recibir personas de todas partes y todo el mundo es bienvenido, incluidos los catalanes.

Ahora vivo en Sevilla, cualquiera que lleve mucho tiempo en Sevilla como yo, se habrá dado cuenta de que los sevillanos, en contra de lo que pueda parecer a primera vista, son bastante cerrados, no admiten fácilmente a los que somos de fuera. Es nuestro trabajo adaptarnos. Yo creo que yo lo he conseguido, después de llevarme unas cuantas decepciones por pensar que aquí la gente va a reaccionar lo mismo que en Madrid. Pero no me parecen ni peores, ni mejores que los demás. Tienen, sencillamente, su carácter propio.


----------



## pak1972

Hola, me parece que su artículo no tiene ningún rigor, simplificando y dando una visión de España que es sencillamente ridícula. 

Especialmente perplejo me he quedado con nuestro interés en 'blanquear' nuestros genes debido a la influencia árabe  Debe usted saber que en general los españoles somos una mezcla de multitud de pueblos que han 'pasado' (es un decir) por aquí: íberos, celtas, fenicios, griegos, romanos, suebos, visigodos, árabes, bereberes, etc, etc, etc. De modo que eso buscar la pureza de la raza blanca me parece una broma patética. Es difícil encontrar una nación, la española, que tenga tanta facilidad para asimilar nuevas costumbres, y por supuesto, exportar las propias a otros lugares.

Esto se lo dice un español, concretamente del sur de España, que vive desde hace unos años en Suecia, y aquí sí que están obsesionados con mantener sus genes nórdicos. Por cierto, debido a que soy blanquito de piel y tengo los ojos claros, me confunden con sueco a veces, pero en cuanto hablo la boca y ven que no soy 'uno de ellos' se nota que ya me han puesto la etiqueta de 'cabeza negra'. Lo que ocurre es que el racismo de los suecos es implícito y jamás lo reconocen abiertamente. Mientras que aquellos que son racistas en España no lo ocultan, es explícito, y por eso llama más la atención. 

Si quiere volver a intentar lo de escribir un ensayo con cierta calidad, y le animo a ello, empiece por tratar de entender la realidad de una de las naciones más influyentes que ha habido en la Historia. Le sugiero que empiece leyendo estas obras, que son consideradas clásicas:

- "España. Ensayo de Historia contemporánea" de Salvador de Madariaga.
- "España. Un enigma histórico" de Claudio Sánchez-Albornoz

También puede leer ensayos que tratan de España, de Marcelino Menéndez Pelayo. 

Después me cuenta qué le parece.
Un cordial saludo.


----------



## Dr. Quizá

El otro día leí un artículo con unos datos que vienen al caso:

http://www.elpais.com/articulo/espa...lincuencia/elpepuesp/20070206elpepunac_11/Tes



> En cambio, España registra el menor número de crímenes racistas de la UE, ya que sólo el 2% de los inmigrantes entrevistados aseguran haber sido víctimas, frente al 10% de media comunitaria o al 20% en Bélgica.


----------



## Dandee

"





Maruja14 said:


> No se trata de mala intención. Pero esto no es racismo ni nada similar. Cuando sales de tu lugar de origen, *eres tú la que debe adaptarse a los demás y no al contrario."*





Maruja14 said:


> Claro, los negros deben convertirse en blancos (tono blanco español), los sudacas deben transformarse en españoles de nacimiento, o sea todos los raros deben transformarse para no rechazados en España. ¡Que joder, en España no hay racismo es solo que hay ciertos extranjeros que son unos inadaptados de nacimiento!.
> 
> Dandee.


----------



## PABLO DE SOTO

¿es lo mismo discriminado que menospreciado o mal mirado?.

Discriminar según el DRAE es dar trato de inferioridad.

Yo he viajado por toda Europa,pero no no tengo la experiencia de haber vivido más de un mes en ningún país.
En ninguno me he sentido discriminado.Yo tengo ya una edad.No voy de mochilero e intento vestir como si estuviera en mi ciudad.No me disfrazo de turista,pago con tarjeta de crédito Oro (tengo un amigo que dice que el mejor modo para evitar problemas es la tarjeta Oro) o con otra de más "prestigio".
Hablo un inglés decente y con un acento indeterminado que no hace notar que soy español.
Nunca sentí que me discriminaran.
Solamente en Francia he notado un cierto desdén,un cierto menosprecio
Quizás como mi francés si denota que soy español...No lo sé.
Otros extranjeros me han dicho que han sentido lo mismo.

Recuerdo un país donde me sentí especialmente cómodo-Suecia-por las buenas maneras de la gente y fuera de Europa,Canadá.
Quizás porque yo no busco esa campechanía tan española y que a mi más bien me desagrada.

En cuanto a los extranjeros en España,( a europeos y norteamericanos,"los guiris" )sí los tratan a veces con desdén,como por si no hablar bien español fueran tontos.
Especialmente determinados camareros muy quemados,conductores de autobuses que se niegan a entender a los "guiris" no hacen el más mínimo esfuerzo y parece que les molestan.

Los orientales(chinos,japoneses etc) caen bien,pero algunos españoles los tratan como niños,como son pequeñitos y sonrientes,se les desdeña pero con cierta ternura.Como si fueran personas inocentes,sin malicia...recuerden aquello de "lo engañaron como a un chino"


Los latinos....hay de todo ,pero no son tratados precisamente como hermanos.Estos tienen que hacer un esfuerzo por demostrar que son honrados y buenas personas.
Es muy común eso de "España está siendo invadida por ecuatorianos y peruanos,esto no puede ser,pero a mi abuela la cuida una señora peruana encantadora".

Los magrebíes directamente son mal vistos.Razones históricas,costumbres distintas,influencia del fundamentalismo.No tienen buena prensa.

Esto son percepciones mías muy generales,hay excepciones sin duda,pero es lo que yo veo


----------



## heidita

Dandee said:


> Maruja14 said:
> 
> 
> 
> No se trata de mala intención. Pero esto no es racismo ni nada similar. Cuando sales de tu lugar de origen, *eres tú la que debe adaptarse a los demás y no al contrario."*
Click to expand...




> Claro, los negros deben convertirse en blancos (tono blanco español), los sudacas deben transformarse en españoles de nacimiento, o sea todos los raros deben transformarse para no ser rechazados en España. ¡Que joder, en España no hay racismo es solo que hay ciertos extranjeros que son unos inadaptados de nacimiento!.
> 
> Dandee.


 
Dandee, esta es una respuesta indigna. 

Como quedó claro , al parecer por todo el mundo menos por ti, Maruja no se refiere evidentemente al color de la piel. 

¡¡Vamos , para blanca, diría yo que _blanco nuclear_, yo!! (_blanco nuclear_ fue en mis días esto) ¡¡Vamos, y no precisamente por gusto!! Es más a partir de ahora a todos mis amigos del foro y españoles, no precisamente blanquitos, ya que siempre está tostados, nadie sabe como lo hacen ,los voy a despreciar. Da igual que yo viva en España y yo sería la que se tendría que adaptar. ¡¡Nada de esto!! ¡O blancos o nada! 

Vamos, para decir tonterías no me gana nadie. ¿Y a ti, Dandee?


----------



## Dandee

heidita said:


> [/u]
> 
> Dandee, esta es una respuesta indigna.
> 
> Como quedó claro , al parecer por todo el mundo menos por ti, Maruja no se refiere evidentemente al color de la piel.
> 
> ¡¡Vamos , para blanca, diría yo que _blanco nuclear_, yo!! (_blanco nuclear_ fue en mis días esto) ¡¡Vamos, y no precisamente por gusto!! Es más a partir de ahora a todos mis amigos del foro y españoles, no precisamente blanquitos, ya que siempre está tostados, nadie sabe como lo hacen ,los voy a despreciar. Da igual que yo viva en España y yo sería la que se tendría que adaptar. ¡¡Nada de esto!! ¡O blancos o nada!
> 
> Vamos, para decir tonterías no me gana nadie. ¿Y a ti, Dandee?


 
Yo tampoco me refiero exclusívamente al color de la piel, por eso también nombré a los sudacas, pero excluí a muchos de otros orígenes. 
La adaptación debe ser recíproca, tanto del que llega como del que recibe.
Mi comentario fue irónico pero no insultante.

Te sugiero no seguir incorporando frasesitas como esta en respuesta a los demás participantes: 
*"Vamos, para decir tonterías no me gana nadie. ¿Y a ti, Dandee?",* porque te expones demasiado y vamos a terminar conociéndote.

Y tienes razón, para decir tonterías no te gana nadie. Y a mí , ya que lo preguntas, me ganan entre otros, tú.

Saludos .
Dandee.


----------



## heidita

Dandee said:


> Y a mí , ya que lo preguntas, me ganan entre otros, tú.
> 
> Saludos .
> Dandee.


 
Ya ves, estimado Dandee, otra cosa en la que no estamos de acuerdo.


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Buenos días:


PABLO DE SOTO said:


> Solamente en Francia he notado un cierto desdén,un cierto menosprecio



No pongo en duda tu experiencia y soy perfectamente consciente del ambiente xenófobo y racista existente (conozco a unos cuantos: no es de oído) en Francia pero justamente no creo que se aplique a los españoles.

Tanto cuando vivía en Francia como ahora no he conocido jamás a ningún francés que no tuviera cierto cariño a los españoles y a su cultura.
Quiero por prueba la fidelidad de los veraneantes franceses, la cantidad de residentes franceses y del otro lado de los Pirineos la fácil adaptación de los españoles que han migrado.
En particular los artistas españoles siempre ha gozado de una prensa estupenda en Francia, muchos de mis amigos ven las "pelis" españoleas antes que nosotros (Alicante ciudad de provincia), unos cuantos actores españoles ha podido hacer carrera en Francia (Victoria Abril,  Sergi López, Juanjo Puigcorbé., Jean Reno que aunque sea francés reinvidica alto y claro su ascendencia española..).
No conozco el equivalente aquí.
Como curiosidad rara es la película francesa que no tenga una alusión a España (un personaje, una canción, un nombre, un cartel, una postal...).

Todo esto no quita que hayas podido tener una mala experiencia: esto no lo discuto.

Hasta luego


----------



## PABLO DE SOTO

Cintia&Martine said:


> Buenos días:
> 
> 
> No pongo en duda tu experiencia y soy perfectamente consciente del ambiente xenófobo y racista existente (conozco a unos cuantos: no es de oído) en Francia pero justamente no creo que se aplique a los españoles.
> 
> Tanto cuando vivía en Francia como ahora no he conocido jamás a ningún francés que no tuviera cierto cariño a los españoles y a su cultura.
> Quiero por prueba la fidelidad de los veraneantes franceses, la cantidad de residentes franceses y del otro lado de los Pirineos la fácil adaptación de los españoles que han migrado.
> En particular los artistas españoles siempre ha gozado de una prensa estupenda en Francia, muchos de mis amigos ven las "pelis" españoleas antes que nosotros (Alicante ciudad de provincia), unos cuantos actores españoles ha podido hacer carrera en Francia (Victoria Abril, Sergi López, Juanjo Puigcorbé., Jean Reno que aunque sea francés reinvidica alto y claro su ascendencia española..).
> No conozco el equivalente aquí.
> Como curiosidad rara es la película francesa que no tenga una alusión a España (un personaje, una canción, un nombre, un cartel, una postal...).
> 
> Todo esto no quita que hayas podido tener una mala experiencia: esto no lo discuto.
> 
> Hasta luego


 

Me han comentado que efectivamente,en los últimos años,España está de moda y coincide con lo que tú cuentas.
Mi experiencia no es de ningún problema con nadie en concreto,pero sí en notar esa sequedad ,ese desdén,concretamente en Paris,hace ya unos años,quizás antes de que España se pusiera de moda.

También es cierto que en Paris viví durante un mes en casa de una familia,cuyo padre explicaba a sus hijos pequeños que los españoles éramos como ellos,cristianos,europeos,sin duda para que sus hijos no pensaran que éramos de "más abajo"


----------



## DickHavana

Siempre he oído que respecto a Francia, París es plato aparte, y quizás la condición de metrópoli con mucha emigración unida al turismo masificado ha hecho que allí abunde la gente despectiva con el de fuera. Yo también he oído a muchos españoles que señalan que te tratan con cierto desdén, pero en cierto modo creo que es el mismo desdén con el que en España se trata a menudo a los portugueses o a los marroquíes, por ejemplo. Quizás ha sido uno de los motivos por los que con todas las veces que he ido a Francia, jamás he puesto un pie en París.

En cuanto al resto de Francia, he viajado a menudo con un francés de parvulario y en general he visto de todo, gente encantadora hasta la extenuación y gente que tendía a mirarte hacia abajo, pero  este último gesto lo he visto en general más entre provincianos de mediana edad que entre gente de las ciudades, por ejemplo (también es cierto que siempre me he movido por zonas turísticas de la costa). De todas formas el francés tiene esa forma exageradamente encantadora de tratarse que creo sirve para camuflar muchas cosas. Sí me llamó la atención que en mi último veraneo en Hendaye, con mi hijo con apenas dos añitos y  después de casi dos semanas en un camping de 5 estrellas, si bien caía simpático a todo el mundo y toda la gente tenía una mirada y una sonrisa para él, los únicos chiquillos que se acercaban a jugar con él eran de origen argelino (por el nombre supuse que eran judíos).

En cuanto a lo que señala Pablo de Soto sobre los países escandinavos, yo tuve una percepción parecida viajando a mi aire por Noruega  (si no fuera por mi altura paso por uno de ellos). Notaba esa sensación de ser bien recibido de un modo que no he percibido en sitios como Suiza o Alemania. Y sin embargo, conocí a un muchacho catalán que llevaba varios años allí y que me dijo algo parecido a lo que aporta aquí pak1972, es decir, que en el fondo sí hay cierto racismo encubierto, incluso aunque parezcas tan nórdico como ellos.  Ya no hablemos si no te les pareces: tuve la oportunidad de moverme varios días por un barrio de Oslo donde abundaban los pakistaníes y somalíes y allí la desconfianza era más que evidente.

Creo que continuamente estamos hablando de un fenómeno que es internacional y que es la percepción respecto al que viene de un país más pobre. He oído experiencias de gente española que en su día emigró a Suiza o Alemania en todos los sentidos. Y en todos los sentidos oigo hablar aquí a los latinoamericanos (el tema islámico tiene más matices). Esa sensación siempre se acaba intuyendo cuando vas a un país de Europa más rico que el tuyo. 

Pocas situaciones he vivido tan raras como estar de vacaciones en Suiza, gastarme un pastón en subir en teleférico a una montaña a 3000 m. de altitud, entrar en el self-service, que estaba en esos momentos vacío, y ver cómo la propietaria nos seguía continuamente con la mirada a mi mujer y a mí (nuestro aspecto era de lo más normal) como si fuéramos a robar algo (supongo que pensaba que escaparíamos lanzándonos al vacío ). Estar en una librería, reirnos entre nosotros de una tontería y ver cómo toda la gente de alrededor se volvía a mirarnos con desconfianza. O pasar la frontera con Austria y ver cómo los aduaneros austriacos ponían patas arriba un coche español (matrícula de Barcelona) en el que iba un matrimonio de mediana edad de aspecto de lo más normal, mientras a mí, que iba en un coche de alquiler de matrícula suiza, tras saludarles con un "guten morgen" bastante apurado, me sonrieron y me dejaron pasar sin pedirme ningún papel.

También recuerdo moverme hace años por la Costa Azul con un vehículo matrícula de Navarra (NA). En Monaco tuvimos un par de experiencias con la policía de allí particularmente desagradables (por pararme a preguntarles algo y por una maniobra errónea) y alguien me dijo que quizás confundieron nuestra matrícula con la de Nápoles, que por aquel entonces era muy fácil de confundir ya que las matrículas italianas y españolas eran muy similares.

En fin, que lo que no acabo de entender es por qué abundan tanto y tienen tanto éxito los hilos sobre racismo en España y no veo un solo hilo en todo el foro sobre racismo en Dinamarca, en Letonia o en Swazilandia, que en todos los sitios cuecen habas y reto al que sea a que me demuestre lo contrario.


----------



## Maruja14

Dandee said:


> Claro, los negros deben convertirse en blancos (tono blanco español), los sudacas deben transformarse en españoles de nacimiento, o sea todos los raros deben transformarse para no rechazados en España. ¡Que joder, en España no hay racismo es solo que hay ciertos extranjeros que son unos inadaptados de nacimiento!.
> 
> Dandee.


 
Me parece absurdo lo que dices. Veo que no has leído lo que he puesto. Mira la frase que he puesto "eso no es racismo salvo que tú seas negra". 

No he dicho que nadie se tenga que transformar en lo que no es, lo único que se me ha ocurrido decir es que cuando tú vas a un sitio te tienes que adaptar a la forma de vida y al carácter de la gente orignaria de ese sitio. Yo he vivido en Irlanda estupendamente, ahora en Sevilla muy bien también y nunca he pensado que sean los demás los que se tienen que adaptar a mi modo de ver las cosas. Claro, que es un punto de vista personal.

Hay quien piensa que es perfecto y que son los demás los que se tienen que adaptar a él, supongo que la mayoría de la gente del país que en el que viven pensarán de otra forma y por eso nunca se sentirán integrados. En fin, cada uno puede optar entre acomodarse a los demás y sentirse querido o seguir con sus costumbres y que los demás no le quieran ni ver.

Eso me vale para catalanes en Madrid, madrileños en Sevilla o extremeños en Murcia. También me vale para sudamericanos (me horroriza la palabra sudaca porque es absolutamente despectiva y yo nunca la usaría) en cualquier lugar de España e incluso alemanes, a pesar de que su "blanco" no tenga nada que ver con el nuestro.


----------



## heidita

Maruja14 said:


> incluso alemanes, a pesar de que su "blanco" no tenga nada que ver con el nuestro.


 
Suscribo todo lo dicho por Maruja y puede que alguien difiera , pero de esto último no hay la más mínima duda.


----------



## GONTA

brookey86 said:


> El racismo es algo que es ambos presente y también desconocido... Pero también existen los actos abiertos del racismo que muchos de nosotros estudiantes americanos, especialmente los del color, han experimentado de primera mano durante el viaje. La verdad es que el racismo es un problema grande en España de hoy, y existe más aquí que la mayoría de los otros países europeos. En este ensayo yo intentaré explicar que creo que existe este racismo debido al estado delicado de España como país europeo blanco, y a su deseo de ser visto por el mundo como una de las naciones blancas poderosas de Europa occidental. Creo que podemos atribuir este deseo directamente a la historia de los moros y las colonias latinoamericanas de España, y el gran aumento en la inmigración de hoy. A causa de estes, los españoles siempre han descriminado contra gente de color por casi toda historia, y hoy en día podemos ver que los inmigrantes sufren discriminación desigual debido al color diferente de la piel.


Yo hasta ahora he leido este post y no he leido todas las respuestas que BROOKEY86 ha recibido, pero yo sólo quería enfocarme en _la forma_, no en el fondo de su artículo pues hay partes donde la redacción está malísima; no lo leí todo, sólo me quedé en el primer párrafo ya citado arriba.
"El racismo es algo que es ambos presente y también desconocido"??? quizás, el racismo está presente, pero algunas veces no es tan claro (tan obvio, no sé, otra redacción).
los actos abiertos de racismo que...HEMOS experimentado
 
luego creo que sonaría mejor "que creo que este racismo EXISTE..."
 
los españoles siempre han DISCRIMINADO (no descriminado) a gente de color DURANTE casi toda la historia..
 
"y hoy en día podemosver que los inmigrantes SUFREN DISCRIMINACIÓN DESIGUAL debido.." ¿un trato desigual? ¿o una discriminación desigual, a unos más, a unos menos, qué es lo que querías decir?
bueno, solamente... 
a ver si nos contás cómo te calificaron. Saludos.


----------



## momax

Yo soy estado unidense, con desendencia mexicana, y por supuesto española.   Existe descriminación por el color en todo México, Estados Unidos y España, etc. La familia  de mi madre es mas blanca que morena , y los comentarios son descaradamente racistas.  Es obvio que prefieren  que alguien sea blanco, y no parezca indio. La familia de mi esposo es igual! Cuando le comente a mi suegra que estaba trabajando con niños en su mayoría de Michoacán, y que después de educación fisica el salón "apestaba", inmediatamente me dijo que era porque la gente morena "olía mas mal."  Es una tragedia humana, y lo unico que podemos hacer es arreglar nuestras propias familias, no descriminar nosotros mismos, ni permitir que otros lo hagan en nuestras caras, a ningun grupo, ni por pobres, ni por prietos, ni por gordos, o por  viejos, y enseñar a nuestos hijos a hacer lo mismo. Es mi humilde opinión.


----------



## DickHavana

Cintia&Martine said:


> En particular los artistas españoles siempre ha gozado de una prensa estupenda en Francia, muchos de mis amigos ven las "pelis" españoleas antes que nosotros (Alicante ciudad de provincia), unos cuantos actores españoles ha podido hacer carrera en Francia (Victoria Abril,  Sergi López, Juanjo Puigcorbé., Jean Reno que aunque sea francés reinvidica alto y claro su ascendencia española..).
> * No conozco el equivalente aquí*.




¿Cómo que no?
¿Y qué pasa con Marlene Morreau?


----------



## PABLO DE SOTO

DickHavana said:


> ¿Cómo que no?
> ¿Y qué pasa con Marlene Morreau?


 
Jajaja,me parece que a las chicas no les cae muy bien Marlène Morreau.

Pero,en general es cierto que los personajes públicos franceses no tienen muy buena imagen en España,ni políticos,ni artistas,ni escritores.

Seguro que hay excepciones,pero de todos los que me vienen a la cabeza,solo se me ocurre Zidane,que tiene una gran imagen,a pesar de ser francés de origen argelino,reuniendo dos nacionalidades que no son de las más apreciadas entre los españoles.
Algo habrá que hacer entre todos.
Cultura y más cultura,quizás.


----------



## DickHavana

PABLO DE SOTO said:


> Pero,en general es cierto que los personajes públicos franceses no tienen muy buena imagen en España,ni políticos,ni artistas,ni escritores..




Quizás el problema es que la élite cultural francesa es demasiado refinada y selecta y vuela demasiado alto para una cultura como la nuestra que suele estar más cerca "del patatal". Por eso de Francia sólo triunfan en general los "productos de la huerta": Marlene Morreau, Brigitte Bardot, Alain Delon (para ellas)...


----------



## PABLO DE SOTO

DickHavana said:


> Quizás el problema es que la élite cultural francesa es demasiado refinada y selecta y vuela demasiado alto para una cultura como la nuestra que suele estar más cerca "del patatal". Por eso de Francia sólo triunfan en general los "productos de la huerta": Marlene Morreau, Brigitte Bardot, Alain Delon (para ellas)...


 
Y Georgie Dann ¿se escribe así? que triunfó mucho,aunque su imagen no es exactamente buena,sino más bien "freaky" y no sé si es conocido en Francia.


----------



## DickHavana

PABLO DE SOTO said:


> Y Georgie Dann ¿se escribe así? que triunfó mucho,aunque su imagen no es exactamente buena,sino más bien "freaky" y no sé si es conocido en Francia.



jajaja, me temo que a ese lo deportaron de Francia.

A veces parece que de todas las posibles variantes por las que Francia ha podido ser a lo largo de la Historia un ejemplo de civilización y de avance hacia Europa para este país, de todas esas posibles variantes, en España parece que sólo triunfó la de la liberación "sexuá". 

Por cierto, a ver si empezamos a deportar nosotros a Francia a toda esta nueva hornada de famosillos que padecemos aquí. Porque al hilo de todo esto me estaba acordando de una reciente intervención de nuestra "Brigitte Bardot del patatal", Belén Esteban, en la que decía, con uno de esos mohines tan enternecedoramente hortelanos que le caracterizan: "Voulez-vous coucher avec moi *sexuá*?" 

Y es que mola vivir tan pegados a Francia. Se nos pega lo mejor.


----------



## DickHavana

Estos días en los que desde determinados sectores se insiste tanto en cómo debería actuar "el buen español" (creo que cualquiera que viva en España sabe a qué me refiero), mi mujer y yo hemos recordado una sutil anécdota referente al "español de pro". Para entender esto, y aunque nunca lo haya ocultado, debería empezar matizando que yo me considero vasco y mi sentimiento de españolidad está bajo cero, mientras que mi mujer es murciana y se siente española (sin que ello le impulse a enarbolar banderas, sean constitucionales, pre-constitucionales, pre-paleolíticas o lo que sea). Nuestra relación, curiosamente, ha chocado siempre más a la gente que se considera "españolista" que a la gente de mi entorno que no se siente española (tan malo no es el lobo como lo pintan). Nuestros debates son continuos, y por cuanto hemos conocido dos puntos de vista sobre las cosas bastante opuestos, bastante constructivos. Bueno, al hecho.

Hace unos 3 años, teniendo mi chiquillo unos 8 meses, hicimos un emotivo viaje en coche cruzando la antigua Yugoslavia. De los pocos o muchos viajes que haya podido hacer a lo largo de mi vida, es uno de los cuales guardo más grandes recuerdos y emociones, por cuanto hace quince años, en plenas guerras yugoslavas,  estuve tentado de dejarlo todo e ir allí con una ONG. Finalmente no lo hice (la economía manda) y fue siempre mi espinita clavada. 

Bien. En una de nuestras paradas durante ese viaje fuimos a parar a Mostar, ciudad de la Herzegovina  donde los enfrentamientos entre católicos y musulmanes durante la guerra fueron muy cruentos y donde las tropas españolas tienen desde entonces uno de sus más importantes enclaves en la zona. Cuando llegamos hacía apenas dos semanas que había sido inaugurado el nuevo puente sobre el río, exquisitamente patrocinado por Red Bull (te da alas). Aquel día las tropas españolas estaban de permiso y durante las varias horas que pululamos por la ciudad encontramos de continuo a gente de la Legión que al oírnos hablar español, se arrimaban curiosos  a preguntarnos qué hacíamos por allí. Recuerdo que hablamos bastante rato con un simpático gallego con acento andaluz (cosas de le Legión, supongo ) que nos franqueó la entrada gratuita a una mezquita (cosa que nos creó cierto duelo, no habríamos tenido ningún inconveniente en pagar entrada, y más habida cuenta de lo necesitado de dinero que estaba ese país y lo barato que nos salía al cambio: de hecho recuerdo que el religioso que controlaba la entrada a la mezquita se quedó bastante cariacontecido tras oír la argumentación de nuestro "caballero legionario" para que nos dejara entrar gratis).

Al grano. Cuando salíamos de la ciudad, mientras ojeábamos las tiendas de la calle turística (la que atravesaba el puente), recalamos en una tienda en la que vi un fez turco y se lo puse a mi chiquillo. Le venía grande y no se lo compré. Mi mujer se había quedado fuera, y le vi hablando con alguien de mediana edad que supuse militar español. Lástima que no oí la conversación. Era un capitán, y por lo visto cuando yo le colocaba el gorro turco al chiquillo le comentó a mi mujer algo del tipo "No le pongais eso al crío, hombre". Mi mujer no suele entrar a trapo en este tipo de cosas, yo sí, y me penó no haberlo oído para poder darle una buena contestación. Veías en sus palabras la concepción del "español de pro", el "caballero legionario" que consideraría denigrante y humillante colocarse un gorro musulmán en la cabeza, como si tu cerebro se fuera a infectar por el hecho de ponerte un gorro de lo que seguro consideraba una mentalidad inferior (en ese sentido, el soldado gallego-andaluz nos había puesto ya bastante al día). Ese tipo de mentalidades son lamentablemente  más abundantes en este país de lo que nos gustaría creer.

Saludos


----------



## chics

DickHavana said:


> Quizás el problema es que la élite cultural francesa es demasiado refinada y selecta y vuela demasiado alto para una cultura como la nuestra que suele estar más cerca "del patatal". Por eso de Francia sólo triunfan en general los "productos de la huerta": Marlene Morreau, Brigitte Bardot, Alain Delon (para ellas)...


 
También hay actores y actrices actuales: la Deneuve, Depardieu (padre e hijo - vean "Amor, curiosidad, Prozac y dudas"), Emmanuelle Beart, Jean Reno, Audrey Tatou...

Música para todos los gustos: Johnny Halliday (¡ah! ya no...), Jean-Michel Jarre, Yann Tiersen, Sergent Garcia, Carla Bruni, Mano Negra (Manu Chao no  ), Jaques Brel, Edith Piaf...

De mar y aire: Jaques Custeau y Yann Arthus-Bertrand.

De letras: Amelie Nothomb, Anna Gavalda, Albert Camus...

...y el ex-novio de Elsa Anka, que le tiraba de la coleta en directo en un programa.


----------



## DickHavana

chics said:


> También hay actores y actrices actuales: la Deneuve, Depardieu (padre e hijo - vean "Amor, curiosidad, Prozac y dudas"), Emmanuelle Beart, Jean Reno, Audrey Tatou...
> 
> Música para todos los gustos: Johnny Halliday (¡ah! ya no...), Jean-Michel Jarre, Yann Tiersen, Sergent Garcia, Carla Bruni, Mano Negra (Manu Chao no  ), Jaques Brel, Edith Piaf...
> 
> De mar y aire: Jaques Custeau y Yann Arthus-Bertrand.
> 
> De letras: Amelie Nothomb, Anna Gavalda, Albert Camus...
> 
> ...y el ex-novio de Elsa Anka, que le tiraba de la coleta en directo en un programa.



Por supuesto, chics, pero reconóceme que si enseñaras esta lista por la calle, el 90% de la gente sería incapaz de reconocer a más de 5 de los que citas.


----------



## chics

Aaah, bueno... 

Patatal por patatal :

No todos los franceses saben quien es Juanjo Puigcorbé, ni conocen al único director de cine en castellano: Almodóvar.

Saben que la chica morena esa que anuncia laca es la hermana de Mónica Cruz, y unos pocos saben que se llama Pe. Los actores-cantantes (sí, hacen conciertos) de la serie _Un paso adelante_ (_Un, dos, tres_, en francés) son los únicos actores conocidos, en particular Miguel Ángel Muñoz. 
Ah! y ahora también Pablo Puyol, que sale en todos los _¡Hola!_ como nuevo novio de la hermana de la princesa Leticia.

Los demás cantantes españoles conocidos son: Julio Iglesias, Shakira, Juanes y Ricky Martin.

A mí me encanta Marlene...


----------



## ernest_

Para poner un ejemplo de lo que hablábamos, hoy he oído un reportaje de la manifestación del PP en Madrid del sábado pasado, en Catalunya Radio. El periodista se acerca a un manifestante y le pregunta algo. Esto es el diálogo que sigue a continuación:

-¿De dónde eres, primero?
-De Cataluña Radio.
-No hablo con los catalanes. Fuera.
-¿Por qué no?
-Porque yo soy español.

El corte de voz se puede escuchar aquí (minuto 2:40):
http://audios.catradio.cat/multimedia/mp3/5/1/1173697826515.mp3

Eso no deja de ser una anécdota, pero yo creo que es indicativo de que en este país hay un sentimiento latente contra ciertas comunidades. No digo que sea racismo, porque no lo es, ni que sea unidireccional, pero es un hecho que existe. Yo no creo que cosas así puedan ocurrir en otros países por el estilo, como el Reino Unido, Francia o Alemania.


----------



## heidita

ernest_ said:


> Yo no creo que cosas así puedan ocurrir en otros países por el estilo, como el Reino Unido, Francia o Alemania o España.


 
Ni creo que ocurran en España. 

De cualquier manera, esto no es una página de política, creo yo. Se hablaba de racismo y tú mencionas específicamente un determinado grupo político. 

¿Quieres decir o insinuar que la gente de determinados grupos políticos son más "racistas" que otros? De todas formas, no creo que esto tenga cabida aquí. 

Se hablaba de racismo por regiones, algo que no creo que exista. 

Es posible y probable , sin embargo, que evidentemente la gente pueda dar más señales de racismo donde más diferentes razas haya. En Madrid hace muy poco no había casi ninguna persona negra, sin embargo en Cataluña sí. Siempre se ha dado en esa tierra más rechazo hacia los negros, árabes, marroquíes etc por el simple hecho de que había más. 

Ahora hay también gente de África en Madrid, lugar principal de destino de los que han venido en "cayuco", y también se produce rechazo. Y no por el color de su piel, sino por los problemas que conlleva vivir con personas de otra cultura, sin dinero, sin trabajo........


----------



## DickHavana

Creo que tiene perfecta cabida aquí el comentario de Ernest. Aunque no esté claro si se puede considerar racismo, desde el momento que te insultan o desprecian por tu origen, creo que está bastante relacionado. Desde el momento que se le niega a alguien la palabra porque no es "español", "buen español", etc., estamos hablando de "odio al diferente" y cosas parecidas.

Y sí, hablemos claro: es una realidad. Es un hecho afortunadamente muy limitado, pero sí hay gente que tiene ese tipo de reacciones con la gente de origen vasco o catalán. Que esa gente se decante por una posición política determinada es al margen: será que se encuentra más cómoda con esa opción.

Si empezamos con "esto tiene que ver con la política y está fuera de lugar" cuando oímos algo que no nos gusta, acabaremos no pudiendo hablar de nada.

Saludos


----------



## DickHavana

chics said:


> A mí me encanta Marlene...




Creo que sobre eso poco te vamos a discutir, chics.


----------



## ernest_

heidita said:


> Ni creo que ocurran en España.
> 
> De cualquier manera, esto no es una página de política, creo yo. Se hablaba de racismo y tú mencionas específicamente un determinado grupo político.
> 
> ¿Quieres decir o insinuar que la gente de determinados grupos políticos son más "racistas" que otros? De todas formas, no creo que esto tenga cabida aquí.


 
He mencionado el grupo político, el PP, que es la organización que convocó oficialmente la manifestación, para explicar el contexto en que esto sucedió, lo cual me parece acertado o incluso necesario. No sé qué pretendes diciendo que mi mensaje no tiene cabida en este hilo, cuando lo único que hecho es aportar una prueba documental de lo que otros ya han comentado anteriormente: actidues xenófobas hacía gente de determinadas regiones.



> Se hablaba de racismo por regiones, algo que no creo que exista.


 Hay un señor, por lo menos uno, que ha hecho una declaración pública de xenofobia contra los catalanes. No ha dicho que no hablaba con los catalanes de derechas, o los de izquierdas, o los independentistas, o los unionistas, ha dicho que no hablaba con los catalanes, independientemente de sus posiciones políticas, metiéndolos a todos en el mismo saco. Por tanto se trata de un caso evidente de xenofobia, y si no ya me explicarás qué es.



> Es posible y probable , sin embargo, que evidentemente la gente pueda dar más señales de racismo donde más diferentes razas haya. En Madrid hace muy poco no había casi ninguna persona negra, sin embargo en Cataluña sí. Siempre se ha dado en esa tierra más rechazo hacia los negros, árabes, marroquíes etc por el simple hecho de que había más.


Esto sí que es off-topic.

Saludos.


----------



## San

ernest_ said:


> He mencionado el grupo político, el PP, que es la organización que convocó oficialmente la manifestación, para explicar el contexto en que esto sucedió, lo cual me parece acertado o incluso necesario. No sé qué pretendes diciendo que mi mensaje no tiene cabida en este hilo, cuando lo único que hecho es aportar una prueba documental de lo que otros ya han comentado anteriormente: actidues xenófobas hacía gente de determinadas regiones.



Ya no lo seguía, pero creo recordar que el hilo iba sobre los problemas de racismo experimentados por una estudiante afroamericana en España, algo más bien social y cultural que político, y que ella achacaba al sentimiento de impureza de los españoles en lo relativo a su raza blanca y se remontaba a la historia para justificar esa apreciación.

Si estamos hablando ahora del PP y el tema catalán, no sé si es off topic o no, pero desde luego la discusión ha derivado mucho.

Aunque por otra parte no creo que pueda extrañar a nadie, porque a medida que un hilo se alarga la probabilidad de que acaben saliendo a colación "los catalanes" tiende a uno.


----------



## Fernando

Aunque no dudo de que haya elementos como el que menciona ECataluña Radio, yo ESTUVE en la manifestación, en la que había señeras (valencianas y catalanas), sin que nadie les dijese nada.

Por supuesto, las predominantes eran las españolas (era de lo que iba la manifestación).

Por cierto, no había ninguna de Madrid.


----------



## ernest_

San said:


> Ya no lo seguía, pero creo recordar que el hilo iba sobre los problemas de racismo experimentados por una estudiante afroamericana en España, algo más bien social y cultural que político, y que ella achacaba al sentimiento de impureza de los españoles en lo relativo a su raza blanca y se remontaba a la historia para justificar esa apreciación.



Tienes razón. Me había confundido con otro hilo que iba de "racismo regional". Este va de "racismo extra-Estatal".


----------



## San

ernest_ said:


> Tienes razón. Me había confundido con otro hilo que iba de "racismo regional". Este va de "racismo extra-Estatal".



Si hacen falta más hilos puedo abrir uno sobre el racismo Sevilla-Betis 
A mandar.


----------



## DickHavana

San said:


> Si hacen falta más hilos puedo abrir uno sobre el racismo Sevilla-Betis



Ese tema, como otros relacionados con militancias y RHs futboleros,  se debería llevar directamente a la oficina de las Fuerzas de Pacificación de la ONU 

Saludos


----------



## DickHavana

Fernando said:


> Aunque no dudo de que haya elementos como el que menciona ECataluña Radio, yo ESTUVE en la manifestación, en la que había señeras (valencianas y catalanas), sin que nadie les dijese nada.
> *
> Por supuesto, las predominantes eran las españolas (era de lo que iba la manifestación)*..



Nadie duda que con los valencianos, catalanes y vascos "con sentido común y carné de  buenos españoles" no se iba a meter nadie. 

Me explico: tú mismo lo dices: la manifestación iba de ESO. Si las banderas autonómicas estaban al servicio de recalcar la ESPAÑOLIDAD de esos territorios, estaban bien vistas. Pero llega un órgano de comunicación de alguien que se percibe como enemigo por el mero hecho de ser catalán y la respuesta de un señor (todos sabemos que compartida por unos cuantos elementos (por supuesto, no todos, ojo)) es responder con agresividad y exclusión. Nadie dice que no pueda pasar en otros sitios. Pero pretender decir que esas cosas no suceden en España más de lo que deberían, sería una estupidez (y no malinterpretemos, yo no digo que tú lo hayas dicho, Fernando).

Un saludo


----------



## aleCcowaN

El primer día que puse pie fuera de mi hemisferio, fue en Madrid, e iba caminando con un amigo argentino residente por una calle concurrida y se me acerca un vagabundo, rubión y de rostro de corte triangular, quien me pide fuego (lumbre o cómo se diga) a lo cual accedo, por lo que me contesta "Ezkerrik asko!", a lo que mi amigo replica rápidamente "¡Gracias!¿No?" y el vagabundo responde igual de rápido "¡Mil!". Yo, que me sentía viendo una película cuya trama no conocía, le pedí explicaciones a mi amigo sobre qué había sido todo ese diálogo, y me explicó "te agradeció en vasco" y yo le pregunté sobre cuál era el problema, y me dijo "en Madrid tiene que hablar castellano". Yo le pregunté por qué se enganchaba en esos problemas internos y me dijo como había sufrido al ir en auto a San Sebastián y no encontrarla porque los letreros decían Donostia. Allí comencé a percibir todas las tensiones regionales y el racismo imperante en España. Aprendí rápidamente a saludar diciendo "buenos días" en los comercios, porque si decía "buen día" automáticamente ubicaban mi nacionalidad y en un tercio de las circunstancias (en Madrid) era tratado con brusquedad y desconfianza. Al contrario, en Tarragona tenía que saludar con "buen día" porque así me ubicaban rápidamente y no me imponían la regla de contestarme en catalán, que ya me costaba bastante con entender el acento y el vocabulario del castellano de España. Diría que en mi experiencia las tensiones raciales-nacionales en España se palpan, son corpóreas. Eso sí, no son tan graves como parecen, y además se manifiestan con libertad. De hecho prefiero la manifestación desembozada de incomodidad racial que se ejercita en España (el señor que no habla con catalanes porque él es español) y no la corrección política de otras naciones. Tengo que decir que cualquier problema racial o regional en España es visible y manifiesto, y que la realidad es igual o mejor que lo que se oye. En otras partes de Europa y América del Norte se impone el silencio, y aunque todo parezca correr con "normalidad" nunca se sabe bien lo que la gente piensa en realidad. Una cosa se puede afirmar: Si en España hay racismo, está todo a la vista. Que aprendan los demás, pues cuándo sanó alguien el padecer de su alma callando o reprimiéndose.

Supongo que nuestro amigo estadounidense que inició este hilo sufrió esas discriminaciones de manera abierta (discriminación doble, por ser negro y además yanqui) y acostumbrado a la corrección política imperante en su país, con la ocultación de todo este tema, habrá colegido de los indicios que el racismo subyacente en España es notorio. Probablemente su propio esquema nacional le haya hecho inferir cosas que no son, o que al menos no son como parecen. Personalmente, el haberme sentido un poquito diferente y eventualmente discriminado -y muchas más veces haber sentido una corriente de simpatía hacia mí- me sirvió mucho, de lo contrario no me hubiera sentido "viajado", porque si viajar es sólo mudar de lugar y no de prejuicios, para eso me quedaba en casa.


----------



## DickHavana

De acuerdo con lo que dices,pero no creo que la cosa sea tan bonita como comentas. Al menos a nivel de fricciones entre determinadas regiones (o pueblos, o como quieras llamarlos) la cosa tiende a extralimitarse demasiado, al generalizarse haciendo que las fricciones políticas traspasen el entendimiento entre personas, y últimamente se está tendiendo a cargar demasiado la espita cuando incluso desde medios de comunicación importantes se ha llevado a esa generalización haciendo que pague el pueblo por el político (promoción de boicots, etc). Aparte del impulso que algunos políticos están haciendo desde todos los lados para encargarse de exacerbar a la gente. Actualmente vivo en una zona de Navarra no vascófona y entre todos se están encargando de que a ratos el ambiente se vuelva irrespirable.

Ni te imaginas la de cosas que he tenido que oír a lo largo de mi vida por el mero hecho de que mi nombre y apelllidos son claramente vascos. Ni te imaginas los comentarios denigratorios que he oído por parte de gente que se pretendía, supongo, democrática, y casi casi establecía que yo estaba imposibilitado para serlo. Ni te imaginas las cosas que te puede decir un policía cuando con 19 años te paran por hacer una gamberrada tonta (colarse en un tren) con un grupo de amigos y descubren que TÚ eres vasco ("Tú, la próxima vez, dos metrallazos y a la vía"). Ese tipo de cosas (no se darán cuenta en la vida) han hecho que muchos estemos reacios a determinados enfoques que se hacen sobre España, máxime si se empeñan en decir, como algunos, cómo debe ser "un buen español", cómo debe ser "un español sensato"... Nos conocemos el cuento. Jamás se darán cuenta que los que nos sentimos de determinada manera no lo somos porque nos hayan educado para pensar así, sino que nuestras ideas las hemos ido adquiriendo en la mayoría de los casos por rechazo a lo que ellos representaban y nos intentaban imponer.

Todavía hoy hay gente incluso en este foro que se permite corregirme porque en mi "location" he puesto Nafarroa en euskera en lugar de Navarra, como si no pudiera poner en mi perfil lo que me dé la gana, y más precisamente en un foro de idiomas.

¿Sabes que uno de los países que menos he pisado en mis vacaciones es precisamente España? ¿Sabes por qué? Hace años me harté de que cada vez que alguien te cogía confianza te preguntaba con mejor o peor fortuna sobre cómo era lo del País Vasco. Aparte de dejar claro docenas de veces que estabas contra ETA le dabas tu punto de vista, que lógicamente se alejaba del suyo por cuanto tu perspectiva era la del que vive en medio del meollo y la suya la del que recibe una información por parte de los medios, más o menos decantada y tergivesada dependiendo del medio (no somos tontos, ¿verdad?). Bien, te dabas cuenta de que no lo entenderían (o no lo querrían entender) en la vida. Encima te quedabas con la amarga sensación de que para esa gente, por mucho que lo negaras, eras medio-etarra o algo así. No hace tantos años de eso, y me costó unos cuantos años volver a pisar el país si no era por motivos de trabajo.

Ya he dicho más de una vez que mi mujer es murciana. Mis visitas allí son como el rayo. Soy como el Rodríguez de la familia. Voy siempre para un par de días como mucho y estoy con su familia más directa y con algún amiguete que me he hecho. Al principio recuerdo alguna comida familiar en la que algún tío lejano que no había pisado el País Vasco en la vida se ponía a pontifizar sobre nuestros problemas desde su punto de vista de español integrista y obviamente la cosa acababa como el rosario de la aurora. No voy a hablar de las constantes puyas de determinados "amigos" de mi mujer (bueno, la verdad es que a día de hoy son "ex-amigos" )

En fin, que no estoy muy optimista sobre este tema en particular. Cuando a falta de buenos argumentos se utiliza el insulto, el rechazo y el rencor, el resultado nunca será bueno. Y si bien creo que el pueblo español (incluyo a todos) está lo suficiente maduro para no picar el anzuelo y caer en estúpidas guerras, sí creo que aquí hay demasiadas cosas que no sanaron bien y se están estimulando las opciones de rechazo, las integristas, más que las integradoras.

Ya he comentado por activa y por pasiva que no creo que España sea más racista que otros países, pero esa cualidad de "hablar de todo, aun sin saber" y de expresar con naturalidad lo que se piensa, que puede crear falsas impresiones en gente de fuera, tiende a estropearlo todo cuando lo que tocas son países, regiones o pueblos enfrentados


----------



## faranji

_Los españoles son el testimonio irrecusable de la teoría de Darwin, pues más que hombres semejan simios poco menos bestias que el gorila [...] su mirada sólo revela idiotismo y brutalidad. _

_La fisionomía del bizkaino es inteligente y noble; la del español inexpresiva y adusta. El bizkaino es nervudo y ágil; el español es flojo y torpe. El bizkaino es inteligente y hábil para toda clase de trabajos; el español es corto de inteligencia y carece de maña para los trabajos más sencillos. _


Son palabras de Sabino Arana, fundador del Partido Nacionalista Vasco, inventor de la _ikurrin_, la bandera oficial del país vasco, y líder poco menos que espiritual de muchos de los actuales nacionalistas vascos. 

Estoy con el amigo Dick Havana en que la 'cualidad' española 'de expresar con naturalidad lo que se piensa puede crear (¿falsas?) impresiones en gente de fuera'.


----------



## DickHavana

Las "teorías" de Arana fueron una burrada, nadie lo niega. De hecho, tal hombre acabó volviéndose nacionalista español y acabó sus días en un manicomio, lo que demuestra cuando menos un curioso errar mental. Su trayectoria recuerda un poco a la de Manuel Aznar, otro talibán del nacionalismo vasco (sus declaraciones antiespañolas solían ser sonadas) que también se pasó de filas  (este no acabó en el manicomio, sino en la nómina de Franco). Entre sus descendientes destaca un famoso ex-presidente bastante reciente (¿hacen falta pistas? ).

De todas formas, al margen de las estupideces que tal hombre dijo, en aquella época (finales del siglo XIX) tal vez deberíamos recordar que insignes políticos como Maura no se expresaban de manera más agradable con respecto a culturas que tenía por más atrasadas (los pueblos de Africa e incluso los mismos vascos de aldea). Tampoco era raro que en aquella época en que los "científicos" se entretenían midiendo cabezas, un aficionado a la antropología (Dardier) se trajera un bosquimano disecado de Africa para mostrarlo al público (el famoso negro de Banyoles) y la foto típica de "souvenir" de las tropas expedicionarias en Africa solía ser con frecuencia "con la cabeza cortada de un moro en la mano". Claro, también es cierto que entiendo que siempre moleste más el racismo que proyectan hacia nosotros que el que nosotros podamos proyectar hacia los demás.


Al margen de que Sabino Arana hizo sus comentarios en una época muy complicada (el medio rural vasco acababa de salir de la derrota en unas guerras carlistas que lo habían dejado devastado, las provincias vascas habían perdido como consecuencia de esa derrota casi todas sus leyes forales de autogobierno y todo esto coincidió con una feroz y masiva industrialización que llevó a un montón de gente desesperada por salir adelante a encontrarse con otro montón de gente, de lengua y cultura distintas, que percibió aquello como una invasión). De cualquier modo,en todos los años que tengo, no conozco ni he conocido jamás a nadie en el País Vasco que sea capaz de mantener, ni en voz alta ni sotto-voce, esas afirmaciones. Su liderazgo espiritual se ciñe a haber despertado el sentir nacionalista en una región que supo percibir que si no estaba abocada a su desaparición cultural. Y en cuanto a inventar la ikurriña, perfecto: eso demuestra que al menos alguna cosa buena hizo. En cuanto al PNV de unos cuantos años después, creo que fue el primer partido español en ser aceptado en la Unión Democrata-Cristiana europea, algo querría decir. Podríamos analizar a algunos de los insignes fundadores (o  personajes importantes) de buena parte de las ideologías que por ahí pululan (y de algunas religiones) y nos llevaríamos más de una sorpresa. Entre otras cosas, se me escapa siempre de toda lógica que por ejemplo desde el PP se descalifiquen los orígenes del PNV cuando todos sabemos de dónde viene el PP, y cómo mucha gente de este partido en el fondo no ha renegado del todo de la herencia de otro ilustre bellaco, de nombre Francisco y que creo todos conocemos.

También, a la hora de hacer citas, nos podríamos retrotraer más lejos, a la época de la Edad Media en que un gascón (Aymeric Picaud), de camino a Santiago de Compostela, definió a los vascos como una gente inmunda, ladrona y de poco fiar. O si quieres, un poco después, al retrato que el insigne Cervantes, en "El Quijote", hace de uno de sus personajes (el bizkaino), reflejándole como casi un primor de pura tontuna.

Así que sí, decididamente, en este país siempre se ha expresado con demasiada naturalidad lo que se piensa. Y efectivamente, es una costumbre que suele crear problemas.

De cualquier modo, no creo que ni lo que dijo un pirado decimonónico ni lo que un grupo de exaltados pirados como ETA puedan haber hecho justifiquen el que por ser vasco me haya tenido que tragar a lo largo de mi vida algunas de las cosas que me he tragado. Del mismo modo que sería injusto que le hicieran pagar a un español por los pecados de Franco, a un musulmán por lo que haga Al-Quaeda o a un cristiano por las perrerías de la Iglesia como estamento.

Saludos


----------



## aleCcowaN

DickHavana said:


> Ya he comentado por activa y por pasiva que no creo que España sea más racista que otros países, pero esa cualidad de "hablar de todo, aun sin saber" y de expresar con naturalidad lo que se piensa, que puede crear falsas impresiones en gente de fuera, tiende a estropearlo todo cuando lo que tocas son países, regiones o pueblos enfrentados


¡Ah! pero eso de hablar de lo que no se sabe -tan común aquí en los foros- nos lo han heredado a nosotros también y nosotros lo hemos aceptado sin beneficio de inventario y diría que con gusto. Yo que, como una cuarta parte de los argentinos, no tengo ni una gota de sangre española -lo más cercano es un par de tatarabuelos vascos pero del otro lado de los Pirineos-, constantemente sufro por vivir en una sociedad que se basa en la afirmación sin fundamento y a su vez he hecho lo mío en autodefensa. Digamos que en España me sentí como en casa -de hecho me defraudó ver lo parecidos que somos los argentinos a los españoles y lo poco que nos parecemos a los italianos-.

Luego es natural que esas afirmaciones sin fundamento se traduzcan en racismo porque ambas se unen en un tronco común que es la certeza obtenida sin evidencia ni razón. El modelo racial godo-árabe (rubio, noble amigo, morocho, sucio enemigo) lo tenemos bien incorporado y creo que hoy día se lo cultiva más en América que en España. En la Argentina, donde la mezcla de razas es más la regla que la excepción, estoy harto de oírle a todo tipo de gente, de toda cultura o color, comentar cuando uno le exclama qué lindo bebé tiene "sí, pero me salió morochito", y la frase que se aplica en todos los sectores cuando se tiene un hijo o feo o con color de piel más oscuro que el más oscuro de los progenitores: "lo importante es que sea sanito". Es el racismo más difícil de extirpar. Y ya que somos inmunes a la corrección política -creo que por suerte- no nos podemos reeducar basados en la represión de nuestros sentimientos primitivos, como lo pretenden y a larga lo logran otras sociedades. El regionalismo en España es un sentimiento irredento que busca resolverse de alguna manera, y de alguna manera me hace recordar al Canadá. En estas épocas de extrema autonomía personal por un extremo y de integración a escala mundial de las instituciones y valores por el otro, con toda la gradación imaginable en medio, no dudo que habrán todos de encontrar el camino para lograrlo.


----------



## faranji

No hace falta remontarse tanto. En los años setenta nuestro admirado Jorge Luis Borges, a mi modesto entender el mejor escritor en castellano del siglo XX, decía cosas como:
 
_'Los vascos me parecen más inservibles que los negros, y ¡fíjese que los negros no han servido para otra cosa que para ser esclavos!'_
 
En todas partes cuecen habas, amigo DickHavana. Tú te has tenido que tragar cosas en España por ser vasco, y es verdaderamente lamentable. Yo me he tenido que tragar otro tanto en Euskadi por no serlo. Pero tampoco vamos a quejarnos. En el fondo tenemos suerte. Otros se han tenido que 'tragar' un balazo en la nuca o una bomba debajo del coche.
 
Un saludo.


----------



## DickHavana

faranji said:


> . En el fondo tenemos suerte. Otros se han tenido que 'tragar' un balazo en la nuca o una bomba debajo del coche.
> 
> Un saludo.



Exactamente: y otros han muerto de forma extraña en oscuras comisarías o en plena calle, o, unos años antes de todo eso, han sufrido el exilio o la muerte, tras una feroz guerra que nos trajo la devastación y el castigo. De todas formas, no puedo dejar de evitar la sensación de que en el fondo te has visto obligado a decir esto a un  vasco tan sólo por el hecho de que es vasco y se reconoce como tal: Jamás se me ha ocurrido aquí atacar al español por el simple hecho de serlo y reconocerse como tal, y te invito a que leas buena parte de mis intervenciones en este y otros hilos relacionados. Se hablaba del racismo en España y en todo momento he intentado reflejar que ni es un país intrínsecamente perverso ni vivimos en "los mundos de Yuppi". Creo que lo que he dicho vale para mi tierra. Talibanes y asesinos en mi tierra por supuesto que hay, lo sabemos todos, pero no suelen meterse con la gente por su origen, más bien por sus ideas (cosa que en absoluto tampoco los justifica, pero hablamos del rechazo respecto al origen).

En cuanto a tu cita de Borges, apoya lo que digo. Lo que dijo Borges (el mejor escritor en castellano a tus ojos y a los de tantos) te parece curioso, gracioso, chocante, o te trae indiferente, porque no iba contra ti. Lo que dijo Arana te molesta, porque sientes que sí iba dirigido contra ti. A mí particularmente, esta cita de Borges (que desconocía), como las otras que he aportado, me parece curiosa, y jamás me vería abocado a pedir que le quitaran el Nobel a ese hombre por su evidente, ya que nos ponemos, demostración de racismo y prejuicios. Tampoco en principio le quita méritos a  su literatura (al margen de que confieso no haberle leído nunca: si alguna vez lo leo me gustará más o menos en función de que su literatura me cautive, no de estas palabras).

Saludos


----------



## faranji

No me he visto obligado a decir nada de esto porque seas vasco ni navarro ni de Eurodisney. A mí las banderas y las naciones me traen sin cuidado. Me repelen los patriotas y los que equiparan identidad personal con idioma y raíces. 

Lo que dice Arana me molesta mucho menos que lo de Borges. Arana era un lunático y un forjador de patrañas que han ocasionado un daño terrible, y además yo no me siento español, así que me resbala sobremanera. Lo de Borges me duele por la admiración que le profeso y porque cuesta entender semejante ceguera (_pun not intended_) en un genio de su calibre. 

Verás. Has escrito unos tres o cuatro comentarios describiendo minuciosamente lo mal que te lo han hecho pasar en España por el mero hecho de ser vasco. Me ha parecido conveniente reflejar ante nuestros amigos foreros la otra cara de la moneda.

Tú podrías instalarte en Madrid, en Santander o en Granada y fundar un partido político que reclamase la independencia del País Vasco. Lo más probable es que no hicieses muchos amigos y te lloviesen insultos a diario de unos cuantos energúmenos. Pero vivirías para contarlo.

No necesito hacer explícito el funesto destino que han corrido hasta anteayer (15, 20, 25 años después de la dictadura) muchos de los que han tratado de hacer lo mismo, desde el signo contrario, en el País Vasco. 

Tú dices que tus paisanos 'no suelen meterse en general con la gente por su origen'. Yo te digo que los españoles tampoco. ¿Por qué nadie se mete, qué sé yo, con María San Gil, Fernando Savater o Maite Pagaza? Según tu teoría, su condición de vascos les haría potenciales víctimas del racismo español. En cambio, nadie los considera una raza inferior. Luego no es una cuestión de racismo ni de origen. Es una cuestión de ideas. 

A lo peor es que algunos españoles, cuando ven un vasco, piensan que tal vez sea uno de esos 200.000 que sistemáticamente apoyan, comicio tras comicio, a esos 'talibanes y asesinos' que dices. Es una deducción perversa, un prejuicio criminal, pero es lo que hay. 

Tampoco me vengas con que muchos de esos 'talibanes' no están convencidos de que la raza vasca (si es que existe tal cosa) no es superior a la española. Recuerda el fundamento racista del primigenio nacionalismo vasco; eso no se borra en cuatro generaciones.

Tú tienes tus anécdotas de malos tratos. Y es lamentable. Pero muchos españoles de visita a Euskadi tienen las suyas. A ti te duele lo de 'vascorro' (reconozco que nunca lo había oído, pero es que llevo muchos años fuera de España). A otros les dolerá lo de 'maketo'.

Pero estamos en un foro internacional y es conveniente ofrecer una estampa completa. 

Un saludo, Dick.


----------



## Fernando

DickHavana said:


> Talibanes y asesinos en mi tierra por supuesto que hay, lo sabemos todos, pero no suelen meterse con la gente por su origen, más bien por sus ideas (cosa que en absoluto tampoco los justifica, pero hablamos del rechazo respecto al origen).



Los talibanes que hay en tu tierra se meten con la gente justamente en función de su origen, y no de ninguna otra cosa.

Yo lo de vascorro no lo he oído nunca. A lo mejor en Murcia se dice.

En cuanto a Borges eran comentarios de un tío al que nunca se le ocurrió fundar un partido político (Laus Deo) y desde luego si se le recuerda es por cualquier cosa menos por sus ideas (acerca de los vascos o de cualquier otra cosa). A don Sabino se le recuerda específicamente en función de sus ideas políticas.



DickHavana said:


> Las "teorías" de Arana fueron una burrada, nadie lo niega. De hecho, tal hombre acabó volviéndose nacionalista español y acabó sus días en un manicomio, lo que demuestra cuando menos un curioso errar mental.



Lo curioso es que fuese entonces cuando acabó en un manicomio. Yo lo hubiese metido en un manicomio al principio y le hubiese sacado al final.


----------



## DickHavana

faranji:
Nadie se opone a ofrecer una estampa completa.
Mis post sobre el trato recibido eran la contestación a la idea lanzada anteriormente por otro tertuliano de que en España no pasaban ese tipo de cosas (rechazo a un catalán por el mero hecho de serlo, etc).

En primer lugar, decirte que has empezado diciendo que has tenido que tragar cosas en Euskadi, como si hablaras vivencias personales tuyas. Ahora, de lo que dices, más bien parece que hablas de lo que sabes (has oído, te han contado) por los demás. No sé.

Allí he oído  cosas del tipo "puta España" (en situaciones muy concretas, coincidiendo casi siempre con momentos delicados), aquí los he oído más bien del tipo "putos vascos". Me refiero, que allí es algo más dirigido al ente que a la persona. 

No sé quién ha negado que en el País Vasco exista racismo. Lo que yo he dicho es que no hay más racismo que en otros sitios, y que el viejo mito de "nacionalista=racista" es eso. Ya he hablado por aquí (o en racismos regionales) sobre mí mismo y la gente que me rodea, en la Navarra no vascófona y en la Bizkaia profunda, por ejemplo.

Lo que dices relativo al pensamiento talibán vasco demuestras no saber mucho. Te bastaría ver bastantes de los apellidos de los detenidos de ETA para ver que su origen tiende a ser castellano. Nadie en ETA les cerró las puertas por ello, según parece, ¿no? 

En cuanto a la argumentación que me das: evidentemente, ya lo he dicho. Si eres un "vasco bueno" (español) y lo dices a los cuatro vientos se te abren las puertas. Si tu sentimiento difiere de ese, pasas a ser sospechoso para mucha gente (lo mismo pasa con los catalanes y ellos no han asesinado a nadie).

En cuanto al legado de Arana, como tantos legados, podrás pensar lo que quieras. En este país ha habido gente con bastante más poder y que ha hecho bastante más daño (de hecho el problema de ETA no deja de ser otro de los problemas que colea del franquismo). Es curioso cómo algunos, cuando hablas de Franco, te dicen que ese señor murió hace ya treinta años, dando a entender que es agua pasada, y sin embargo parece como si Sabino Arana, que vivió hace ya cien años, fuera como el brazo incorrupto de Santa Teresa.

A mí que me llamen "vascorro" me trae al pairo. Que definas como una anécdota que un policía te diga tras una tontería: "Tú la próxima vez dos metrallazos y a la vía"... Bueno, que cada uno opine lo que quiera.

Saludos


----------



## DickHavana

Fernando said:


> Los talibanes que hay en tu tierra se meten con la gente justamente en función de su origen, y no de ninguna otra cosa.


Fernando, entérate de una vez. Atacan a la gente por sus ideas, no por su origen. Por supuesto que si te empeñas en negarlo, dirás lo que quieras. ETA tiene entre sus filas a mucha gente de apellido español , ¿tú crees que les miran el RH? Y a la hora de elegir a las víctimas, daba igual que se apellidaran Machado o Pagazaurtundua. 

Como tú no has oído "vascorro" nunca significa indudablemente que no existe.  Yo sí lo he oído, y no en Murcia, sino en tierras más cercanas a Euskadi. Tampoco es un término que me quite el sueño. Cuando lo he oído me ha dado la impresión de que se empleaba para distinguir al "vasco-malo" (no-español) del "vasco-bueno" (español), y en alguna otra ocasión al vasco-parlante en general. De todas formas, tú, como yo, seguro que has oído cosas peores 

En cuanto a lo del manicomio, hay demasiada gente en este país que habría sido bueno acabara por un manicomio antes de poder acceder a cualquier tipo de influencia sobre los demás, ¿no crees? Plantéate tu lista mental, pero intenta ser justo.  Lo digo porque tu comentario al respecto casi suena a nacionalismo español


----------



## KIKUYA

Estoy completamente de acuerdo con Summer rose y Outsider. También yo lamento la mala experiencia vivida por Brookey 86. Por desgracia, en España hay racismo y, por desgracia, es el nivel cultural y económico social el que condiciona esa necesidad de aparentar superioridad ante los demás especialmente cuando estos son minorías. Suele coincidir, y el racista es tambén xenófobo, homófobo, machista (mucho menos admitido que lo demás) y políticamente suelen estar situados en un extremo (Vds. pueden imaginarse cual).


----------



## DickHavana

KIKUYA said:


> Estoy completamente de acuerdo con Summer rose y Outsider. También yo lamento la mala experiencia vivida por Brookey 86. Por desgracia, en España hay racismo y, por desgracia, es el nivel cultural y económico social el que condiciona esa necesidad de aparentar superioridad ante los demás especialmente cuando estos son minorías. Suele coincidir, y el racista es tambén xenófobo, homófobo, machista (mucho menos admitido que lo demás) y políticamente suelen estar situados en un extremo (Vds. pueden imaginarse cual).



Completamente de acuerdo.
Un saludo.


----------



## Fernando

Pues claro que se puede ser "vasco bueno" o "vasco malo", igual que "gallego bueno" (99,99%) o "gallego malo" (Franco). 

Si eres nacionalista, pues desde luego no esperes simpatía arrolladora de la gente de la que te quieres separar. Si esa falta de simpatía se refleja en rechazo pues efectivamente es malo. Y haberlo haylos te lo reconozco.

Desde luego para mí los tíos estos de la serpiente y el hacha y sus votantes son "vascos malos". Pero le puedo quitar fácilmente lo de vascos: Son simplemente "malos". Por cierto, en mi pueblo hubo 30 (1 por mil) que votaron por HB. Y son malos, malos. En este caso, "extremeños malos".

Franco es agua pasada porque nadie le sigue poniendo estatuas. La única discusión es si se quitan todas o se dejan las pocas que quedan. A Sabino le siguen poniendo avenidas en las capitales.


----------



## Fernando

Por cierto, sólo para aclarar que a Borges nunca le dieron el Nobel ("No darme el Nobel es una tradición sueca").


----------



## DickHavana

Pensaba que sí. No es un escritor que haya seguido. (Espero que eso no me degrade todavía más a tus ojos)


----------



## KIKUYA

DickHabana, 
no te consolorá, ni mucho ni nada, pero no me quedo a gusto si no te digo que siento tanta rabia como tú de que tú y gente como tú no puedan venir a Madrid y compartir lo que vivís con gente como yo, que sólo podemos sospechar lo que pasa porque, como tú bien dices, no nos enteramos de nada con los medios que nos desinforman. Yo, nacida en Madrid, sin ningún familiar vasco, no puedo hablar de ese tema con nadie aquí sin enfadarme   Sólo uso mi sentido común y de la justicia para intuir que algo no encaja en el tema vasco tal como nos lo venden aquí.


----------



## DickHavana

Fernando said:


> Pues claro que se puede ser "vasco bueno" o "vasco malo", igual que "gallego bueno" (99,99%) o "gallego malo" (Franco).



El problema es cuando pasas a ser "vasco malo" por el simple hecho de que no te sientas español, aunque abomines de ETA. Se practica también con el catalán, lo repito, y no creo que se les pueda acusar también de tener las manos manchadas de sangre. Es como si los israelíes dijeran que palestino malo es todo el que esté a favor de la creación de Palestina, independientemente de que abominara de los terroristas, y viceversa. Estoy seguro que muchos de los israelíes que apoyan la pervivencia del Estado de Israel no creo que necesariamente estén conformes con las acciones de su gobierno.

No entierres a Franco tan pronto. La Fundación Francisco Franco fue una de las más subvencionadas por el Misisterio de Cultura del anterior gobierno del PP: Y algunos de los que más feroz campaña han hecho desde los medios para protestar por la retirada de estatuas ecuestres de Franco, sabemos a quién fomentan el voto.

No se ponen más avenidas a Arana, ya se pusieron en su día, y siempre rechazando esa faceta de su personalidad (claro está, mil veces que lo dijera, te va a dar igual: tú ya tienes tus ideas preconcebidas). En cuanto a calles y avenidas que mantienen el nombre José Antonio, Francisco franco, monumentos a los caídos de carácter intocable, etc, te puedo indicar unos cuantos sitios donde todavía persisten.

De cualquier modo, como he dicho antes, esas clasificaciones de "buen español", "mal español", "españoles sensatos", "buenos vascos", "malos vascos" , auguro no va a traer nada bueno.


----------



## KIKUYA

DickHavana, siento haber españolizado el nombre. No era mi intención.


----------



## DickHavana

KIKUYA said:


> DickHabana,
> no te consolorá, ni mucho ni nada, pero no me quedo a gusto si no te digo que siento tanta rabia como tú de que tú y gente como tú no puedan venir a Madrid y compartir lo que vivís con gente como yo, que sólo podemos sospechar lo que pasa porque, como tú bien dices, no nos enteramos de nada con los medios que nos desinforman. Yo, nacida en Madrid, sin ningún familiar vasco, no puedo hablar de ese tema con nadie aquí sin enfadarme   Sólo uso mi sentido común y de la justicia para intuir que algo no encaja en el tema vasco tal como nos lo venden aquí.



Me alegra oírte, KIKUYA. Ante tanto argumento cruzado te juro que tus palabras son un alivio. Te diré que uno de mis mejores amigos reside precisamente en Madrid, es madrileño de nacimiento, se movió hace años por aquí (Navarra y País Vasco) sin prejuicios, y viene siempre que puede.

Sé que vive su pequeña agonía en Madrid (se pasa la vida mordiéndose la lengua), y me tiene al día de cómo Esperancita se encarga de inculcar en sus medios la doctrina a los "españoles de pro" (aunque lo de los medios  de Esperancita es legendario ya en toda España) 

Y sí, si escribo estas líneas no es para lanzarlas al vacío, sino en espera de abrir los ojos a alguien. Del mismo modo que he mantenido siempre que los españoles no son ángeles ni demonios, con los vascos pasa lo mismo. Y llegaría a sorprenderte a veces quién es aquí el que más te puede responder ante un problema. 

Un saludo,


----------



## aleCcowaN

Estoy seguro de que Borges también le indicó a Caifás qué hacer con Jesús, y que algún periodista tiene la confesión grabada.

Obviamente quien comenta este tipo de frases, adecuadas para estocadas en este debate, no conoce el estilo comunicacional de Borges, quien debe juzgarse por la libertad que se tomaba de jugar con el oyente y la payasada que hacía de su rol de gurú, y no por el contenido de sus juegos.

El periodista Rodolfo Braceli, de cuyo libro se toma la frase mencionada, dice en una entrevista al cumplirse el 20° aniversario de la muerte de Borges: "Borges era afecto a esta juguetería crítica. Al decirlo, sonreía para sí.  Parecía un niño diciendo lo que se le cantara a su imaginación. ".

El contraste alevoso es uno de sus recursos preferidos:

"Por la noche, tras la cena de honor, se le comentó: 

–¿Qué le pareció la  paella, Borges? 

–Muy buena, porque cada arroz ha mantenido su  individualidad. "

La frase citada sólo habla del amor de Borges por el pensamiento abstracto y por jugar con los elementos que contienen carga afectiva hasta ridiculizarlos. Además, de no importarle un pito el chamuscarse por hacer una prepoteada intelectual. Borges no pensaba con seguridad eso, o por lo menos no lo hacía unívocamente, puesto que le gustaba jugar en voz alta con todos los elementos de su propia naturaleza humana y sus contradicciones, por lo que creo que la frase está fuera de lugar en este hilo, pues está fuera del contexto mental desde el cual se la dice.


----------



## faranji

DickHavana said:


> Nadie se opone a ofrecer una estampa completa.
Click to expand...




DickHavana said:


> Me alegro. Hasta ahora tus intervenciones eran un tanto unidireccionales y, sin ánimo de ofender, algo victimistas.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> En primer lugar, decirte que has empezado diciendo que has tenido que tragar cosas en Euskadi, como si hablaras vivencias personales tuyas. Ahora, de lo que dices, más bien parece que hablas de lo que sabes (has oído, te han contado) por los demás. No sé.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Efectivamente: no sabes. Y deduces un poquito a la ligera. Yo veo esto como un foro de cuestiones culturales, no el lugar donde enredarse en batallitas personales con todo lujo de detalles y chapotear en la chat... chat... charca. No sé qué puede aportar que te hable de mis seis meses currando en la Petronor de Muskiz ni de un noviazgo en Pasaia (nadie es perfecto), ni de cierto apellido materno, ni de los muchos veraneos en casa de una madrina solterona en el Paseo de Berabera.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No sé quién ha negado que en el País Vasco exista racismo. Lo que yo he dicho es que no hay más racismo que en otros sitios, y que el viejo mito de "nacionalista=racista" es eso.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ¿Viejo mito? O sea, que las citas de Arana de más arriba son de mi cosecha... No sé si habrá más racismo o menos. Lo que sí hay es un racismo asesino. Un racismo asesino contra el maketo malo. O contra los vascos contaminados por hacerse españolistas. (Si es 'maketo bueno' se le da una pistola, se le anima a matar a 25 y hasta se le hace héroe local con estampitas en los bares.)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lo que dices relativo al pensamiento talibán vasco demuestras no saber mucho. Te bastaría ver bastantes de los apellidos de los detenidos por ETA para ver que su origen tiende a ser castellano. Nadie en ETA les cerró las puertas por ello, según parece, ¿no?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Pues eso, 'maketos buenos'. Vaya novedad. Ya sabes el dicho ibérico: To’ es bueno pa’l convento.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> En cuanto al legado de Arana, como tantos legados, podrás pensar lo que quieras. En este país ha habido gente con bastante más poder y que ha hecho bastante más daño (de hecho el problema de ETA no deja de ser otro de los problemas que colea del franquismo). Es curioso cómo algunos, cuando hablas de Franco, te dicen que ese señor murió hace ya treinta años, dando a entender que es agua pasada, y sin embargo parece como si Sabino Arana, que vivió hace ya cien años, fuera como el brazo incorrupto de Santa Teresa.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Te lo ha contestado Fernando de maravilla. La bandera franquista está derogada y sólo la pasean cuatro fachas casposos. La ikurriña, en cambio, invención que se sacó de la manga el nazi cretino del Arana, ondea oficialmente. Y muchos lo consideran el padre de la patria.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Que definas como una anécdota que un policía te diga tras una tontería: "Tú la próxima vez dos metrallazos y a la vía"... Bueno, que cada uno opine lo que quiera.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Pues sí, ese episodio, o uno similar donde estuvieron a punto de romperme la cara cuatro valientes en un bar de Pasaia por explicarle a un jubilado escocés que la película no era como se la estaban contando aquellos cafres, no son más que meras e irrisorias anécdotas comparados con los coches bomba y los balazos por la espalda.
> 
> Otro saludo.
Click to expand...


----------



## faranji

DickHavana said:


> Pensaba que sí. No es un escritor que haya seguido. (Espero que eso no me degrade todavía más a tus ojos)


 
Pues te espera un gran festín porque es un genio. Y enseña cosas tan lúcidas como esta, que viene al hilo:

_El nacionalismo es un abuso del gentilicio._


----------



## faranji

Estimado AleC,

No sé si conozco el estilo comunicacional de Borges, pues apenas he visto unas cinco o seis entrevistas por televisión, pero me parece muy aventurado afirmar que seguramente Borges decía tales cosas sin pensarlas. Flaco favor le hace Braceli disculpándolo con la excusa del _animus iocandi_, como si un tema tan serio como la esclavitud se prestase a chanza. Compararlo con la paella... En fin. 

Aparte de su inveterado gusto por las boutades, es una clase de observación que hacía con cierta frecuencia. No recuerdo ahora en qué libro se preguntaba, con toda seriedad, qué diantres había aportado el Congo a la historia de la humanidad. Y en varias entrevistas declaraba que el mundo sería igual sin vascos ni negros. Y que el grave error de los estadounidenses fue enseñar a leer a los negros. No digo que no fuese intelectualmente lícito preguntarse esas cosas; digo que las suscribía, que no las decía como simple humorada. ¡Eso casi sería peor! Sea como fuere, tampoco pasa nada; estas cuestiones no menoscaban su calidad literaria. 

(Y que me disculpe la brigada anti-off-topic)


----------



## ernest_

faranji said:


> Pues te espera un gran festín porque es un genio. Y enseña cosas tan lúcidas como esta, que viene al hilo:
> 
> _El nacionalismo es un abuso del gentilicio._



Hombre, que quieres que te diga, lúcido, tal vez; ahora, instructivo, poco. Una cosa es la retórica y otra el conocimiento. La retórica es simplemente expresión.  La ciencia es lo que proporciona conocimiento; exige rigor, exige definir los conceptos, relacionarlos, construir sistemas, hipótesis, etc., y después contrastarlos con la realidad. En un debate sobre un tema como el nacionalismo, o sobre cualquier otro, si es que pretendemos tener un debate serio, lo último que necesitamos son eslóganes y propaganda barata. De eso vamos sobrados.


----------



## DickHavana

faranji said:


> Me alegro. Hasta ahora tus intervenciones eran un tanto unidireccionales y, sin ánimo de ofender, algo victimistas.




Vaya, es curioso. Te dije que leyeras mis aportaciones al hilo. ¿Unidireccionales? He intentado ser todo lo objetivo que he podido teniendo en cuenta mis vivencias, que como a todos me han marcado. ¿También era unidireccional cuando en otros posts contrastaba la visión negativa que se hacía sobre España por parte de algunos? ¿También era victimista? ¿Son multidireccionales las opiniones de algunos de los que aquí han vertido opiniones? ¿Son neutras? ¿Ha sido unidireccional tu visión a la hora de analizarme? 

Voy a acabar pensando que eres incapaz de coger la esencia de nada de lo que he intentado decir.

En cuanto a victimismos: He argumentado muy por encima algunas experiencias que me han tocado vivir, sin más. Y he dicho que por diversas razones no me siento español, sin más. ¿Soy victimista por eso? En ningún momento me he quejado de nada, sólo he respondido con argumentos a otra gente que pretendía mantener que en España no pasan este tipo de cosas. Al final acabas desplegando siempre toda la colección de tópicos que se acuñan desde los medios contra el vasco que no se siente español, o contra el vasco nacionalista. Ya he dicho por aquí que mi mujer es de Murcia. Mi familia, de un pueblo de la costa de Bizkaia, se siente cualquier cosa menos española, y una de mis primas casó con un gallego. En cuanto al resto de la familia, jamás se ha planteado nadie cuánto hay de "maqueto" y cuánto de "vascorro" en cada miembro de la familia. ¿Tú te crees que alguien en la familia, alguien en la calle, le cuestionó nada a ella o a mí? Evidentemente es bidireccional, y pasado cierto susto inicial en la familia directa de mi mujer (lógico dada la imagen que se pueda tener de nosotros en un sitio en el otro extremo de la península como es Murcia), se me aceptó sin ningún problema. Saben mis ideas, y yo las suyas, y nos podemos entender mejor o peor en ese aspecto por cuanto nuestro eje de visión de las cosas está a 700 km de distancia y los entornos en que vivimos bastante diferentes. Y punto. 
 



faranji said:


> Pues eso, 'maketos buenos'. Vaya novedad. Ya sabes el dicho ibérico: To’ es bueno pa’l convento.



Creo que precisamente no he dejado de decir eso: Lo que acarrea pasarse el día dividiendo entre "buenos" y "malos". No he parado de decir otra cosa.



faranji said:


> Yo veo esto como un foro de cuestiones culturales, no el lugar donde enredarse en batallitas personales con todo lujo de detalles y chapotear en la chat... chat... charca.



Creo que en este hilo se habla de racismo en España y temas relacionados: actitudes de rechazo hacia el de fuera, etc. Lógicamente, es inevitable que cada uno aporte sus experiencias y percepciones personales; si no, de poco podemos hablar. Lo curioso es que lo que he dicho en todo momento es que yo he percibido más de una vez actitudes de rechazo (lo he dicho cuando alguien ha pretendido que en España no suceden esas cosas, y creo que eso se llama intercambio de impresiones) y lo que he indicado es que no creo que todo lo malo que haya hecho ETA justifique lo que he percibido (desde bien pequeñito vi esas cosas, y Franco aún vivía) y al final parece que intentas justificar todo el rechazo que yo haya podido notar en base a la existencia de ETA. Supongo que tu argumentación vale también para los catalanes que hayan percibido situaciones parecidas.



faranji said:


> Te lo ha contestado Fernando de maravilla. La bandera franquista está derogada y sólo la pasean cuatro fachas casposos. La ikurriña, en cambio, invención que se sacó de la manga el nazi cretino del Arana, ondea oficialmente. Y muchos lo consideran el padre de la patria.




Vaya, hablas de unidireccionalidad.  Yo no me permitiría  jamás despreciar la bandera española (que la considere como mía o no, que me guste o no me guste, es otro asunto). Tú sin embargo te permites despreciar una bandera que es considerada como suya por la mayoría de los vascos, como si el hecho de que la identifiquen como suya fuera otra lacra más que nos señale y otra prueba de nuestro "intrínseco y congénito racismo".  



faranji said:


> Pues sí, ese episodio, o uno similar donde estuvieron a punto de romperme la cara cuatro valientes en un bar de Pasaia por explicarle a un jubilado escocés que la película no era como se la estaban contando aquellos cafres, no son más que meras e irrisorias anécdotas comparados con los coches bomba y los balazos por la espalda.
> 
> Otro saludo.



Ese tipo de historias las hemos vivido todos: tendría que hacer esfuerzos para recordar todas las veces que acabábamos de bronca o saliendo corriendo de un bar porque el susceptible de la cuadrilla le había contestado a algún matón de pueblo en un ambiente rural donde el del pueblo de al lado era siempre el enemigo. Te estoy hablando de un Guardia Civil con un arma en la cartuchera en los primeros 80, en las que todos sabemos qué tipos de cosas andaban pasando en la guerra sucia contra ETA, en las que por cierto murió más de un inocente, y más de dos. ¿No eres unidireccional tú que a la hora de hablar de un conflicto sólo cuestionas lo de un lado? Yo jamás he tenido inconveniente aquí en decir lo que opino de ETA o de Arana. Y sólo te resaltaré un detalle: no dejas de soltar a todas horas los muertos de ETA, como si yo (por vasco) tuviera algo que ver con ello. Te pregunto: ¿Sospechas que yo tenga algo que ver con eso? Porque entonces te recomendaría (yo y cualquiera que pulule por aquí) que me denuncies ipso-facto. 

PD: En toda esta conversación sobre el conflicto vasco, leyéndote, debería deducir que opinas que absolutamente toda la culpa de lo que ha sucedido, todos los factores que han convergido para que tan lamentable problema se haya perpetuado decenios y decenios, han venido inevitablemente de la maldad que se extiende a nuestro lado y que posiblemente y visto lo visto sea intrínseca a nuestros genes (Arana nos lo marcó con fuego), no cabiendo duda oyéndote de que desde el otro lado, el español, no hay ninguna responsabilidad en el asunto. Nosotros somos los malos, vosotros las víctimas inocentes. La forma de abordar el asunto por los distintos gobiernos españoles (a sangre y fuego muchas veces) no ha tenido indudablemente nada que ver en la perpetuación del problema, la culpa es única y exclusivamente de los vascos (no de todos, ojo, sólo de los de la ikurriña) ¿Alguna cosa más, Faranji? Viva la unidireccional. Y viva el victimismo.
Saludos


----------



## chics

faranji said:


> DickHavana said:
> 
> 
> 
> Te lo ha contestado Fernando de maravilla. La bandera franquista está derogada y sólo la pasean cuatro fachas casposos. La ikurriña, en cambio, invención que se sacó de la manga el nazi cretino del Arana, ondea oficialmente. Y muchos lo consideran el padre de la patria.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Buenos días.
> 
> Este mes se han vuelto a batir récords de ventas de la bandera española del águila, la única inconstitucional. Se fabrican fuera del país, puesto que aquí la ley lo prohíbe, y se compran por internet. Todos los fabricantes han roto stocks. Tanto su uso como su compra también son ilegales y constituyen sendos delitos, pero todos las vemos.
> 
> Un saludo.
Click to expand...


----------



## Fernando

Completamente fuera del tema, pero no puedo evitarlo:

1) Por favor, dime de qué lista del Corte Inglés te has sacado esa estadística.

2) La constitución no prohíbe ninguna bandera. Prescribe una como oficial.

3) La única bandera ilegal es la nazi.

4) La fabricación de la bandera del aguilucho/águila de San Juan (como la de la república, la "estelada" catalana, la roja de la URSS, etc.) no está prohibida. Si la fabrican fuera y la compran por Internet que se gasten su dinero con salud.

5) Dime de dónde has sacado el stock de fabricantes de banderas. Soy economista y me interesa tener esos datos.

6) Fíjate que yo estuve en la manifa del sábado y entre unas cuantas miles vi unas 50 sin el escudo constitucional:

a) 48 con el toro de Osborne (ilegal e inconstitucional, seguramente)
b) Una con el águila bicéfala de los Austrias (ignoro su situación jurídica a pesar de estudiar Derecho, pero tú igual me informas).
c) Una con el aguilucho, efectivamente. Se le coló al servicio de seguridad que las había prohibido expresamente.


----------



## Cecilio

Leyendo los posts de este hilo tengo a veces la sensación de que se trata de un foro de hace décadas y no de 2007. Imaginemos un foro como este en 1980 por ejemplo, si hubiera existido Internet entonces. En estos últimos veinte o treinta años han cambiado MUCHÍSIMAS cosas en España y en el mundo. Personajes como Arzallus serían impensables hoy en día, por no hablar de Sabino Arana. En la Comunidad Valenciana hay aproximadamente un 14% de población de origen extranjera, según cifras oficiales (tenemos el récord en España, junto a las Islas Baleares). Conozco un pueblo de 5000 habitantes en el que 1000 de ellos son búlgaros. No sé si en otras partes de España se perciben las cosa igual, pero realmente VIVIMOS EN UNA NUEVA SOCIEDAD y los postulados interregionales, nacionalista-radicales, los victimismos, los revisionismos, las posturas abertzales o patrióticas, sean del signo que sean, me parecen verdaderos dinosaurios ideológicos.

Por lo demás, a la pregunta de si hay racismo en España, la respuesta es muy simple: Sí, como en todas partes.


----------



## DickHavana

1 - La bandera franquista es ilegal, por lo que representa de reivindicadora de cierta época. De hecho, creo que está prohibida su fabricación en España. A efectos, debería ser como ostentar una svástica en Alemania (cosa que sí creo está efectivamente prohibida y penada en ese país).
En vísperas de la manifestación del pasado sábado se entrevistó en TV a un fabricante de banderas (no recuerdo la localidad) que reconoció que se estaban hinchando de vender banderas españolas y dijo que no fabricaban la del aguilucho porque en España estaba prohibido. Dio el dato que se aporta aquí: que se compran por Internet.

2- El hecho de que desde la organización se pusiera tanto empeño en prohibir que se ostentaran banderas de ese tipo, era porque en las anteriores manifestaciones promovidas por sectores de la derecha se habían visto demasiado.

3- La bandera con el toro de Osborne resulta curiosa. Un bonito emblema que ha representado siempre a España (el toro de Osborne es una joya del diseño), metido en la bandera rojigualda, se está convirtiendo en un símbolo del nacionalismo español. De hecho, empezaron a utilizarlo diversas bandas skin-heads de extrema derecha antes de que se popularizara tanto. Su apariencia y ostentación no dejan de ser una reivindicación de nacionalismo español.


4- Supongo que no viste unas banderas, Fernando, que salieron en las fotografías de "El País Digital" (aunque no explicaron su significado). Aporto la fotografía aquí (la guardé como curiosidad). Salió en la edición digital de "El País" del domingo. Es la bandera de los "requetés" carlistas, que junto con los falangistas se repartieron el trabajo de fusilar opositores en Navarra en la Guerra Civil (la verdad es que en Navarra no hubo mucha guerra civil, desde el día 18 de julio el general Mola lo tuvo todo cogido y bien cogido y, hala, a fusilar). Gracias a eso, los "requetés" pudieron a ir a hacer "ejercicios de tiro" por toda la península bien pronto.

5- En un post anterior, se aporta que había muchas banderas españolas en la manifestación del sábado y se da una curiosa explicación: 





Fernando said:


> Aunque no dudo de que haya elementos como el que menciona ECataluña Radio, yo ESTUVE en la manifestación, en la que había señeras (valencianas y catalanas), sin que nadie les dijese nada.
> 
> Por supuesto, las predominantes eran las españolas (era de lo que iba la manifestación).
> 
> Por cierto, no había ninguna de Madrid.



¿Así que resulta que en el fondo la manifestación iba al final de eso? Si esa ostentación de emblemas nacionales que por algunos sectores se ha puesto de moda para cualquier tipo de reivindicación no es nacionalismo, patriotismo integrista, o como lo queráis llamar, que me expliquen lo que es. Porque hasta en las manifestaciones anti-matrimonios gays se ostentaron banderas rojigualdas de todo tipo.

Saludos


----------



## DickHavana

Exacto, Cecilio. 

En España hay racismo COMO EN TODAS PARTES. Y en el País Vasco, también.  Jamás he dicho otra cosa en este hilo. Elementos reaccionarios los hay en todos los sitios. Pero no hay más elementos racistas en el País Vasco que los que puedas tener en el resto de España, Catalunya o, si te pones, Tadjikistán (bueno, igual sobre este país hablo sin conocimiento de causa. todavía no he visto la película del Borat ese ).

Pretender decir que los nacionalistas vascos son "por definición" racistas como parece intentar apuntarse aquí por algunos se sale de la realidad para cualquiera que conozca el percal un poco y es lo que me ha movido a mí a seguir por ese lado. Estigmatizar por sistema a un votante del PNV en base a lo que momificados personajes decimonónicos dijeron, sería como estigmatizar por sistema a cualquier votante del PP en base a los orígenes de ese partido, cosa que creo a cualquiera con dos dedos de frente le parecería absurdo.

En cuanto a los elementos abertzales, al margen de todos sus pecados, no suele ser el racismo su defecto. Ya he dicho que ellos miran las ideas, más que la procedencia. Desde hace muchos años han sido también los expertos en hacer definiciones de lo que es un "buen vasco" o lo que es ser "un mal vasco" (que obviamente, no coinciden mucho con las del otro lado), pero en un sentido de comulgas con mis ideas o no comulgas con ellas (curiosamente, también como el otro lado).

Saludos


----------



## ernest_

Cecilio said:


> No sé si en otras partes de España se perciben las cosa igual, pero realmente VIVIMOS EN UNA NUEVA SOCIEDAD y los postulados interregionales, nacionalista-radicales, los victimismos, los revisionismos, las posturas abertzales o patrióticas, sean del signo que sean, me parecen verdaderos dinosaurios ideológicos.



En Cataluña no se percibe igual, objetivamente se puede comprobar que la suma de votos nacionalistas (CiU + ERC) se ha mantenido estable des de 1979 con una tendencia ligeramente creciente. En el resto de España tampoco veo que el nacionalismo español tienda a remitir, más bien lo contrario.

Y es que el hecho de que haya cambiado la sociedad -las sociedades cambian contínuamente- no veo que influencia puede tener en el sentimiento nacional de las personas. Sería como creer que los franceses, por el hecho de haber recibido grandes movimientos migratorios las últimas décadas, se sienten "menos" franceses. No veo que haya una relación entre inmigración y un menor sentimiento nacional.


----------



## Kaxsp

Volviendo al tema principal del thread... ahora que lo decís, todavía recuerdo cuando vino a mi casá allá por el 2001, una chica americana de acogida (no de intercambio) para que aprendiera español, ella esperaba que mi casa tuviera el suelo de tierra y cosas por el estilo, tipo su visión de México, se quedó sorprendida, es más, lo primero que hizo fue llamar a sus padres para decirles que éramos ricos (ni mucho menos, xDD) y enviarles fotos. Con el tiempo, fue conociendo que la gente normal española vivía como nosotros y con todo tipo de comodidades. Es más, incluso se quedó sorprendida cuando supo nuestros médicos eran gratis. Recuerdo que una vez que la llevamos a Andalucía, visitamos uno de esos pueblos semiabandonados con calles pequeñas y empinadas y las fachadas blancas, y dijo que eso era lo que ella se esperaba cuando vino a España, sin embargo también se sorprendió de la vida que incluso se llevaba en esos pueblos. 

Sobre todo en América se tiene una visión de España bastante pobre y yo creo que en general nos hace sentir inferiores a otros países Europeos como son Francia e Italia.


----------



## DickHavana

Hola, Kaxsp:

El problema es que en Estados Unidos creo que mucha gente tiende a identificar España con América Latina más que con Europa. Entre los que ubican a España en el sur de Europa, temo que la idea que puedan tener muchos de ellos del Mediterráneo se corresponde con un pastor de ovejas comiendo olivas directamente del árbol. La imagen mental que en general se hace la gente de países que no conoce se suele basar mayoritariamente en el cine y en las noticias que trascienden. Hollywood, con el tópico sobreexplotado del flamenco y el torero, no ha ayudado mucho. Imágenes como la de un señor con un extraño sombrero que recordaba al de los toreros amenazando al gobierno de la nación (23-F), tampoco. Supongo que la visión que se pueda tener de España en un país como Estados Unidos irá cambiando poco a poco (aunque mientras todos los actores que trasciendan sean del tipo Antonio Banderas y Penélope Cruz, seguirán pensando que somos todos estrictamente morenos )

Por cierto, ¿os habéis fijado todos que en estos momentos hay abiertos 3 hilos sobre el racismo en España? Tenemos este, el de racismo entre regiones y uno nuevo sobre el racismo en España visto por los inmigrantes. Creo que dado el interés que despierta el tema, deberíamos pedir a WR que forme una categoría propia, al margen de "Cultural Discussions", y titulada "Racismo en España". Así tendrían cabida, vista la demanda, temas como "El racismo en el País Vasco", "El racismo en Móstoles", "El racismo en el Baix Llobregat", "El racismo visto por los capitanes de barco mercante con bandera panameña", etc.  y podríamos crear entre todos una visión de lo más especializada. Para que los miembros de otros países no se sintieran en desventaja, abrimos otro foro llamado "Racismo en el resto del mundo", para que franceses, alemanes, tadjikistaníes o moldavos puedan hablar también de lo que sucede en sus países.    

Realmente, me imagino la alerta que tiene que despertar tanto hilo a alguien que planee venir a España y cuyo color de piel no sea todo lo blanco que Hitler habría deseado. Supongo que la razón de tanto hilo abierto está en el desconocimiento que se tiene de España, en que se ha convertido en un país interesante para la inmigración y en lo que en España nos gusta hablar de todo a tirios y troyanos. 

Saludos


----------



## yuggoth

Creo que el fenómeno del racismo está más restringido de lo que la gente piensa.Es un término del que se abusa con frecuencia,cuando lo que realmente existe es "clasismo" o simplemente desagrado de las malas costumbres (las cuales personalmente me desagradan lo mismo de un foráneo que de un nativo).En general,creo que a la gente le desagradan los pobres,los delincuentes,los inadaptados y los maleducados,sea cual sea su país de origen,incluso si son nacionales.De la misma forma,les agrada la gente rica,famosa,culta,educada o interesante,sea cual sea también el país de donde procedan (conste que no me pronuncio sobre si es justo o injusto)
Me explico:cuando se habla de "racismo" hacia los musulmanes,o magrebíes,o semitas en general sea cual sea su confesión,estoy seguro de que la gente en general no ve de la misma forma ni trata (en el caso de que le sea posible tratar con él) igual al inmigrante marroquí que al potentado petrolero árabe (en mi caso me resulta mucho más antipático y nocivo el segundo).Lo cual no digo que sea ni justo ni mi opinión personal,sólo intento reflejar el sentir general.
De la misma forma,hablando de los latinoamericanos,no creo tampoco que los españoles perciban de la misma forma a los inmigrantes ilegales que ocupan los más humildes puestos de trabajo y que suelen tener un nivel de civismo y educación más bajo que la media local,y que aportan unos usos y costumbres sociales hasta ahora prácticamente desconocidos aquí,repito,no creo que los perciban de la misma forma que a Mario Vargas-Llosa,Gabriel García Márquez,o a cualquiera de los muchos deportistas que aquí triunfan y triunfaron,sea cual sea su país o su raza.
Y esta disertación podría hacerse extensiva a todas y cada una de las nacionalidades y razas humanas existentes.Resumiendo,no creo que la norma general sea una cuestión de color de piel o nacionalidad,sino de nivel económico y/o cultural.Y que este problema se da en todos los países del mundo por igual,excepto quizá en aquellos menos favorecidos económicamente.


----------



## irakaslea

brookey:

Creo que muchas respuestas son válidas. Algunas locuciones tuyas erosionan la credibilidad de tu ensayo, como, por ej., la siguiente:

La inmigración en España crea una amenaza para deshacer lo que España ha estado intentando hacer por siglos: blanquear el país después del fin del reino árabe.

Es una frase sumamente irresponsable. No se aceptaría como "scholarship" en ninguna parte.

A la vez, he visto cómo los españoles desprecian a los vagabundos africanos que venden cinturones y contrabando (cd/dvd copiada = robada) por las calles y podemos conceder que la postura ante el gitano y el moro es una de sospechos. También hay que reconocer que los sospechos tiene su base lógica. Vivo en un pueblo pequeño vasco dónde hemos visto mucha inmigración en los últimos años, acompañada con algo casi desconocido antes: el crimen serio. No me refiero al robo de una naranja del mercado de vez en cuando, sino hasta el rapto de niños, que esparce el terror general, disminuye la libertad, y debilita radicalmente los lazos de la sociedad.

Un tema como el racismo, por ser tan importante, merece más entendimiento, balance, y reflejo que tu ensayo demuestra, y que un paso de dos meses en españa privilegia.


----------



## irakaslea

brookey:

Creo que muchas respuestas son válidas. Algunas locuciones tuyas erosionan la credibilidad de tu ensayo, como, por ej., la siguiente:

La inmigración en España crea una amenaza para deshacer lo que España ha estado intentando hacer por siglos: blanquear el país después del fin del reino árabe.

Es una frase sumamente irresponsable. No se aceptaría como "scholarship" en ninguna parte.

A la vez, he visto cómo los españoles desprecian a los vagabundos africanos que venden cinturones y contrabando (cd/dvd copiada = robada) por las calles y podemos conceder que la postura ante el gitano y el moro es una de sospechos. También hay que reconocer que los sospechos tiene su base lógica. Vivo en un pueblo pequeño vasco dónde hemos visto mucha inmigración en los últimos años, acompañada con algo casi desconocido antes: el crimen serio. No me refiero al robo de una naranja del mercado de vez en cuando, sino hasta el rapto de niños, que esparce el terror general, disminuye la libertad, y debilita radicalmente los lazos de la sociedad.

Un tema como el racismo, por ser tan importante, merece más entendimiento, balance, y reflejo que tu ensayo demuestra, y que un paso de dos meses en españa privilegia.


----------



## irakaslea

chics said:


> faranji said:
> 
> 
> 
> Buenos días.
> 
> Este mes se han vuelto a batir récords de ventas de la bandera española del águila, la única inconstitucional. Se fabrican fuera del país, puesto que aquí la ley lo prohíbe, y se compran por internet. Todos los fabricantes han roto stocks. Tanto su uso como su compra también son ilegales y constituyen sendos delitos, pero todos las vemos.
> 
> Un saludo.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hay que reconocer que la bandera española, franquista o no, representa, para las naciones minoritarias (vasca, catalana, etc.) el imperialismo, franquista o no, igual que la constitución española (nunca aprobada por los vascos-- repito: nunca aprobada por los vascos).
Click to expand...


----------



## chics

La bandera española representa España, pero es mucho menos importante que una bandera del barça o del Real Madrid. La azul con estrellas representa Europa, la verde y roja, Portugal, etc.

La bandera franquista representa un régimen dictatorial nazi. Y la constituación española actual se consiguió sólo gracias al fin de la dictadura. 

Muchos tocarían sutilmente esta constitución, más a la izquierda, más a la derecha, más liberal en unas cosas u en otras, etc. Es normal, por eso hay diversos partidos y corrientes políticas. Por que cada persona tiene sus propias ideas, pensamientos e intereses, y no hay dos personas iguales.

Lo que está claro es que, todo el que esté a favor de un sistema democrático, valora la constitución y está en contra del franquismo. Y quien está por el franquismo, está en contra de la constitución.


----------



## faranji

irakaslea said:


> chics said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hay que reconocer que la bandera española, franquista o no, representa, para las naciones minoritarias (vasca, catalana, etc.) el imperialismo, franquista o no, igual que la constitución española (nunca aprobada por los vascos-- repito: nunca aprobada por los vascos).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Irakaslea, te agradecería que editases tu último mensaje, pues yo no soy el autor de la cita que incorporas.
> 
> En cuanto a la aprobación o rechazo de la constitución española por parte de los vascos, estos son los datos exactos del referendum de 1978:
> 
> Censo Electoral: 1.552.737
> Nº Votantes: 693.310 (44,65%)
> Abstención: 859.427 (55,35%)
> Votos a favor de la Constitución: 479.205 (70,24%)
> Votos en contra de la Constitución: 163.191 (23,92%)
Click to expand...


----------



## DickHavana

faranji said:


> En cuanto a la aprobación o rechazo de la constitución española por parte de los vascos, estos son los datos exactos del referendum de 1978:
> 
> Censo Electoral: 1.552.737
> Nº Votantes: 693.310 (44,65%)
> Abstención: 859.427 (55,35%)
> Votos a favor de la Constitución: 479.205 (70,24%)
> Votos en contra de la Constitución: 163.191 (23,92%)



En el País Vasco, diversos partidos nacionalistas y separatistas fomentaron en general la abstención y el no:haz la suma. No recuerdo cuál fue la tendencia del PP (AP entonces), pero creo que tampoco fue demasiado claro respecto al "sí". Según las cifras que aportas votó que sí el 70% del 44,6%, lo que a ojo de buen cubero supone tal vez menos de un 30% de la gente con derecho a voto. Eso, en una de las primeras elecciones de la democracia, donde la asistencia a votar solía ser masiva.
Fue una aprobación tan  pírrica  como algunas de las recientes aprobaciones de la Constitución Europea en algunos países, que tanta polémica han llevado y han supuesto (con la victoria del "no" en otros países), el aparcamiento del proyecto, y creo recordar que las cifras globales del "sí" (evaluando la alta abstención del País Vasco en unos años (los primeros de la democracia) en que los niveles de abstención solían en general bajos)) fueron bastante más bajas con diferencia que en el resto del Estado español.

Si por parte de diversos sectores nacionalistas moderados no se fue más explícito en el rechazo a unas leyes que aunque
a sus ojos suponían un buen comienzo se habían quedado bastante cortas, fue por el miedo a que en España se produjera una involución (el conocido ruido de sables que de forma tan caricaturesca se convirtió en realidad poco después).


----------



## Dr. Quizá

Pues haber votado "NO" si no se estaba de acuerdo, que el que no vota no tiene derecho a queja.

Democracia, lo llaman.


----------



## heidita

¿Puede saberse qué tienen que ver las últimas contribuciones con el racismo?

El que vota: racista
el que no vota : no racista

¿O debo entenderlo viceversa?


----------



## Dr. Quizá

Más o menos. Ahora, no preguntes en qué clase de retorcida dinámica de pensamiento, que por otra parte no debe ser muy distinta de la que dice que los españoles nos morimos por ser blancos de verdad, y no blancos sucedáneos, así que igual vale y todo.


----------



## faranji

Gracias por tus comentarios, DickHavana. No tengo que hacer ninguna suma, simplemente he aportado los datos para mayor información. Puede que alguien, al leer la entrada de chics, pensase que los vascos habían *votado* NO mayoritariamente a la Constitución. De hecho, hay mucha gente que a día de hoy todavía lo piensa. 



> y creo recordar que las cifras globales del "sí" fueron bastante más bajas con diferencia que en el resto del Estado español


 
Totalmente cierto.


----------



## heidita

Dr. Quizá said:


> Más o menos. Ahora, no preguntes en qué clase de retorcida dinámica de pensamiento, que por otra parte no debe ser muy distinta de la que dice que los españoles nos morimos por ser blancos de verdad, y no blancos sucedáneos, así que igual vale y todo.


 
  ¿¿Cómo que blancos de verdad??

Para blanca yo, mi joya no es blanco al lado mio. Todo es relativo, de eso no hay duda.


----------



## irakaslea

faranji said:


> irakaslea said:
> 
> 
> 
> Irakaslea, te agradecería que editases tu último mensaje, pues yo no soy el autor de la cita que incorporas.
> 
> En cuanto a la aprobación o rechazo de la constitución española por parte de los vascos, estos son los datos exactos del referendum de 1978:
> 
> Censo Electoral: 1.552.737
> Nº Votantes: 693.310 (44,65%)
> Abstención: 859.427 (55,35%)
> Votos a favor de la Constitución: 479.205 (70,24%)
> Votos en contra de la Constitución: 163.191 (23,92%)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ¿Son los números dentro de Euskadi?
Click to expand...


----------



## irakaslea

Dr. Quizá said:


> Pues haber votado "NO" si no se estaba de acuerdo, que el que no vota no tiene derecho a queja.
> 
> Democracia, lo llaman.



DickHavan lleva razón: abstención = NO.
Ahora, Dr. Quizá pregunta por qué no votaron "no" en vez de abstenerse... La respuesta es simple: los vascos no tienen por qué meterse en asuntos que no son suyos. La constitución española es un documento útil para los españoles, pero tiene nada que ver con los vascos. Por eso la abstención.


----------



## Cecilio

Hace ya tiempo que este thread se ha convertido en un rollo patatero. Además, los últimos posts ni siquiera tienen mucho que ver con el tema propuesto. ¡Que venga algún moderador y lo cierre de una vez!

Yo, de momento, me "des-suscribo".

Ciao!


----------



## DickHavana

heidita said:


> ¿Puede saberse qué tienen que ver las últimas contribuciones con el racismo?
> 
> El que vota: racista
> el que no vota : no racista
> 
> ¿O debo entenderlo viceversa?


No creo que nadie haya dicho nada de eso. Es un off-topic como tantos otros. No creo que a nadie le moleste realmente que se hable de estas u otras cosas en un hilo que continuamente se desvía hacia aquí y hacia allá. 




heidita said:


> ¿¿Cómo que blancos de verdad??
> 
> Para blanca yo, mi joya no es blanco al lado mio. Todo es relativo, de eso no hay duda.





heidita said:


> Si acaso alguien hace caso, que estoy contigo, decir que soy alta , rubia y con ojos azules y delgada, debido a una estricta dieta a la que me he sometido.





> *Maruja14*                                       dijo:
> incluso  alemanes, a pesar de que su "blanco" no tenga nada que ver con el nuestro(el de los españoles).
> y *Heidita* contestó:
> Suscribo todo lo dicho por Maruja y puede que alguien difiera , pero de esto último no hay la más mínima duda.


Esto no es tan off-topic, ya que de razas se habla, y son comentarios de *heidita* distribuidos a lo largo de este hilo. No sé... ¿No te empeñas demasiado en recalcar lo *blanca* y *rubia *que eres respecto a los demás? Porque como broma de vez en cuando se entiende, pero lo sueltas demasiado a menudo como para que resulte, cuando menos, curioso. 




Cecilio said:


> Hace ya tiempo que este thread se ha convertido en un rollo patatero. Además, los últimos posts ni siquiera tienen mucho que ver con el tema propuesto. ¡Que venga algún moderador y lo cierre de una vez!
> 
> Yo, de momento, me "des-suscribo".
> 
> Ciao!



Todo el mundo es libre de "des-suscribirse" de lo que le apetezca, nadie está obligado a leerse aquello que no le interese o apetezca o que le aburra. De ahí a pedir que se cierre algo porque lo que se dice no nos gusta, creo que va un abismo.

Saludos


----------



## irakaslea

Cecilio said:


> Hace ya tiempo que este thread se ha convertido en un rollo patatero. Además, los últimos posts ni siquiera tienen mucho que ver con el tema propuesto.



Empezó cuando alguien dijo que Arana era racista. Pero estoy de acuerdo, el tema del imperialismo español no es exactamente igual que el racismo. ¿Quieres empezar otro hilo nuevo?


----------



## faranji

*



Maruja14 dijo:
incluso alemanes, a pesar de que su "blanco" no tenga nada que ver con el nuestro(el de los españoles). 
y Heidita contestó:
Suscribo todo lo dicho por Maruja y puede que alguien difiera , pero de esto último no hay la más mínima duda.
		
Click to expand...

* 
Desde luego, el 'blanco' de algunos alemanes y de algunas alemanas no tiene nada que ver con el de algunos españoles.


----------



## DickHavana

faranji said:


> Desde luego, el 'blanco' de algunos alemanes y de algunas alemanas no tiene nada que ver con el de algunos españoles.


----------



## irakaslea

Cecilio said:


> Hace ya tiempo que este thread se ha convertido en un rollo patatero.



¿Qué significa "rollo patatero"?


----------



## DickHavana

irakaslea said:


> ¿Qué significa "rollo patatero"?



Antes de que te vuelvan a acusar de "off-topic"  te diré que es una expresión del español para cuando un tema le resulta a alguien aburrido.


----------



## irakaslea

DickHavana said:


> Antes de que te vuelvan a acusar de "off-topic"  te diré que es una expresión del español para cuando un tema le resulta a alguien aburrido.



Eskerrik Asko, laguna. Aurrera bihotzarekin.


----------



## DickHavana

irakaslea said:


> Eskerrik Asko, laguna. Aurrera bihotzarekin.



Ez horrigatik, lagun


----------



## Cecilio

irakaslea said:


> Empezó cuando alguien dijo que Arana era racista. Pero estoy de acuerdo, el tema del imperialismo español no es exactamente igual que el racismo. ¿Quieres empezar otro hilo nuevo?



Gracias por la propuesta pero el 'imperialismo español' me interesa muy poco, la verdad. ¿Por qué no empezamos un hilo sobre el Athletic de Bilbao y su actual (y dramático) declive? Sería más entretenido. Una manera más lúdica de afrontar el tema del nacionalismo, etc.

¿Sabino Arana racista? Sin duda, como muchísima gente de su época. Racista hasta la médula. ¿Qué le vamos a hacer? Además, personalmente Arana me parece un personaje muy prescindible. No me interesa NADA de lo escribió o dijo. NADA de NADA. Cero patatero (¡es la segunda vez que escribo esta palabra hoy!).


----------



## chics

irakaslea said:


> abstención = NO


 
No. Abstención = Abstención.

Abstención: 55%
Sí a la Constitución: 31%
No a la Constitución: 11%

Datos de hace una generación, en un momento político complicado y lleno de miedos. Seguro que si ahora se hace una encuesta, la mayoría se definiría claramente en un sí o un no. Además, pensad que la abstención (y los _no_) incluyen a los que querían una Constitución, pero no _esa _Constitución (tal vez más simple, que tenga más en cuenta el medio ambiente, que no permita votar a las mujeres... cualquier cosa). Entre tenerla y no tenerla, es otra cosa.

Ahora, inferir datos sobre el racismo en Esaña, a partir de esto...


----------

